# Ricostruire.



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Il titolo del post la dice lunga sulla richiesta che sto per farvi. Vi ricordo che siamo una coppia di 52 anni io e 60 lui, che non abbiamo figli e che siamo sposati da 25 anni.
Qualche giorno fa abbiamo litigato ed il giorno dopo ho riportato la lite alla psicologa, anche per capire i miei errori. Per farvela breve, la psicologa analizzando la situazione, mi ha detto che lui sta vivendo una forte crisi esistenziale, di cui lui non mi ha mai parlato, ma che credo sia sfociata nel tradimento con la 27enne.
E’ un periodo in cui si comporta, o meglio si esprime, come un “bambino” (se qualcuno conosce, sto facendo analisi transazionale) e mi ha suggerito di fargli da “madre”, in modo da comprendere e accogliere questo bambino che sta soffrendo.
Quando mi ha detto così, ho subito pensato all’intervento che Fantastica aveva fatto nel mio post, di cui vi riporto la parte finale.
_……….Ti è richiesta un'operazione di strabismo: con un occhio vedere l'offesa, la tua ferita; con l'altro vedere quell'uomo come un uomo, e, per di più, come l'uomo che hai scelto 24 anni fa._
_Lui continua a scegliere te, anche se sicuramente è stato innamorato dell'altra. ma non è uno stupido: valuta l'assurdità della distanza tra sé e questa giovane donna. Sa che non può durare. _
_Ti chiede di essergli, per una volta, madre._

Al che io le ho chiesto chi si prende cura del mio bambino, già soffrente per i suoi problemi a cui si sono aggiunti quelli del tradimento. Lei mi ha risposto che devo essere io. Quindi devo fare da madre a lui e a me. Per fare ciò ci vuole una forza immensa, che in parte ho trovato cercando di risollevarmi dal tradimento e cercando di recuperare il rapporto, ma che in parte non ho e non so dove andarla a prendere. Considerate anche che dal punto di vista emotivo e dal punto di vista ormonale sono molto debole, per cui piango almeno una volta al giorno.
La cosa però che mi lascia più interdetta in tutto questo è che lui non ha mai avuto atteggiamenti infantili, io sono sempre stata quella che si appoggiava a lui, e non il viceversa. E vederlo e cercare di capire che è in questa condizione mi ha spiazzata. Poi la psico mi ha detto che io sono troppo razionale (ed è vero) e che dovrei far risalire la parte emotiva, che per ragioni che non sto spiegarvi, ho relegato in fondo alla parte più profonda di me. Mi ha anche detto che questa operazione di ripescaggio farà bene anche a me, soprattutto a me. 
Insomma lui vorrebbe la “mamma-moglie” dolce, comprensiva, accogliente. Qualità che io non ho, o almeno non mi vengono automatiche.
Allora il consiglio che vi chiedo è quello di dirmi, al lato pratico, cosa secondo voi dovrei fare. Chiedo in particolare a chi si è trovato in questa situazione, come ha risolto la faccenda.
Io so solo che mi dovrei “violentare”. Dovrei violentare la mia natura. 
A me verrebbe da rispondere, ma qui è la mia razionalità che parla, oltre a essere stata tradita, parte lesa nel tradimento, devo anche coccolarlo? Lui non mi sta facendo il filo, non si sta occupando di me. Non parla del tradimento, evita accuratamente l’argomento. Eppure…
Ma per cambiare bisogna fare così? Ci siete riusciti?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2014)

Premessa io non ci sono riuscita e non sarebbe stato possibile. Era una situazione particolare.

Per me, se lo vuoi fare, dovresti cercare di capire (e parlo di una cosa razionale, che ti è consona) che lui è stato preso dal terrore dell'invecchiamento e della decadenza e della morte. 
Questa paura l'ha sentita e poi agita, come agisce un bambino spaventato. Ancor più spaventato perché con te ha sempre avuto un ruolo forte. Con l'altra non ha trovato consolazione ma fuga.
Se riesci a vedere questo riuscirai a consolarlo, poi lui consolerà te.


----------



## Innominata (7 Giugno 2014)

Assumere intenzionalmente dei ruoli per perseguire un obiettivo sentimentale non mi sembra un buon affare. Tu vivresti la sua crisi esistenziale per procura, procurandoti peraltro un ruolo. Lo senti autentico? Cioè, auto' autos (Erato', dove sei?) , che ti permette anche di rappresentare e vivere la tua crisi e farne una buona manutenzione? Le crisi vanno sempre bene se ti permettono di fare quest' ultima cosa, metter mano a una buona manutenzione di te. Senza contare il fatto che a quest'eta' (io ho coordinate simili alle tue) si rischia abbastanza di rimanere inchiodate a questo ruolo.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premessa io non ci sono riuscita e non sarebbe stato possibile. Era una situazione particolare.
> 
> Per me, se lo vuoi fare, dovresti cercare di capire (e parlo di una cosa razionale, che ti è consona) che lui è stato preso dal terrore dell'invecchiamento e della decadenza e della morte.
> Questa paura l'ha sentita e poi agita, come agisce un bambino spaventato. Ancor più spaventato perché con te ha sempre avuto un ruolo forte. Con l'altra non ha trovato consolazione ma fuga.
> Se riesci a vedere questo riuscirai a consolarlo, poi lui consolerà te.


Lo sapevo che saresti stata la prima a rispondere e sapevo anche che ci avresti azzeccato in pieno!
Infatti la psico ha proprio ipotizzato questo. Ora però io dico: come è invecchiato lui (e ti assicuro che se tu lo conoscessi gli daresti almeno dieci anni dimeno, ha un bel fisico sportivo e capelli quasi tutti castani) sono invecchiata anch'io, anche se anch'io di fisico sono messa abbastanza bene. Certo, quando mi guardo allo specchio le rughe le vedo, non mi piacciono, ma le accetto.
Perchè lui, sempre stato così forte, è caduto in questa trappola?
So anche che lei è stata una fuga, un ritornare adolescente. Ma non me lo sarei mai aspettato. Io in questo momento ho bisogno qualcuno che mi consoli e mi faccia forza, non un bambino da accudire!!!
Come faccio ad accettare tutto ciò?


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Assumere intenzionalmente dei ruoli per perseguire un obiettivo sentimentale non mi sembra un buon affare. Tu vivresti la sua crisi esistenziale per procura, procurandoti peraltro un ruolo. Lo senti autentico? Cioè, auto' autos (Erato', dove sei?) , che ti permette anche di rappresentare e vivere la tua crisi e farne una buona manutenzione? Le crisi vanno sempre bene se ti permettono di fare quest' ultima cosa, metter mano a una buona manutenzione di te. Senza contare il fatto che a quest'eta' (io ho coordinate simili alle tue) si rischia abbastanza di rimanere inchiodate a questo ruolo.


La mia paura è proprio quella di rimanere inchiodata nel ruolo. 
Ma a sentir la psico accudirlo farebbe bene anche a me, all'altra me, quella emotiva, quella che è stata sepolta per una vita.
Io in questo momento sono in crisissima!


----------



## Innominata (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che saresti stata la prima a rispondere e sapevo anche che ci avresti azzeccato in pieno!
> Infatti la psico ha proprio ipotizzato questo. Ora però io dico: come è invecchiato lui (e ti assicuro che se tu lo conoscessi gli daresti almeno dieci anni dimeno, ha un bel fisico sportivo e capelli quasi tutti castani) sono invecchiata anch'io, anche se anch'io di fisico sono messa abbastanza bene. Certo, quando mi guardo allo specchio le rughe le vedo, non mi piacciono, ma le accetto.
> Perchè lui, sempre stato così forte, è caduto in questa trappola?
> So anche che lei è stata una fuga, un ritornare adolescente. Ma non me lo sarei mai aspettato. Io in questo momento ho bisogno qualcuno che mi consoli e mi faccia forza, non un bambino da accudire!!!
> Come faccio ad accettare tutto ciò?


Tu hai il bambino da accudire e la sguinzia il maturone da ammirare...
O meglio: lui avrebbe la mamma che lo accudisce e lo consola, e la pulzella che lo elettrizza (anche solo come orientamento quest'ultima cosa, eh?). Ah, beatissima onnipotenza dei tardoni...


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che saresti stata la prima a rispondere e sapevo anche che ci avresti azzeccato in pieno!
> Infatti la psico ha proprio ipotizzato questo. Ora però io dico: come è invecchiato lui (e ti assicuro che se tu lo conoscessi gli daresti almeno dieci anni dimeno, ha un bel fisico sportivo e capelli quasi tutti castani) sono invecchiata anch'io, anche se anch'io di fisico sono messa abbastanza bene. Certo, quando mi guardo allo specchio le rughe le vedo, non mi piacciono, ma le accetto.
> Perchè lui, sempre stato così forte, è caduto in questa trappola?
> So anche che lei è stata una fuga, un ritornare adolescente. Ma non me lo sarei mai aspettato. *Io in questo momento ho bisogno qualcuno che mi consoli e mi faccia forza,* non un bambino da accudire!!!
> Come faccio ad accettare tutto ciò?



Ciao 

glielo hai detto?

E lui, come si pone?


sienne


----------



## Innominata (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> La mia paura è proprio quella di rimanere inchiodata nel ruolo.
> Ma a sentir la psico accudirlo farebbe bene anche a me, all'altra me, quella emotiva, quella che è stata sepolta per una vita.
> Io in questo momento sono in crisissima!


E' l'unico modo di far bene alla tua parte emotiva, di farti bene e di farvi bene come coppia?


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non so, non sono molto amante del fatto,
che chi sta in crisi, chi ha subito ... deve pure capire l'altro. 

Il problema sembra che sia circoscritto e lui ha avuto difficoltà ad affrontarlo con te. 
Ora ... che ha capito, sta a lui ricercare la sua giovinezza a canto o con te ... 
Cioè ... il lavoro da fare, sta a lui ... tu ora, meriti coccolo e comprensione ... 

Scusate tanto 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tu hai il bambino da accudire e la sguinzia il maturone da ammirare...
> O meglio: lui avrebbe la mamma che lo accudisce e lo consola, e la pulzella che lo elettrizza (anche solo come orientamento quest'ultima cosa, eh?). Ah, beatissima onnipotenza dei tardoni...


Vero diciamo che con erato' lui è stesso, con la squinzia fa il macho come piace tanto a molti ( non tutti) gli uomini


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Tu hai il bambino da accudire e la sguinzia il maturone da ammirare...*
> O meglio: lui avrebbe la mamma che lo accudisce e lo consola, e la pulzella che lo elettrizza (anche solo come orientamento quest'ultima cosa, eh?). Ah, beatissima onnipotenza dei tardoni...


Non so se la pulzella lo elettrizzi ancora adesso, sicuramente in passato è stato così.
Bella situazione, vero?



Innominata ha detto:


> E' l'unico modo di far bene alla tua parte emotiva, di farti bene e di farvi bene come coppia?


Secondo la psico, in questo momento sì.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so, non sono molto amante del fatto,
> che chi sta in crisi, chi ha subito ... deve pure capire l'altro.
> ...


Eh, eh, questo è quello che penso anch'io. Lui rifiuta la psicoterapia per lui, e se solo obbligato farebbe quella di coppia. Quindi su questo fronte, nulla da fare.
Lui non capisce, o in questo momento non vuole capire, che sono io la parte lesa e che io avrei bisogno di comprensione.
la psico dice che, data la sua crisi esistenziale, adesso tocca a me fargli da mamma.
Tanto per raccontarne una. La psico mi ha detto di dirgli che io sto lavorando molto su di me, anche per lui e per i miei rapporti interpersonali. L'altra sera glielo ho detto, e mi ha risposto che sono così concentrata a lavorare su di me, che non mi occupo e che me ne frego di lui!!!


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> glielo hai detto?
> 
> ...


Sì, ma si pone nel ruolo di vittima e da lì non si schioda!
Hai presente i bambini?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Il titolo del post la dice lunga sulla richiesta che sto per farvi. Vi ricordo che siamo una coppia di 52 anni io e 60 lui, che non abbiamo figli e che siamo sposati da 25 anni. (...)


E perché mai dovresti cambiare la tua natura per riscoprire quale sia la tua natura?

Essere se stessi o (ri-)diventarlo implica soprattutto di lasciar cadere gli scudi costruiti per proteggerci da chissà quale problema mai verificatosi. Ci sono alcune tecniche per snellire la procedura, ma essenzialemnet si cerca di trovare un accordo voluto ogni volta che si fa qualcosa.

Le tecniche rapide sono quelle di introdurre un elemento che distrae dallo scopo finale fino al punto di impossibilitarlo. Quindi se tenti volutamente essere diversa da quel che sei, rompi le tue abitudini, ma non ti riesce comunque essere convincente "dolce amabile". Quando poi lo riuscirai, dovrai cambiare ancora strategia, perché nessuna delle strategie diventi abitudine.

E' l'abitudine ad alzare gli scudi.

Alla fine però diventi te stessa, perché non esserlo non fa più senso. Ma nello stesso tempo sarai diventata imprevedibile persino a te stessa, che è comunque una buona cosa, perché ti abilita ad essere te stessa in ogni cosa che fai. L'unico tributo da pagare è che farai paura agli altri.


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, eh, questo è quello che penso anch'io. Lui rifiuta la psicoterapia per lui, e se solo obbligato farebbe quella di coppia. Quindi su questo fronte, nulla da fare.
> Lui non capisce, o in questo momento non vuole capire, che sono io la parte lesa e che io avrei bisogno di comprensione.
> la psico dice che, data la sua crisi esistenziale, adesso tocca a me fargli da mamma.
> Tanto per raccontarne una. La psico mi ha detto di dirgli che io sto lavorando molto su di me, anche per lui e per i miei rapporti interpersonali. L'altra sera glielo ho detto, e mi ha risposto che sono così concentrata a lavorare su di me, che non mi occupo e che me ne frego di lui!!!



Ciao 

prova allora con la terapia di coppia ... 
O con un dialogo aperto verso voi. Fare come un gioco. 
Una cosa che necessità lui e una tu ... e ve lo scambiate ... 

Ho fatto quell'errore ... intrappolata per quattro anni sono stata. 
Lui era la vittima di tutto e di più ... un casino ... non funziona.
Se non si riesce a vedere anche l'altro, la strada diviene ripida. 
E lui ... crisi o meno, ti ha fatto male ... molto! 
Questo lo dovrebbe capire a prescindere ... 
Su questo m'inpunterei. Poi si può iniziare un gioco di dialogo ... 


sienne


----------



## tullio (7 Giugno 2014)

Accettiamo quello che dice la psicologa: lui è franato: sarà il timore della decadenza fisica, il bisogno di rassicurazione, la paura della morte, la stanchezza della quotidianità...quello che è. Partiamo da questo come se fosse un dato acquisito. Consideriamo anche il terrore di esser giudicato da te, proprio perché era sempre il punto di riferimento...quindi il timore di perdere il ruolo ai tuoi occhi e l'atteggiamente di negazione che ora ha. 
Posto questo, la psicologa dice che ha anche bisogno di coccole e di esser rassicurato. Come dire, chi ha sbagliato pretende anche di esser consolato. Messa così, naturalmente, sembra assurdo. La prima domanda che viene è: ma se lo merita? E la risposta è: no, 'manco pe' gnente!
Però... vogliamo salvarla questa vita di coppia? Capisco che è difficile e, credo, non sono sicuro che potrei farlo. Però la questione è se _tu_ vuoi farlo. In una coppia chi ha momenti di debolezza si appoggia all'altro e alsecondo spetta il compito di sostenere il primo. Capita. Capita per una malattia, un licenziamento...capita per la crisi di un uomo maturo spaventato dal suo tempo. Ora, la questione si complica per il tradimento. Non ci fosse stato...non ci fosse stato non saremmo qui a discuterne. Quanto hai accettato di questo fatto? Quanto dell'evento si è sedimentato in te? Non conosco la vicenda e non so se ne hai già parlato. Suppongo che in parte è stato un evento perdonato (in parte, perché altrimenti non ci sarebbero le lacrime...). State insieme e hai deciso di provare a tener duro. 
A questo punto "violenta la tua natura" e assumi il ruolo di mamma. Non è questione di giustizia: non c'è giustizia. E' solo questione di provare a tenre in piedi l'unione. IL tuo uomo non sarà sempre così e verrà il momento in cui potrai prenderlo a schiaffi per sfogarti. Ma ora, sempre se la psicologa ci ha azzeccato, prendi sulle tue spalle anche questo carico oltre quello, non indifferente, che già hai. Perchè qualcuno deve esser forte e oltre a te non ce ne sono all'orizzonte di forti. Perché qualcuno deve tener duro, nascondere le lacrime, tener dentro le parole, far finta di nulla. E' un fingere? no, a meno di non definire "finzione" la media delle consuetudini sociali. Ma certo è uno sforzo. Sforzo titanico. Ne uscirai migliore? Forse. Forse no. Ma vorrai passare i prossimi anni a rimproverarti di aver mollato? Oltre a quello che ti è capitato vorresti anche rimproverarti? E la propria coscienza sa essere un giudice più severo degli altri. Prenderai il fardello e andrai avanti. Senza aspettare ringraziamenti chè ringraziamenti nessuno penserà a darteli. Ma se c'era una possibilità, almeno la avrai tentata.
Oppure butti a mare tutto da subito e ti cerchi un altro partner...ma sappiamo entrambi che non sarà così ;-) 
Se posso permettermelo, considerati abbracciata.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E perché mai dovresti cambiare la tua natura per riscoprire quale sia la tua natura?
> 
> Essere se stessi o (ri-)diventarlo implica soprattutto di lasciar cadere gli scudi costruiti per proteggerci da chissà quale problema mai verificatosi.


Infatti io ho eretto barriere enormi per non soffrire. E non è facile abbattere i muri.



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ci sono alcune tecniche per snellire la procedura, ma essenzialemnet si cerca di trovare un accordo voluto ogni volta che si fa qualcosa.
> 
> Le tecniche rapide sono quelle di introdurre un elemento che distrae dallo scopo finale fino al punto di impossibilitarlo. Quindi se tenti volutamente essere diversa da quel che sei, rompi le tue abitudini, ma non ti riesce comunque essere convincente "dolce amabile". Quando poi lo riuscirai, dovrai cambiare ancora strategia, perché nessuna delle strategie diventi abitudine.


Mi spieghi meglio, per favore? Potresti farmi un esempio concreto?



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' l'abitudine ad alzare gli scudi.
> Alla fine però diventi te stessa, perché non esserlo non fa più senso. Ma nello stesso tempo sarai diventata imprevedibile persino a te stessa, che è comunque una buona cosa, perché ti abilita ad essere te stessa in ogni cosa che fai. L'unico tributo da pagare è che farai paura agli altri.


Far paura agli altri significa che potrei essere imprevedibile?
Se hai voglia, mi piacerebbe approfondire, anche in MP se non ti va qui.


Grazie!


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> prova allora con la terapia di coppia ...
> O con un dialogo aperto verso voi. Fare come un gioco.
> ...


Lui non ha capito che mi ha fatto male. E' lui la persona a cui è stato fatto del male da me, che a suo dire, non l'ho amato.
Non posso fare terapia di coppia con una persona che la farebbe solo forzatamente.


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lui non ha capito che mi ha fatto male. E' lui la persona a cui è stato fatto del male da me, che a suo dire, non l'ho amato.
> Non posso fare terapia di coppia con una persona che la farebbe solo forzatamente.



Ciao

hai provato il venirvi incontro?
Riconoscere, che vi siete fatti del male a vicenda?

Se non c'è questa consapevolezza ... diviene difficile partire. 


Sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ok ... una cosa è certa, lui ha tradito. 
Ma quello che sostiene di te, ha fondamenta?
Ritieni che sia vero, come lo hai vissuto?

Ma cosa centra il non sentirsi amato abbastanza da te,
con avere paura d'invecchiare e prendersi una più giovane?


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Accettiamo quello che dice la psicologa: lui è franato: sarà il timore della decadenza fisica, il bisogno di rassicurazione, la paura della morte, la stanchezza della quotidianità...quello che è. Partiamo da questo come se fosse un dato acquisito. Consideriamo anche il terrore di esser giudicato da te, proprio perché era sempre il punto di riferimento...quindi il timore di perdere il ruolo ai tuoi occhi e l'atteggiamente di negazione che ora ha.
> Posto questo, la psicologa dice che ha anche bisogno di coccole e di esser rassicurato. Come dire, chi ha sbagliato pretende anche di esser consolato. Messa così, naturalmente, sembra assurdo. La prima domanda che viene è: ma se lo merita? E la risposta è: no, 'manco pe' gnente!
> Però... vogliamo salvarla questa vita di coppia? Capisco che è difficile e, credo, non sono sicuro che potrei farlo. Però la questione è se _tu_ vuoi farlo. In una coppia chi ha momenti di debolezza si appoggia all'altro e alsecondo spetta il compito di sostenere il primo. Capita. Capita per una malattia, un licenziamento...capita per la crisi di un uomo maturo spaventato dal suo tempo. Ora, la questione si complica per il tradimento. Non ci fosse stato...non ci fosse stato non saremmo qui a discuterne. Quanto hai accettato di questo fatto? Quanto dell'evento si è sedimentato in te? Non conosco la vicenda e non so se ne hai già parlato. Suppongo che in parte è stato un evento perdonato (in parte, perché altrimenti non ci sarebbero le lacrime...). State insieme e hai deciso di provare a tener duro.
> A questo punto "violenta la tua natura" e assumi il ruolo di mamma. Non è questione di giustizia: non c'è giustizia. E' solo questione di provare a tenre in piedi l'unione. IL tuo uomo non sarà sempre così e verrà il momento in cui potrai prenderlo a schiaffi per sfogarti. Ma ora, sempre se la psicologa ci ha azzeccato, prendi sulle tue spalle anche questo carico oltre quello, non indifferente, che già hai. Perchè qualcuno deve esser forte e oltre a te non ce ne sono all'orizzonte di forti. Perché qualcuno deve tener duro, nascondere le lacrime, tener dentro le parole, far finta di nulla. E' un fingere? no, a meno di non definire "finzione" la media delle consuetudini sociali. Ma certo è uno sforzo. Sforzo titanico. Ne uscirai migliore? Forse. Forse no. Ma vorrai passare i prossimi anni a rimproverarti di aver mollato? Oltre a quello che ti è capitato vorresti anche rimproverarti? E la propria coscienza sa essere un giudice più severo degli altri. Prenderai il fardello e andrai avanti. Senza aspettare ringraziamenti chè ringraziamenti nessuno penserà a darteli. Ma se c'era una possibilità, almeno la avrai tentata.
> ...


Certo che puoi permettertelo! E l'abbraccio me lo prendo tutto! E spero anche sia forte!

Il discorso che hai fatto tu è lo stesso che mi ha fatto la psico. Cioè mi ha detto che, se anche io adesso non ho deciso di stare per sempre con lui, ma sto tentando si vedere come va, un domani non devo avere rimpianti, e quindi devo cercare di tentare il tutto per tutto per poi dire e dirmi di aver provato ogni cosa per salvare il mio matrimonio. 
Ora devo trovare la forza per farlo, mordermi la lingua e mandare giù rospi, rospini e rosponi, quando sono qui che, da un certo punto di vista, gli vorrei spaccare la faccia.
E' durissima per me, credimi.
E poi la seconda questione che mi si pone è: come???
Cosa vuol dire accudire un uomo di sessant'anni, manager aziendale di alto livello, come un bambino?
Come concretamente farlo?


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai provato il venirvi incontro?
> Riconoscere, che vi siete fatti del male a vicenda?
> ...


Non ne vuole parlare. E diventa aggressivo (verbalmente) nei miei confronti.



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... una cosa è certa, lui ha tradito.
> Ma quello che sostiene di te, ha fondamenta?
> ...


Lui sostiene che , siccome io non l'ho amato, se ne è cercata un'altra che l'amasse.


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non ne vuole parlare. E diventa aggressivo (verbalmente) nei miei confronti.
> 
> 
> Lui sostiene che , siccome io non l'ho amato, se ne è cercata un'altra che l'amasse.



Ciao

scusa se ti chiedo ... 

Cosa ami di questo uomo?


sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Infatti io ho eretto barriere enormi per non soffrire. E non è facile abbattere i muri.


In realtà sono i muri a farci soffrire perché richiede una fatica inumana a tenerli alzati. Non averli invece ci rende vulnerabili, ma anche estremamente flessibili. Io preferisco la flessibilità.



> Mi spieghi meglio, per favore? Potresti farmi un esempio concreto?


Certo. Ho distrutto tutte le barriere pazientemente per oltre 12 anni e sono esperto nella tecnica di sorprendere me stesso 
Per rimuovere l'eterna paura da tutto e tutti, mi sono volutamente esposto al mondo come non l'avrei mai fatto se non avessi avuto un motivo molto valido. Sono andato in posti dove non sarei andato per nessun altro motivo. Ma banalissimo: tipo la stazione di polizia.

Morivo dalla paura di aprire la porta ed entrare per vedere cosa c'è dietro. Per scoprire che c'era un portiere addormentato e qualcuno che urlava al telefono in un ufficio remoto. Un corridoio qualunque con una scala qualunque e gente che occasionalmente passava senza dare all'occhio.

La tecnica sta nello scovare le proprie paure e affrontarle senza fare violenza a te stesso. Mi ci voleva una settimana per arrivare ad aprire la porta. Le altre volte stavo lì a pensare come entrare. E avevo paura *perché gli altri avevano paura*. Io non avevo motivo. Paure di questo genere ci fanno malissimo e siamo pieni. Strapieni.



> Far paura agli altri significa che potrei essere imprevedibile?


Sì, senza dubbio. Ma esiste anche l'imprevidibilità meditata. Se ti studi come abbattere la tua preda, allora sei imprevedibile per gli altri. Quando invece ti fa paura la propria imprevedibilità, allora sei te stessa 

Un altro indicatore sono gli sbalzi di umore. Non in segno di instabilità mentale o psicologica, ma la facilità con cui si cede alla manifestazione dei propri sentimenti. Ti sorprenderà quanto solare diventi quando non sei vincolato nella tua libera espressione. La libertà di scegliere come sentirsi è a netto vantaggio del sorriso. Non il sorriso di plastica, ma quello che ti senti dentro. Ma basta un piccolo evento che ti incazzi come un'iena o ti commuovi e piangi. Ti scopri a parlare apertamente di altre persone in loro presenza senza alcun timore.

L'insieme di questi comportamenti ti rende da un lato estremamente attraente (tutti vorranno raccontarti loro storia perché vedono che ascolti), e dall'altro invece fai paura, perché potresti immetterti in un discorso qualunque senza presentarti o chiedere permesso. Lo fai perché ti interessa, non perché bisogna rispettare regole non scritte.


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tu hai il bambino da accudire e la sguinzia il maturone da ammirare...
> O meglio: lui avrebbe la mamma che lo accudisce e lo consola, e la pulzella che lo elettrizza (anche solo come orientamento quest'ultima cosa, eh?). Ah, beatissima onnipotenza dei tardoni...


Io credo e spero che la sguinzia non ci sia più altrimenti  un bel calcio in culo altro che fargli da mamma e accudirlo.


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa se ti chiedo ...
> 
> ...


Devo cambiare gli occhiali.  Avevo letto quanti anni ha ahahah


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, ma si pone nel ruolo di vittima e da lì non si schioda!
> Hai presente i bambini?


Scusa ma sente o vede ancora la piccolina?

Se fosse così gli fa comodo dare la colpa a te e fare la vittima!


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa se ti chiedo ...
> 
> ...


Tutto ciò che era prima del tradimento. La sua sincerità, la sua trasparenza, il suo proteggermi, il suo coccolarmi, il suo essere retto, il suo essere una bella persona...
Ora mi chiedo: tutto quello di cui sopra, c'era perchè lo volevo vedere io, o se ne è andato per un po' (vedi tradimento) e poi tornerà?


----------



## Eratò (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Il titolo del post la dice lunga sulla richiesta che sto per farvi. Vi ricordo che siamo una coppia di 52 anni io e 60 lui, che non abbiamo figli e che siamo sposati da 25 anni.
> Qualche giorno fa abbiamo litigato ed il giorno dopo ho riportato la lite alla psicologa, anche per capire i miei errori. Per farvela breve, la psicologa analizzando la situazione, mi ha detto che lui sta vivendo una forte crisi esistenziale, di cui lui non mi ha mai parlato, ma che credo sia sfociata nel tradimento con la 27enne.
> E’ un periodo in cui si comporta, o meglio si esprime, come un “bambino” (se qualcuno conosce, sto facendo analisi transazionale) e mi ha suggerito di fargli da “madre”, in modo da comprendere e accogliere questo bambino che sta soffrendo.
> Quando mi ha detto così, ho subito pensato all’intervento che Fantastica aveva fatto nel mio post, di cui vi riporto la parte finale.
> ...


Buonasera Apollonia! Abbiamo molto in comune io e te.Anch'io dopo il tradimento mi feci seguire da una psicoterapeuta.Arrivammo allo stesso discorso della ricostruzione mamma-figlio....M'inalberai e glielo dissi chiaramente che non si poteva fare, assolutamente.Come facevo io a coccolarlo, a capirlo? Dove l'avrei trovata la pazienza? Dovevo fingere? Lei capii che non ero pronta alla ricostruzione(per la quale fra l'altro è necessaria la presenza di entrambi nel ambito della psicoterapia familiare) e che dovevamo focalizzarci su di me, dovevo stare bene io.E così abbiamo fatto.Penso che sia lo stesso per te, devi trovare un equilibrio e una stabilità mentale.Facendo pace con te stessa forse riuscirai a fare pace con lui.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In realtà sono i muri a farci soffrire perché richiede una fatica inumana a tenerli alzati. Non averli invece ci rende vulnerabili, ma anche estremamente flessibili. Io preferisco la flessibilità.
> 
> 
> Certo. Ho distrutto tutte le barriere pazientemente per oltre 12 anni e sono esperto nella tecnica di sorprendere me stesso
> ...


 Urca! Ottima lezione! Hai imparato tutto da solo?


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma sente o vede ancora la piccolina?
> 
> Se fosse così gli fa comodo dare la colpa a te e fare la vittima!


Penso proprio di no, ma la certezza assoluta non ce l'ho, perchè ha cambiato mail e non riesco a leggere la nuova. Sul telefono non ci sono tracce, ma ha un telefono per cui non si possono cancellare i numeri chiamati più frequentemente, e lì non c'è.
Ma se scopro che si sentono ancora, non gli dico niente e gli mando direttamente la lettera dall'avvocato.
Senza tornare indietro.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2014)

Io sono il tipo da amore molto morbido, avvolgente e materno.
Mi viene spontaneo. Anzi, se non posso esprimerlo mi sento depressa 

Ma non so come potrei mai cambiare modo di esprimermi.

Se mi metto nei tuoi panni, mi viene un brivido di... disgusto? 
Mamma mia quello che ti chiede la psico è davvero tanto.

Poi se ci vuoi provare ti dico come mi comporto io.

Però, dio mio...


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Buonasera Apollonia! Abbiamo molto in comune io e te.Anch'io dopo il tradimento mi feci seguire da una psicoterapeuta.Arrivammo allo stesso discorso della ricostruzione mamma-figlio....M'inalberai e glielo dissi chiaramente che non si poteva fare, assolutamente.Come facevo io a coccolarlo, a capirlo? Dove l'avrei trovata la pazienza? Dovevo fingere? Lei capii che non ero pronta alla ricostruzione(per la quale fra l'altro è necessaria la presenza di entrambi nel ambito della psicoterapia familiare) e che dovevamo focalizzarci su di me, dovevo stare bene io.E così abbiamo fatto.Penso che sia lo stesso per te, devi trovare un equilibrio e una stabilità mentale.Facendo pace con te stessa forse riuscirai a fare pace con lui.


Ah, mi fa piacere che anche la tua psico abbia consigliato il mamma-figlio. Che sia una tecnica?
Anch'io sono focalizzata su di me ma, inevitabilmente anche perchè non abbiamo figli, lui è presente.
Mamma mia, quanto è difficile!


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono il tipo da amore molto morbido, avvolgente e materno.
> Mi viene spontaneo. Anzi, se non posso esprimerlo mi sento depressa
> Ma non so come potrei mai cambiare modo di esprimermi.


Che bello! Molto probabilmente ce l'hai come imprintig familiare. Io purtroppo, no.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se mi metto nei tuoi panni, mi viene un brivido di... disgusto?
> Mamma mia quello che ti chiede la psico è davvero tanto.


Sì, è tantissimo, ma lei sostiene che farà meglio a me che a lui.
Giovedì nello studio penso di avere fatto una faccia da ...vomito. Simil-disgusto, no?




Nausicaa ha detto:


> Poi se ci vuoi provare ti dico come mi comporto io.
> 
> Però, dio mio...


Sìììììììììì! Non aspettavo altro! Qualcuno che mi dica: fai così, fai cosà!


----------



## Eratò (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, mi fa piacere che anche la tua psico abbia consigliato il mamma-figlio. Che sia una tecnica?
> Anch'io sono focalizzata su di me ma, inevitabilmente anche perchè non abbiamo figli, lui è presente.
> Mamma mia, quanto è difficile!


Quindi lui è presente alle sedute? Ascolta tutto? E che atteggiamento ha ?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Che bello! *Molto probabilmente ce l'hai come imprintig familiare*. Io purtroppo, no.
> 
> _*Assolutamente NO*_.
> 
> ...




Ora sono impegnata a fare la mamma-mamma, quando Fra dorme ci provo... anche se rimango con una espressione moooooolto dubitosa e perplessa.....

Come minimo, pure se ci provi non risulterai naturale ed appagata mentre lo fai come potrei io (e io sarei una frana ad esprimermi in modo diverso). Magari in realtà serve "solo" ad aiutarti a percepire un pò di più la tua parte materna?

Bà.

Dubbio totale.

Cmq, a dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che saresti stata la prima a rispondere e sapevo anche che ci avresti azzeccato in pieno!
> Infatti la psico ha proprio ipotizzato questo. Ora però io dico: come è invecchiato lui (e ti assicuro che se tu lo conoscessi gli daresti almeno dieci anni dimeno, ha un bel fisico sportivo e capelli quasi tutti castani) sono invecchiata anch'io, anche se anch'io di fisico sono messa abbastanza bene. Certo, quando mi guardo allo specchio le rughe le vedo, non mi piacciono, ma le accetto.
> Perchè lui, sempre stato così forte, è caduto in questa trappola?
> So anche che lei è stata una fuga, un ritornare adolescente. Ma non me lo sarei mai aspettato. Io in questo momento ho bisogno qualcuno che mi consoli e mi faccia forza, non un bambino da accudire!!!
> Come faccio ad accettare tutto ciò?


Gli uomini sono diversi e qualcuno, forse qui, aveva scritto che non possiamo avere idea di quanto l'erezione costituisca un elemento costitutivo dell'identità maschile e di conseguenza quanto conti la paura di perdere la potenza.
Ma accade lo stesso alle donne, ad alcune donne. Per ogni persona il vissuto dell'invecchiamento è diverso e c'è chi lo percepisce prima, chi dopo e con risonanze interne proprie.
Non so come tu possa. La psico ti ha detto di trovare l'emotività e non so cosa intenda. Per me devi trovare l'amore, se c'è.
Questo evento può farti trovare un modo di amare nuovo o può farti scoprire che non hai risorse per affrontare i prossimi anni con lui.


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Penso proprio di no, ma la certezza assoluta non ce l'ho, perchè ha cambiato mail e non riesco a leggere la nuova. Sul telefono non ci sono tracce, ma ha un telefono per cui non si possono cancellare i numeri chiamati più frequentemente, e lì non c'è.
> Ma se scopro che si sentono ancora, non gli dico niente e gli mando direttamente la lettera dall'avvocato.
> Senza tornare indietro.


Tu cosa pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tu hai il bambino da accudire e la sguinzia il maturone da ammirare...
> O meglio: lui avrebbe la mamma che lo accudisce e lo consola, e la pulzella che lo elettrizza (anche solo come orientamento quest'ultima cosa, eh?). Ah, beatissima onnipotenza dei tardoni...


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (7 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


è un lavoro sporco il nostroXD


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono diversi e qualcuno, forse qui, aveva scritto che non possiamo avere idea di quanto l'erezione costituisca un elemento costitutivo dell'identità maschile e di conseguenza quanto conti la paura di perdere la potenza.
> Ma accade lo stesso alle donne, ad alcune donne. Per ogni persona il vissuto dell'invecchiamento è diverso e c'è chi lo percepisce prima, chi dopo e con risonanze interne proprie.
> Non so come tu possa. La psico ti ha detto di trovare l'emotività e non so cosa intenda. Per me devi trovare l'amore, se c'è.
> Questo evento può farti trovare un modo di amare nuovo o può farti scoprire che non hai risorse per affrontare i prossimi anni con lui.


:up:


----------



## Innominata (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, mi fa piacere che anche la tua psico abbia consigliato il mamma-figlio. Che sia una tecnica?
> Anch'io sono focalizzata su di me ma, inevitabilmente anche perchè non abbiamo figli, lui è presente.
> Mamma mia, quanto è difficile!


L:amore e l accudimento di una mamma da quanto ne so hanno come fondamento un istinto e una dedizione autentica e profonda che non comprende proprio, per sua natura, che sia a comando e utilizzabile come tecnica. E ' naturale e spontaneo, e deve crescere un bambino, non un uomo. Se poi e' una recita, tipo uno psicodramma e' un' altra cosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2014)

*Giornata in Paradiso*

*Dichiarazione di esclusione di responsabilità* (JB mi merito un l&n ulteriore. Ma poi diamine, mi ricordo uno striscione a favore della purezza della lingua veneta, secessionismo a tutta birra etc. Firmato: Tony. Ma transeat. Transeat si può?).

1-non capisco assolutamente come chiunque possa decidere di esprimere il proprio amore in modo diverso da come è la sua natura.
2- Di conseguenza non è che sto suggerendo di fare così o colà. E' come faccio io, semplicemente. Non lo suggerirei a nessuno che non fosse già spontaneamente portato... e in quel caso non ne avrei motivo..
3-Tendenzialmente, anche se l'amore "materno" si bea e si appaga della felicità che si dona, se dai e dai  dall'altra parte non c'è riscontro dopo un pò ci si stufa  in questo caso mi concentrerò su cose che potrei fare io, resta sottointeso che dall'altra parte c'è il mio stesso desiderio di coccolarmi e prendersi cura di me.
4- Descrivo una situazione in cui siamo entrambi felici e senza problemi. Chiaro che se sei incavolata come una iena fai fatica...
5-Descrivo cose che lui gradisce. Sono perfettamente consapevole che per certi uomini sarei una rottura di scatole di dimensioni zanzummite.
6- Sono tutte manifestazioni esteriori. Il primo che dice che queste sono manifestazioni esteriori pure un pò adolescenziali gli rispondo: ecchè, secondo te non lo so? Grazie della preziosa scoperta 


Fargli la colazione. Gli ho preso le sue cose preferite. Sono uscita mezz'ora prima per prendergli la brioche che gli piace tanto. Non l'ho fatto? Bè, ho messo fiori attorno alla sua tazza. Non ci sono fiori? Ho fatto un vasetto di rametti di abete. Non ci sono? Ho fatto un bigliettino amoroso che scoprirà alzando la tazza.
Qualunque cosa per dirgli quanto sono fottutamente FELICE di vederlo quella mattina e ogni mattina.

Mi ha fatto la colazione? I miei occhi brillano dalla felicità... e gli dico che la sua colazione è la più buona del mondo, e quanto sono fortunata ad averlo accanto...

I baci? Non si contano. Toccarsi? Sempre. E quando dico sempre, è in pratica sempre. Uno sfiorare, una carezza, un bacio, non c'è motivo, non c'è occasione, sono sempre lì a toccarlo.

Si chiacchiera. Di quanto è figo lui -sono pazza di guardarlo in ogni piegolina del suo splendido corpo e viso- dei nostri ricordi... ti ricordi quella volta che? Si ride e sorride al pensiero di quei due che non si conoscevano, si piacevano, e non sapevano che anni dopo... :inlove:

Sesso. A manetta. Ridente, gioioso, ridanciano, torrido. E dopo il sesso, sempre appiccicati come due carte moschicide. Resta dentro di me amore mio. Resta dentro di me, mentre ti stringo forte.

Gli ho preso tutti gli ingredienti epr fare quel piatto africano di cui mi parlava. Senza dirglielo, via internet, glieli faccio trovare pronti... me lo diceva da mesi che me l'avrebbe voluto fare.

Ma in realtà, adoro nutrire il mio uomo. I bocconi migliori sono per lui. E se è a dieta, mi darò da fare per fare i pasti più bilanciati e gustosi possibili. Se parlando viene fuori un desiderio suo... mi si accende il cuore dalla voglia di fargli una sorpresa e renderlo felice...

E se ho solo un tozzo di pane da dargli, glielo taglio a forma di cuoricino.

... ehm, non scherzo... io adoro decorare i piatti con cibi a forma di cuoricino... sono fatta così... 

Quante volte al giorno sento il desiderio di dirgli quanto mi piace? Quanto è intelligente/gentile/dolce/forte/bravo in cucina/sensibile/generoso/attento/premuroso/avventuroso e quanto è bravo a sistemare casa/organizzare le cose/gestire le finanze/guidare/ etc etc.
 Tante quante sento il desiderio di baciarlo... non c'è una cosa senza l'altra.

Odia piegare il bucato. Piegare il bucato è roba mia.

Odia fare la valigia. Bè, non gliela posso fare io, ma posso fargli compagnia, nuda, mentre lui la fa... e prima la finisce prima mi finisce 

Un massaggio? Uh che bello massaggiare il mio amore... 

Preparargli l'aperitivo alla sera? Pagare quella bolletta al posto suo perchè lui ha una giornata incasinatissima?

Sta lavorando fino a tardi e farà nottata... zitta zitta gli porto un vassoio con caffè e biscotti, gli do un bacio ed esco.

Al lavoro... ma perchè mai non chiamarci per dirgli che lo amo? Che anche quando sono concentrata al lavoro, il mio cuore ticchetta sempre il suo nome?

E' incazzatissimo per questioni sul lavoro... amore, sono qui per te. Se vuoi ti ascolto, se preferisci, esci e fatti un giro, penso io a tutto. Come ti fa sentire meglio.

Sostanzialmente... dimostrargli il mio amore è un pensiero, un desiderio, che mi percorre da mattina a sera. 

Perchè mi rende felice farlo. Perchè sono entusiasta ed appagata nel farlo. 

Farlo costringendosi a... uhm.

La tua psico l'avrei guardata uguale che se mi avesse detto che la moda di quest'anno è di andare in giro con le viscere di fuori.


----------



## Spider (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Il titolo del post la dice lunga sulla richiesta che sto per farvi. Vi ricordo che siamo una coppia di 52 anni io e 60 lui, che non abbiamo figli e che siamo sposati da 25 anni.
> Qualche giorno fa abbiamo litigato ed il giorno dopo ho riportato la lite alla psicologa, anche per capire i miei errori. Per farvela breve, la psicologa analizzando la situazione, mi ha detto che lui sta vivendo una forte crisi esistenziale, di cui lui non mi ha mai parlato, ma che credo sia sfociata nel tradimento con la 27enne.
> E’ un periodo in cui si comporta, o meglio si esprime, come un “bambino” (se qualcuno conosce, sto facendo analisi transazionale) e mi ha suggerito di fargli da “madre”, in modo da comprendere e accogliere questo bambino che sta soffrendo.
> Quando mi ha detto così, ho subito pensato all’intervento che Fantastica aveva fatto nel mio post, di cui vi riporto la parte finale.
> ...



per me devi cambiare psicolo.

il rischio forte e che faresti bene ad enunciare,
 è che, dopo che sarai madre, modesta e comprensiva,
 non sarai più un amante
 non sarai più innamorata.
Niente di peggio che avere la sensazione della crocerossina, 
un uomo che hai fatto te, come un uomo di fango, come fai volere ancora
sei tu che devi scappare e lui che deve rincorrerti.
un rischio altissimo, che non vale la candela.
E non calarti, nel ruolo della compassionevole,
tira fuori i denti e le unghie, non per uccidere
 ma per ristabilire te stessa.
URLA!!!!!!
cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Il titolo del post la dice lunga sulla richiesta che sto per farvi. Vi ricordo che siamo una coppia di 52 anni io e 60 lui, che non abbiamo figli e che siamo sposati da 25 anni.
> Qualche giorno fa abbiamo litigato ed il giorno dopo ho riportato la lite alla psicologa, anche per capire i miei errori. Per farvela breve, la psicologa analizzando la situazione, mi ha detto che lui sta vivendo una forte crisi esistenziale, di cui lui non mi ha mai parlato, ma che credo sia sfociata nel tradimento con la 27enne.
> E’ un periodo in cui si comporta, o meglio si esprime, come un “bambino” (se qualcuno conosce, sto facendo analisi transazionale) e mi ha suggerito di fargli da “madre”, in modo da comprendere e accogliere questo bambino che sta soffrendo.
> Quando mi ha detto così, ho subito pensato all’intervento che Fantastica aveva fatto nel mio post, di cui vi riporto la parte finale.
> ...


Mi segno alcune cose...
Mi torneranno buone...
Se avrò grazia di arrivare a 60 
e farmi una storia con una di 27...

Me la segno quella della crisi esistenziale...

Per me la psicologa cerca solo di indorarti la pillola
Perchè tu potessa trovare una spiegazione plausibile a quanto è successo...

Certo che quando avrò 60 anni
godere delle attenzioni di una di 27
mi manderà in visibiglio e sollucchero...

Io comunque se ti vedo iniziare a trattarmi come un bambino
Mi incazzo come una iena

e ti dico
Ma straporco casso
ho faticato sette camice per cercare di eliminare dalla mia personalità
gli aspetti inutilmente infantiloidi e adesso tu ti metti a fare la mammina premurosa?

Ma scusa na roba
Ma non ti è più facile dirgli

Ah ok...hai 60 anni...bon sei stato attirato da carne fresca
Poi hai visto che questa ti ha deluso...

Bon ti serva di lezione fine della storia...

Guarda che se lui prendeva su e ti cagava lì e andava via con la 27enne
Hai voglia tu di andare poi dalla psicologa...


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quindi lui è presente alle sedute? Ascolta tutto? E che atteggiamento ha ?


Scusami, ho sbagliato ad esprimermi. Lui è presente nei pensieri e nei discorsi, ma non c' è fisicamente.
Non mi chiede mai niente della psicologa,mai. Non mi ha mai chiesto quanto pago, quando vado, quante volte a settimana, niente.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora sono impegnata a fare la mamma-mamma, quando Fra dorme ci provo... anche se rimango con una espressione moooooolto dubitosa e perplessa.....
> 
> Come minimo, pure se ci provi non risulterai naturale ed appagata mentre lo fai come potrei io (e io sarei una frana ad esprimermi in modo diverso). *Magari in realtà serve "solo" ad aiutarti a percepire un pò di più la tua parte materna?*
> 
> ...


Penso proprio di sì.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono diversi e qualcuno, forse qui, aveva scritto che non possiamo avere idea di quanto l'erezione costituisca un elemento costitutivo dell'identità maschile e di conseguenza quanto conti la paura di perdere la potenza.
> Ma accade lo stesso alle donne, ad alcune donne. Per ogni persona il vissuto dell'invecchiamento è diverso e c'è chi lo percepisce prima, chi dopo e con risonanze interne proprie.
> Non so come tu possa. La psico ti ha detto di trovare l'emotività e non so cosa intenda. Per me devi trovare l'amore, se c'è.
> Questo evento può farti trovare un modo di amare nuovo o può farti scoprire che non hai risorse per affrontare i prossimi anni con lui.




Sì, questo che tu scrivi lo capisco, ma non penso che per mio marito sia un problema di eventualmente perdere l'erezione. Penso sia una situazione più profonda, inconscia, Forse non se ne rende ben conto neanche lui.

La psico intende quella parte di noi che è più propensa al materno, all'emozione, alla dedizione per gli altri, proprio all'emotività primitiva.

Sono consapevole che questo evento può avere un doppio sviluppo, ma fa parte del gioco che sto giocando, ed accetto le conseguenze.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu cosa pensi?


Penso di no, ma non sono affidabile! Anche mentre mi tradiva ero sicura che non lo facesse!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scusami, ho sbagliato ad esprimermi. Lui è presente nei pensieri e nei discorsi, ma non c' è fisicamente.
> Non mi chiede mai niente della psicologa,mai. Non mi ha mai chiesto quanto pago, quando vado, quante volte a settimana, niente.


E non ti sei chiesta il perchè?
SI dirà...
Porco can cossa son dà a fare
desso me tocca fare tutta sta quaresima di espiazione...

Cioè già la psicologia della moglie ti terrorizza
ci manca anche quella della psicologa che con un cacciavite infila robe nella testa della to dona eh?

Ma nel mio caso salterebbe fuori che sono io di nascosto 
ad aver intortato a dovere la psicoterapeuta perchè dica 
a mia moglie le stesse cose che già sa, in maniera che sembrino originali eh?


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Dichiarazione di esclusione di responsabilità* (JB mi merito un l&n ulteriore. Ma poi diamine, mi ricordo uno striscione a favore della purezza della lingua veneta, secessionismo a tutta birra etc. Firmato: Tony. Ma transeat. Transeat si può?).
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Tu non hai idea del regalo immenso che mi hai fatto!!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per me devi cambiare psicolo.
> 
> il rischio forte e che faresti bene ad enunciare,
> è che, dopo che sarai madre, modesta e comprensiva,
> ...


Caaaaaaalma. Allora, io penso che questo "ruolo" che mi appioppato la psico non sia per diventare madre tersa di calcutta, ma per ammorbidirmi un po'.
In questo momento non riesco ad urlare. Poi spero di poterlo fare.
Stasera siamo usciti. Mi sono messa un tubino rosso che mi sta particolarmente bene, tacchi alti e bella borsa blu. Siamo andati ad una semi-festa. Mi hanno fatto tutti i complimenti. Tutti, tranne uno. Indovina chi?
E secondo te io per chi l'ho messo il vestito rosso? Solo per l'uno.
Ah, come è complicata la vita!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Caaaaaaalma. Allora, io penso che questo "ruolo" che mi appioppato la psico non sia per diventare madre tersa di calcutta, ma per ammorbidirmi un po'.
> In questo momento non riesco ad urlare. Poi spero di poterlo fare.
> Stasera siamo usciti. Mi sono messa un tubino rosso che mi sta particolarmente bene, tacchi alti e bella borsa blu. Siamo andati ad una semi-festa. Mi hanno fatto tutti i complimenti. Tutti, tranne uno. Indovina chi?
> E secondo te io per chi l'ho messo il vestito rosso? Solo per l'uno.
> Ah, come è complicata la vita!


Ma come puoi farti ste domande dopo 25 anni di matrimonio...
Cioè io al suo posto pensavo...

Eccola là che fa la figa...ma intanto la carta di credito che ha seccato in boutique è la mia...pardiona...


----------



## Spider (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Caaaaaaalma. Allora, io penso che questo "ruolo" che mi appioppato la psico non sia per diventare madre tersa di calcutta, ma per ammorbidirmi un po'.
> In questo momento non riesco ad urlare. Poi spero di poterlo fare.
> Stasera siamo usciti. Mi sono messa un tubino rosso che mi sta particolarmente bene, tacchi alti e bella borsa blu. Siamo andati ad una semi-festa. Mi hanno fatto tutti i complimenti. Tutti, tranne uno. Indovina chi?
> E secondo te io per chi l'ho messo il vestito rosso? Solo per l'uno.
> Ah, come è complicata la vita!



...appunto, faglieli sputare i complimenti...e se non li sputa,
 ti scopi il primo che incontri.
vedrai che appena scopi con uno, diventa un cascamorto.
la verità è che sa di averti in pugno, sa purtroppo che lo ami, e questo ti frega, alla grande.
sei succube.
sta pure sulle sue, ma guarda te.
ma mettigli le corna e ridimensiona sto pallone gonfiato.
che pensa di stare con te e farti pure un favore.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi segno alcune cose...
> Mi torneranno buone...
> Se avrò grazia di arrivare a 60
> e farmi una storia con una di 27...
> ...


Conte, dal profondo del cuore... vaff......! E dimmelo pure! già ci sto male di mio, se poi ti ci metti anche tu!



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque se ti vedo iniziare a trattarmi come un bambino
> Mi incazzo come una iena
> 
> e ti dico
> ...


Io la mammina premurosa non l'ho mai fatta, ma non è inteso come si sta pensando. E' inteso come lo ha descritto Nausiaa.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba
> Ma non ti è più facile dirgli
> 
> Ah ok...hai 60 anni...bon sei stato attirato da carne fresca
> ...


Guarda che forse, tutto sommato, per me sarebbe stato meglio. Via il dente, via il dolore.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Conte, dal profondo del cuore... vaff......! E dimmelo pure! già ci sto male di mio, se poi ti ci metti anche tu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non capisci che il rovescio della medaglia 
è che tu ti fai spaventare da una donnina di passaggio?

Ripigliati eh?
Sei la first lady di quell'uomo eh?

Lì sta l'errore
Ingigantisci lei...nella tua testa


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come puoi farti ste domande dopo 25 anni di matrimonio...
> Cioè io al suo posto pensavo...
> 
> Eccola là che fa la figa...ma intanto la carta di credito che ha seccato in boutique è la mia...pardiona...


Secondo me non ha neanche pensato alla carta di credito!


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...appunto, faglieli sputare i complimenti...e se non li sputa,
> ti scopi il primo che incontri.
> vedrai che appena scopi con uno, diventa un cascamorto.
> la verità è che sa di averti in pugno, sa purtroppo che lo ami, e questo ti frega, alla grande.
> ...


Ecco. Penso che tu abbia centrato l'obiettivo.

Il difficile è trovare "il primo che incontro"!


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Caaaaaaalma. Allora, io penso che questo "ruolo" che mi appioppato la psico non sia per diventare madre tersa di calcutta, ma per ammorbidirmi un po'.
> In questo momento non riesco ad urlare. Poi spero di poterlo fare.
> Stasera siamo usciti. Mi sono messa un tubino rosso che mi sta particolarmente bene, tacchi alti e bella borsa blu. Siamo andati ad una semi-festa. Mi hanno fatto tutti i complimenti. Tutti, tranne uno. Indovina chi?
> E secondo te io per chi l'ho messo il vestito rosso? Solo per l'uno.
> Ah, come è complicata la vita!


Mio marito odia il rosso, vero,    giusto per sorridere un po'.

È stitico anche io mio con i complimenti.  Sempre stato.

praticamente lui ragiona così 'se non ti dico niente è perché mi piaci e stai bene' altrimenti ti dico che non stai bene! Non ho niente di rosso.  

Sicuramente avrà apprezzato i complimenti che ti hanno fatto altri.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisci che il rovescio della medaglia
> è che tu ti fai spaventare da una donnina di passaggio?


Non mi faccio spaventare. Conte, quella ha trent'anni in meno di me. E mio marito se ne è innamorato.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripigliati eh?
> Sei la first lady di quell'uomo eh?
> 
> Lì sta l'errore
> Ingigantisci lei...nella tua testa


Ma la domanda che mi faccio è: sono veramente la first lady?


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...appunto, faglieli sputare i complimenti...e se non li sputa,
> ti scopi il primo che incontri.
> vedrai che appena scopi con uno, diventa un cascamorto.
> la verità è che sa di averti in pugno, sa purtroppo che lo ami, e questo ti frega, alla grande.
> ...


Mi stupisci.


----------



## Spider (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco. Penso che tu abbia centrato l'obiettivo.
> 
> Il difficile è trovare "il primo che incontro"!



non ci vuole niente.
domani, digli che devi uscire.
punto.
con chi?
punto.
ti vesti bene bene, davanti a lui e poi esci.
stai, sola mangi una pizza da sola..non importa...torna tardi e con qualcosa fuori posto.
vedrai la mattina dopo che interrogatorio!!!!
ma ti resta vaga...
fallo friggere.
devi fallo soffrire della tua mancanza.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito odia il rosso, vero,    giusto per sorridere un po'.
> 
> È stitico anche io mio con i complimenti.  Sempre stato.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, ci voleva una donna per ristabilire l'equilibrio!
Anche mio marito non è un complimentoso, ma almeno un "come stai bene stasera" melo poteva pure dire! Ho ricevuto i complimenti anche dalle donne! E che ca@@o!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, questo che tu scrivi lo capisco, ma non penso che per mio marito sia un problema di eventualmente perdere l'erezione. Penso sia una situazione più profonda, inconscia, Forse non se ne rende ben conto neanche lui.
> 
> La psico intende quella parte di noi che è più propensa al materno, all'emozione, alla dedizione per gli altri, proprio all'emotività primitiva.
> 
> Sono consapevole che questo evento può avere un doppio sviluppo, ma fa parte del gioco che sto giocando, ed accetto le conseguenze.


Anni fa, al "Maurizio Costanzo show", Alain Delon, invecchiato ma ancora molto piacente, aveva partecipato parlando in italiano, alla domanda cosa "Cosa teme di più" rispose "Diventare impotente. Quando accadrà credo che mi ucciderò". Io interpretai subito la risposta come il terrore della vecchiaia che riduce totalmente dipendente dagli altri. Costanzo e gli altri presenti l'interpretarono come la paura della perdita della potenza sessuale. Da quel momento ci fu una seguito surreale in cui tutti si affannavano a dire che non è una cosa tanto grave, e lui che rispondeva che non considerava vita essere in certe condizioni e che, avendo già seppellito i suoi più grandi amici, non vedeva la morte con la paura che manifestavano gli altri. Quindi era stata confermata la mia interpretazione (possibili le incomprensioni in un'altra lingua) però le reazioni avevano rivelato, secondo me, un timore diffuso di cui poco si parla.
Quindi non è detto che perché non si sia consapevoli o non ci siano stati motivi per temere di perdere la potenza sessuale (che non a caso si chiama "virilità" come se fosse l'essenza dell'essere uomo) che il timore non esista.
Penso che per le donne sia simile la perdita della fertilità, anche se si hanno già 10 figli o non si sono voluti.

Tu senti dentro di te quella parte materna che non hai potuto esplicitare con i figli?


----------



## Spider (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito odia il rosso, vero,    giusto per sorridere un po'.
> 
> È* stitico anche io mio con i complimenti.  Sempre stato.
> 
> ...




ma come ti fai infinocchiare!!!
sai quanti complimenti ha fatto a quella che si scopava???
un mondo.
la verità è che non vuole farteli, e non perchè non ti ama, ma perchè sei già una sua proprietà.
non ha paura assolutamente di perderti.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci vuole niente.
> domani, digli che devi uscire.
> punto.
> con chi?
> ...


Io ci provo. Ma conoscendolo sarà muto peggio di un pesce muto!!!!

E dopo questo consiglio, da tener ben presente perchè arriva da un uomo, vado a nanna.
Buonanotte, ragnetto! 
Ah, per inciso, io adoro osservare i ragni quando tessono la tela. Non lo sto dicendo per prenderti in giro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come ti fai infinocchiare!!!
> sai quanti complimenti ha fatto a quella che si scopava???
> un mondo.
> la verità è che non vuole farteli, e non perchè non ti ama, ma perchè sei già una sua proprietà.
> non ha paura assolutamente di perderti.


Temo che questo sia vero.
Come chi sceglie di farsi curare in una clinica privata pur avendo una clinica universitaria pubblica a due passi da casa. Quello che non è difficile da avere viene svalutato.
Però forse funziona prima del tradimento per cercare di evitarlo, dopo serve solo per alleggerire i sensi di colpa.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come ti fai infinocchiare!!!
> sai quanti complimenti ha fatto a quella che si scopava???
> un mondo.
> la verità è che non vuole farteli, e non perchè non ti ama, ma perchè sei già una sua proprietà.
> non ha paura assolutamente di perderti.


Me li fa in mio amico.....quindi sbaglia ah ah ah! 

Era così anche quando aveva 26 anni.


----------



## Spider (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Me li fa in mio amico.....quindi sbaglia ah ah ah!
> 
> Era così anche quando aveva 26 anni.



hai un amico????
amico, amico, spero...


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai un amico????
> amico, amico, spero...


Molto amico e molto attento.


----------



## Spider (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Molto amico e molto attento.



io me lo scoperei, di brutto.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io me lo scoperei, di brutto.


Io invece ci gioco a poker ahahah


----------



## Spider (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io invece ci gioco a poker ahahah



peggio per te.
che ti devo dire.
ma almeno fatti un giro solo.
magari scopri il paradiso e ti togli quell'ebete di maritozzo dalla testa.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> peggio per te.
> che ti devo dire.
> ma almeno fatti un giro solo.
> magari scopri il paradiso e ti togli quell'ebete di maritozzo dalla testa.


Devi aver perso qualche puntata. 

Normale con le migliaia che scriviamo.

fatto più di un giro e non ho intenzione di scendere.

Ho un mare di gettoni.

Nessuna fretta.


----------



## Spider (8 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi aver perso qualche puntata.
> 
> Normale con le migliaia che scriviamo.
> 
> ...




dai?????
davvero?????
beh, è vero che non sono assiduo.
sono contento però.
ti vedevo sempre come la tradita perfetta...
finalmente ora posso anche insultarti.
brutta troia, puttaniera, e traditrice....


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

:up:





Spider ha detto:


> dai?????
> davvero?????
> beh, è vero che non sono assiduo.
> sono contento però.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eratò (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci vuole niente.
> domani, digli che devi uscire.
> punto.
> con chi?
> ...


D'accordissimo con Spider perché provato ed affermato.Apollonia dopo la scoperta sconvolgente ho litigato urlato ma dopo 2 giorni vista la presenza di bimbi decisi "adesso basta.è successo mettiamoci una pietra sopra " aspettando che mio marito si comportasse come un cane bastonato.La vita proseguiva come prima, mi sforzavo a essere gentile, ad aspettarlo a casa, a cucinare i suoi piatti preferiti, a chiamarlo spesso e gli dissi che quel estate non volevo che andassimo in Grecia dai miei perché volevo stare vicino a lui che di ferie ne aveva poche.Non urlavo ma intanto ero diventata anoressica e la sera per dormire bevevo..Lui freddo, indifferente che alle telefonate a volte neanche rispondeva sai cosa ha fatto? A sorpresa ha prenotato i biglietti via Internet e ci ha scaricati letteralmente.1 sett rimase con noi e se ne tornò in Italia.Di là e in poi è diventato un desaparecidos.Niente telefonate e quando riuscivo a chiamarlo io s' irritava.Nessuna gelosia.Quando tornai in Italia ero di pietra ormai.Il giorno dopo il nostro anniversario di matrimonio andai dal avvocato.A lui non dissi niente.Cominciai a cambiare non per strategia o altro ma ormai l'avevo mandato a fanculo silenziosamente.Costi quel che costi.Chiamavo la babysitter e uscivo da sola, mi compravo cose nuove, vestiti, gioielli, intimo, profumi....ha smesso di trovarmi in casa ad aspettarlo.Non gli chiedevo come stavo, mi vestivo e via.La macchina faceva dei bei km e lui comincio a controllare, comincio a chiedere dove andavo, se avevo un altro, telefonate a cui non rispondevo....aaddirittura minaccio di separarsi.Già fatto gli risposi:mexican:Non ci credeva lui senza di me non ce la fai disse.Qualche giorno dopo arrivò la lettera di separazione.Pareva colpito da un missile.Si mise a piangere, come tu che sei una cosa mia mi stai facendo questo? Sai cosa gli risposi? Le cose tue impara a curarle sennò o muoiono o se ne vanno.Adesso non è che siamo perfetti ma ha il terrore che lo potrei lasciare e si lamenta se non lo chiamo.A volte ti devono perdere per apprezzarti.Sai cosa disse lui? Che piu cercavo al epoca di avvicinarmi e piu s' allontanava.Ha cominciato a ragionare solo dopo aver capito che ero disposta e decisa a vivere senza di lui..Adesso non ti dico di fare lo stesso, sono decisioni proprie queste a cui arrivi spontaneamente perché ti ci porta il cuore e il cervello ma non aspettarti che le strategie ti possano far uscire da un tale labirinto. Ascolta te stessa e segui l'istinto.Quando io scrissi qui la prima volta erano gia passati 5 mesi dalla bomba e scrissi per sfogarmi perché lui cmq non confessava a sminuiva.Dopo essermi sfogata mi sentii meglio ma sapevo che il da farsi solo io lo sapevo nel cuore mio.Ascolta te stessa e verra tutto naturale.Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non mi faccio spaventare. Conte, quella ha trent'anni in meno di me. E mio marito se ne è innamorato.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma la domanda che mi faccio è: sono veramente la first lady?


SI
Vedi poi non ti fa i complimenti
perchè a differenza degli altri uomini
lui ti ha visto senza trucco e pigiamosa e magari per giunta con i bigodini.

Ma tu per capire
prova a farti un maschiaccio di 27 anni

e magari scopri che non è così facile 
entrare in quella confidenza con uno sconosciuto no?


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI
> Vedi poi non ti fa i complimenti
> perchè a differenza degli altri uomini
> lui ti ha visto senza trucco e pigiamosa e magari per giunta con i bigodini.
> ...


Senza trucco e pigiamosa sì, con i bigodini, nooo! Ma anche io l'ho visto pigiamoso, con la febbre, con il mal di schiena e via discorrendo! In un rapporto quotidiano è così. 
Allora... dove cappero lo trovo un maschiaccio di 27 anni? Ma hai visto che razza di derelitti ci sono in giro?
Naaaaaaa, io punto più in alto!
Così in alto... che non trovo un cavolo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A parte gli scherzi, io non sono il tipo da occhio per occhio dente per dente. Non ce l'ho nel dna, e la cosa mi frega alquanto, e mi frega anche in ambito professionale.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...appunto, faglieli sputare i complimenti...e se non li sputa,
> ti scopi il primo che incontri.
> vedrai che appena scopi con uno, diventa un cascamorto.
> *la verità è che sa di averti in pugno, sa purtroppo che lo ami, e questo ti frega, alla grande.*
> ...


Stamattina, mentre camminavamo in collina, pensavo alle parola di Spider (sì, ti penso anche se mi dai della crocerossina ) e meditavo che ha perfettamente ragione. 
Io sono nel suo pugno, e sai perché? Perché conosce tutte le mie debolezze che io, adesso dico stupidamente, gli ho mostrato pensando che lui facesse altrettanto con me. Massima fiducia. In uno che poi l'ha tradita.
Arrivare a questa consapevolezza però mi ha spiazzata.



Spider ha detto:


> non ci vuole niente.
> domani, digli che devi uscire.
> punto.
> con chi?
> ...


Sai cosa penso? Che è talmente pieno di sè e orgoglioso, che se domani ricevesse la lettera dall'avvocato, non batterebbe ciglio. Qualche giorno fa è stato il mio compleanno. Mia mamma mia ha mandato un cesto di rose rosa, acui ho tolot subito il biglietto. Lui mi ha chiesto chi le avesse mandate, ed io ho risposto che era un ammiratore segreto. Hai fiatato tu che non c'eri? La stessa cosa l'ha fatta lui. Non mi ha chiesto NULLA.



Spider ha detto:


> ma come ti fai infinocchiare!!!
> sai quanti complimenti ha fatto a quella che si scopava???
> un mondo.
> la verità è che non vuole farteli, e non perchè non ti ama, *ma perchè sei già una sua proprietà*.
> non ha paura assolutamente di perderti.


Un mare, ne sono certa perchè ho letto tutto.

Ecco ancora la conferma che quando c'è troppa stima e fiducia nell'altro, lui ti considera qualcosa che ha già, non da conquistare.



Spider ha detto:


> peggio per te.
> che ti devo dire.
> ma almeno fatti un giro solo.
> magari scopri il paradiso e *ti togli quell'ebete di maritozzo dalla testa.*


Se qualcuno sa come fare, prego si faccia avanti! (questo è da leggere in senso ironico, altrimenti il mio post va a farsi benedire!
P.S. "l'ebete di marito" è rivolto al mio, non a quello di Disy.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Senza trucco e pigiamosa sì, con i bigodini, nooo! Ma anche io l'ho visto pigiamoso, con la febbre, con il mal di schiena e via discorrendo! In un rapporto quotidiano è così.
> Allora... dove cappero lo trovo un maschiaccio di 27 anni? Ma hai visto che razza di derelitti ci sono in giro?
> Naaaaaaa, io punto più in alto!
> Così in alto... che non trovo un cavolo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Si sempre più in alto come Mike Bongiorno 
e la grappa bocchino sigillo oro!

Ma sai oggi ho pensato che il termine ricostruire non va bene

Trovo più appropriato e convenevole quello di Riconciliare!


----------



## Apollonia (8 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sempre più in alto come Mike Bongiorno
> e la grappa bocchino sigillo oro!
> 
> Ma sai oggi ho pensato che il termine ricostruire non va bene
> ...


Ma dai, mi hai pensato! Anche riconciliare, ma nel mio caso devo proprio ricostruire quello che abbiamo lasciato crollare.
E poi io mi devo ricostruire. Ho perso un po' di identità con il tradimento. La devo ritrovare.
Alla grappa ci avevo pensato anch'io, ma è meglio se ne parla un veneto!!!!!!!:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma dai, mi hai pensato! Anche riconciliare, ma nel mio caso devo proprio ricostruire quello che abbiamo lasciato crollare.
> E poi io mi devo ricostruire. Ho perso un po' di identità con il tradimento. La devo ritrovare.
> Alla grappa ci avevo pensato anch'io, ma è meglio se ne parla un veneto!!!!!!!:rotfl::mrgreen:


Il termine ricostruire mi fa saltare un po' la mosca al naso
perchè è caro ai restauratori d'organo...

Vi è tutto un movimento interessante volto al recupero e alla salvaguardia degli organi antichi
Il patrimonio italico è immenso...

Ma a cosa assisto, suscitandomi ilarità?

Che fanno?

Trovano un organo depauperato di tutte le canne...sono rimasti solo i somieri e pretendono di restaurare...
Appunto ricostruendo le canne nuove...copiandole da altri esempi coevi...

Il massimo si ebbe quando un sovrintendente auspicava la ricostruzione di una tastiera del 600...

L'organaro risponde
Se lei mi mostra un esempio noi copiamo...

Infatti in Veneto non esiste più ( par fortuna) nessun esemplare di tastiera seicentesca...

Ora anzichè ricostruire non è meglio lasciare andare in mona sto organo e farne uno di nuovo di sanapianta?

Allora nella coppia non è più comodo anzichè rimpiangere un passato aulico
inventarsi un nuovo rapporto di coppia

Prediligendo quanto ancora unisce al posto di enfatizzare quanto divide?


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Stamattina, mentre camminavamo in collina, pensavo alle parola di Spider (sì, ti penso anche se mi dai della crocerossina ) e meditavo che ha perfettamente ragione.
> Io sono nel suo pugno, e sai perché? Perché conosce tutte le mie debolezze che io, adesso dico stupidamente, gli ho mostrato pensando che lui facesse altrettanto con me. Massima fiducia. In uno che poi l'ha tradita.
> Arrivare a questa consapevolezza però mi ha spiazzata.
> 
> ...


Pensavo fosse rivolto a me in quanto 'ebete'  lo è stato è non solo con la piccolina.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Cara Apollonia,
se tu trovassi un ganzo disponibile e piacente, sono certa che questo marito avrebbe i mesi contati.
Restereste magari sposati, ma per non sobbarcarvi le noie di un divorzio e perché siete di fatto cresciuti insieme e non si può diventare estranei dopo tanti anni.
La riconciliazione che dice il conte si può fare quando entrambi stanno bene. Tu devi tornare a stare bene. Datti un po' di tempo e aguzza la vista, le orecchie, i sensi... Vedrai che raccolto... senza fretta.
Secondo me, metterti sulla prospettiva l'attesa di un incontro con un fascinoso signore, magari cominciare a immaginarlo, sarebbe un ottimo mezzo involontario e per questo efficace, di "svegliare" tuo marito. 
Non serve a nulla fingere che le rose siano di un ammiratore se tu NON ci credi per prima. Il pensiero fa miracoli: comincia a fantasticare di un altro... fallo con continuità e prima o poi arriva. Scommettiamo?


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il termine ricostruire mi fa saltare un po' la mosca al naso
> perchè è caro ai restauratori d'organo...
> 
> Vi è tutto un movimento interessante volto al recupero e alla salvaguardia degli organi antichi
> ...


Caro Conte,hai perfettamente ragione. Ma non è facile per me questo lavoro, anche perché bisogna essere in due a volerlo. Non siamo amanti in questo momento, non ci stiamo facendo la corte. Non so neanche descriverci.


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Caro Conte,hai perfettamente ragione. Ma non è facile per me questo lavoro, anche perché bisogna essere in due a volerlo. Non siamo amanti in questo momento, non ci stiamo facendo la corte. Non so neanche descriverci.


Apollonia fai di lui un bel pacco regalo col fiocco e spediscilo alla 27enne con richiesta espressa di non rispedire al mittente dopo una settimana Vabbe cerco di farti sorridere....ma fagli una domanda sola e precisa "ma perché stai ancora qui?"


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara Apollonia,
> se tu trovassi un ganzo disponibile e piacente, sono certa che questo marito avrebbe i mesi contati.
> Restereste magari sposati, ma per non sobbarcarvi le noie di un divorzio e perché siete di fatto cresciuti insieme e non si può diventare estranei dopo tanti anni.
> La riconciliazione che dice il conte si può fare quando entrambi stanno bene. Tu devi tornare a stare bene. Datti un po' di tempo e aguzza la vista, le orecchie, i sensi... Vedrai che raccolto... senza fretta.
> ...


Eh, eh, il problema è trovare il ganzo! O meglio, e so che hai perfettamente ragione, mettersi nell'ottica di trovarlo. Io non sono caratterialmente così, non sono un'ingannatrice, non sono una traditrice e so benissimo che se lo facessi starei peggio che non farlo. 
Io, come dici tu, non sto bene,e mio marito peggio di me.
Ieri sera, poi, sono entrata in un loop di pensieri brutti da cui non riesco ad uscire. Volevo quasi dirgli che non so se riuscirò a superare questo lutto, ma poi ho lasciato perdere.
Forse sto peggio adesso che appena dopo la scoperta. Ma è così che succede?


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse rivolto a me in quanto 'ebete'  lo è stato è non solo con la piccolina.


Si, nella risposta  a te era rivolto a tuo marito. Io l'ho trasposto per il mio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Urca! Ottima lezione! Hai imparato tutto da solo?


La vita mi ha costretta a imparare e di esempi pratici non ne ho avuto. Ho dovuto mettere in gioco la mia testa e guardala ora come è conciata :rotfl:

Però in cambio sono felice.


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, eh, il problema è trovare il ganzo! O meglio, e so che hai perfettamente ragione, mettersi nell'ottica di trovarlo. Io non sono caratterialmente così, non sono un'ingannatrice, non sono una traditrice e so benissimo che se lo facessi starei peggio che non farlo.
> Io, come dici tu, non sto bene,e mio marito peggio di me.
> Ieri sera, poi, sono entrata in un loop di pensieri brutti da cui non riesco ad uscire. Volevo quasi dirgli che non so se riuscirò a superare questo lutto, ma poi ho lasciato perdere.
> Forse sto peggio adesso che appena dopo la scoperta. Ma è così che succede?


Sì.  All'inizio stupore rabbia delusione.

Dopo continuando a pensarci e dovendo prendere una decisione si sta peggio.

Perché si scoprono le nostre debolezze.

Si vorrebbe lasciarlo senza averne nostalgia rimpianto ed è dura soprattutto quando si sta insieme da una vita.

Ma Lui Resta quello che è stato capace di mentire è tradire. Nel mio caso incide molto l'età. 

Vale la pena restare soli o avere uno che ci può essere solo d'aiuto? A volte Si.

L'amore è altro.


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Apollonia fai di lui un bel pacco regalo col fiocco e spediscilo alla 27enne con richiesta espressa di non rispedire al mittente dopo una settimana Vabbe cerco di farti sorridere....ma fagli una domanda sola e precisa "ma perché stai ancora qui?"


La domanda gliel'ho già fatta, e mi ha risposto che vuole prendersi cura di me.
La tipa resisterebbe con mio marito... forse 5 giorni! Conoscendo lui e anche un po' lei!


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La vita mi ha costretta a imparare e di esempi pratici non ne ho avuto. Ho dovuto mettere in gioco la mia testa e guardala ora come è conciata :rotfl:
> 
> Però in cambio sono felice.


Complimenti! E bravissimA! Scusami,  nella prima risposta mi sono rivolta a te pensando che fossi maschio!


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì.  All'inizio stupore rabbia delusione.
> Dopo continuando a pensarci e dovendo prendere una decisione *si sta peggio.*
> Perché si scoprono le nostre debolezze.


Allora mi consolo. 



disincantata ha detto:


> Si vorrebbe lasciarlo senza averne nostalgia rimpianto ed è dura soprattutto quando si sta insieme da una vita.
> Ma Lui Resta quello che è stato capace di mentire è tradire. Nel mio caso incide molto l'età.


C'è anche da dire che le persone, anche qua dentro, che si sono separate si chiedono perchè non l'abbiano fatto prima. E' proprio vero che c'è nostalgia e rimpianto? Mah...
Anche per me incide l'età. Ma lui mi ha preso in giro mentendomi.



disincantata ha detto:


> Vale la pena restare soli o avere uno che ci può essere solo d'aiuto? A volte Si.
> L'amore è altro.


Cioè? Cosa è "altro"?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> La domanda gliel'ho già fatta, e mi ha risposto che vuole prendersi cura di me.
> La tipa resisterebbe con mio marito... forse 5 giorni! Conoscendo lui e anche un po' lei!


magari l'hai scritto,ma io nn lo so,eta'amante e marito???


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari l'hai scritto,ma io nn lo so,eta'amante e marito???


Marito 59 amante 27 al 2013.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Marito 59 amante 27 al 2013.


lei single?


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lei single?



temi di essere il marito, per caso??:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> temi di essere il marito, per caso??:carneval:


eh Dio me ne scampi..la mia ne ha il doppio di anni.e il marito dell'''altra''32....beato lui!!!!!!!!!

Ehm ehm si fa x dire ..................:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lei single?


 A quanto so io, sì. Forse un mezzo fidanzato.


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> A quanto so io, sì. Forse un mezzo fidanzato.


Pure?? Cavolo è una "sportiva" ... :singleeye:


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Pure?? Cavolo è una "sportiva" ... :singleeye:


Se il senso in cui lo dici è quello che penso io, molto sportiva!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Complimenti! E bravissimA! Scusami,  nella prima risposta mi sono rivolta a te pensando che fossi maschio!


Ma io sono maschio. Il soggetto della frase era la testa, non la persona


----------



## Apollonia (10 Giugno 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ma io sono maschio. Il soggetto della frase era la testa, non la persona


No, scusami.
La frase è:"La vita mi ha costretta a imparare e di esempi pratici non ne ho avuto."
Io leggo: la vita ha costretto me (femmina) a imparare....

Però non voglio fare una disquisizione scolastica.
Non c'è nessun problema!
Se gira Fantastica da queste parti, poi ci spiega!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, scusami.
> La frase è:"La vita mi ha costretta a imparare e di esempi pratici non ne ho avuto."
> Io leggo: la vita ha costretto me (femmina) a imparare....
> 
> ...


In questo caso il soggetto era la vita 

Però mi rendo conto che si fa presto confusione e sono il primo a sconvolgere le regole 

Nella scuola non mi hanno potuto insegnare le finezze del congiuntivo e del condizionale e faccio spesso un casino della madonna. Però mi sono reso conto che perfino nei giornali fanno sbagli grossolani, anche al riguardo del soggetto, ma spesso con la punteggiatura.

L'altro giorno ho letto un articolo, che evidentemente era dettato a Siri e pubblicato senza correzioni. Se lo trovo lo pubblico, merita tantissimo e fa sentire gli stranieri più a casa


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In questo caso il soggetto era la vita
> 
> Però mi rendo conto che si fa presto confusione e sono il primo a sconvolgere le regole
> 
> ...


Adesso vado dalla Fanta e "CI" chiedo se viene qui a fare la prof!:mrgreen:
L'importante è che adesso so che sei masculo!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Scambi di messaggi di qualche minuto fa con il marito.

Premessa: stanotte mi sono svegliata verso le quattro. Non sono riuscita ad addormentarmi, mi sono alzata e messa sul divano trafficare con l’ipad. Così mi ha trovata stamattina quando si è alzato.

Marito: Sei stanca? Anch’io ho avuto una notte turbolenta, non riuscivo a digerire l’esito di una situazione lavorativa… ecc.

Io: no, non sono stanca. Sono triste, sfiduciata, delusa e amareggiata. Ma la vita è anche questo. Nel mio caso posso dare la colpa agli ormoni. Mi dispiace per il lavoro….ecc.

_E qui ho pensato subito alla psico. Non è una risposta accogliente, questa. Ma ormai l’avevo mandato.
_
Marito: Ma sei triste, sfiduciata, delusa e amareggiata per causa mia?!?!

_Ora, ma secondo te?  Mica mi sono fatta le corna da sola! Mica ti ho detto che non ho fiducia in te! Ma ci voleva tanto a capire che era lui la causa????? Ma mi è ritornata in mente la psico e ho scritto:
_
Io: Non è colpa di nessuno, oggi gira così. Gli estrogeni che calano fanno questo effetto.

Marito: ma gli estrogeni sono rimpiazzabili?

Io: No, non che io sappia. Ma quando saranno andati tutti, tornerà il sereno.

Seguono messaggi più o meno stupidi sugli estrogeni, tanto per sdrammatizzare.

Secondo me si vede che è nella fase “bambino”!


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scambi di messaggi di qualche minuto fa con il marito.
> 
> Premessa: stanotte mi sono svegliata verso le quattro. Non sono riuscita ad addormentarmi, mi sono alzata e messa sul divano trafficare con l’ipad. Così mi ha trovata stamattina quando si è alzato.
> 
> ...


Di la verità che ti è venuta la voglia di mardarla a hahare pure la psico ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scambi di messaggi di qualche minuto fa con il marito.
> 
> Premessa: stanotte mi sono svegliata verso le quattro. Non sono riuscita ad addormentarmi, mi sono alzata e messa sul divano trafficare con l’ipad. Così mi ha trovata stamattina quando si è alzato.
> 
> ...



Secondo me, cara Apollonia, chiunque stia dall'altra parte, in questo caso tuo marito, non si merita questa tua risposta equilibrata e protettiva nei suoi riguardi.
La risposta corretta, sempre secondo me e con il dovuto rispetto per la psico, sarebbe questa:

"ovvio che sono così per causa tua, per chi altrimenti?"

Date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare...insomma, se le cose stanno in un certo modo bisogna che tuo marito ne prenda atto, dopodiché si rimbocchi le maniche per aiutarti ad uscire dal pantano in cui ti ci ha messo lui.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, cara Apollonia, chiunque stia dall'altra parte, in questo caso tuo marito, non si merita questa tua risposta equilibrata e protettiva nei suoi riguardi.
> La risposta corretta, sempre secondo me e con il dovuto rispetto per la psico, sarebbe questa:
> 
> "ovvio che sono così per causa tua, per chi altrimenti?"
> ...



Ciao

quoto ... 

è una protezione, falsa ... 
allontana più che altro ... 
Lui, ha pensato a sé ... ti aveva letta bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scambi di messaggi di qualche minuto fa con il marito.
> 
> Premessa: stanotte mi sono svegliata verso le quattro. Non sono riuscita ad addormentarmi, mi sono alzata e messa sul divano trafficare con l’ipad. Così mi ha trovata stamattina quando si è alzato.
> 
> ...


Non offenderti ma nella fase bambina ci sei tu che pensi di essere accogliente e invece dai messaggi criptici e contraddittori e ti aspetti che lui capisca.
Non solo in questo modo gli comunichi che lui non c'entra nulla, invece c'entra eccome, ma ti poni pure nella situazione "calo ormonale" tanto cara agli uomini per definirti inaffidabile e nel contempo ti autodefinisci vecchia.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non offenderti ma nella fase bambina ci sei tu che pensi di essere accogliente e invece dai messaggi criptici e contraddittori e ti aspetti che lui capisca.
> Non solo in questo modo gli comunichi che lui non c'entra nulla, invece c'entra eccome, ma ti poni pure nella situazione "calo ormonale" tanto cara agli uomini per definirti inaffidabile e nel contempo ti autodefinisci vecchia.


Quoto
A tuo marito che sa benissimo di avere la colpa di questo stato d'animo hai lanciato un salvagente mentre per un attimo ha pensato di annegare


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

quasi quasi, questa sera quando rientra a casa, glielo potresti dire ... 
Lui ti ha letta, lo ha capito ... è anche una possibilità che gli hai tolto,
per starti accanto ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Di la verità che ti è venuta la voglia di mardarla a hahare pure la psico ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ormai non posso più!:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, cara Apollonia, chiunque stia dall'altra parte, in questo caso tuo marito, non si merita questa tua risposta equilibrata e protettiva nei suoi riguardi.
> La risposta corretta, sempre secondo me e con il dovuto rispetto per la psico, sarebbe questa:
> 
> "ovvio che sono così per causa tua, per chi altrimenti?"
> ...


Ma se devo essere materna e protettiva, così facendo lo aggredisco!
Anch'io d'istinto avrei risposto come te.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ma lui ha sposato e scelto te ... TE.
Non le teorie di una psicologa, che neanche sa a che uomo sono dirette ... 

Si te stessa ... ascolta te stessa ... è quella la donna, che lui conosce.


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma se devo essere materna e protettiva, così facendo lo aggredisco!
> Anch'io d'istinto avrei risposto come te.



Continuo a non capire il punto della psico. Mi sembra proprio sbagliato.

Cmq, se io avessi voluto a tutti i costi essere materna e accogliente -pure incazzata a morte, e non so se mi sarebbe venuto spontaneo, ma mettiamo che io me lo imponga

"ah sei stanco amore? In effetti anche io un pò... ma raccontami di quella questione lavorativa.. mmm, sì, capisco che la cosa ti abbia tenuto sveglio amore... senti, secondo me ci meritiamo qualcosa di bello... ti propongo cena fuori/cena speciale a casa/cinema/aperitivo in centro/varie ed eventuali. Io ho voglia di stare un pò con te  e poi ce ne andiamo a dormire presto e ci riposiamo. (non dimenticando la faccina, che si capisca che una proposta fatta per il desiderio di cose belle e non perchè sei lamentosa)


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non offenderti ma nella fase bambina ci sei tu che pensi di essere accogliente e invece dai messaggi criptici e contraddittori e ti aspetti che lui capisca.
> Non solo in questo modo gli comunichi che lui non c'entra nulla, invece c'entra eccome, ma ti poni pure nella situazione "calo ormonale" tanto cara agli uomini per definirti inaffidabile e nel contempo ti autodefinisci vecchia.


Non mi offendo assolutamente quando la risposta è propositiva e mi fa riflettere. Non ti preoccupare.


Se devo essere materna è meglio lasciarlo fuori dai miei pensieri o no? Con un bambino che ha bisogno di protezione non si fa così?

Lui pensa che sia stata io la causa del suo tradimento, incolpa me. (fase bambino)

Situazione "calo ormonale" ci sono e lui non l'ha capito ancora bene.
Vecchio si autodefinisce lui. Di me e di quanto sono vecchia ne parlava con la pulzella.
Comunque lunedì faccio leggere le vostre risposte alla psico. Poi vi riporto i suoi commenti.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> A tuo marito che sa benissimo di avere la colpa di questo stato d'animo hai lanciato un salvagente mentre per un attimo ha pensato di annegare


Purtroppo mio marito è molto più str@@@o di così.
Lui non SA di aver la colpa.


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non offenderti ma nella fase bambina ci sei tu che pensi di essere accogliente e invece dai messaggi criptici e contraddittori e ti aspetti che lui capisca.
> Non solo in questo modo gli comunichi che lui non c'entra nulla, invece c'entra eccome, ma ti poni pure nella situazione "calo ormonale" tanto cara agli uomini per definirti inaffidabile e nel contempo ti autodefinisci vecchia.


quoto.ho l'impressione anch'io della contraddizione.vuoi sembrare accogliente perché l'ha consigliato la psico mentre in realta vorresti scuoterlo.sei confusa tu e confondi anche lui.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quasi quasi, questa sera quando rientra a casa, glielo potresti dire ...
> Lui ti ha letta, lo ha capito ... è anche una possibilità che gli hai tolto,
> ...


Sai che cosa risponderebbe se lo facessi?
Io non ho bisogno una donna addolorata vicino.
 Una sera gli ho detto che stavo elaborando il mio lutto (leggi tradimento) e mi ha risposto che così facendo gli buttavo addosso negatività.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai che cosa risponderebbe se lo facessi?
> Io non ho bisogno una donna addolorata vicino.
> Una sera gli ho detto che stavo elaborando il mio lutto (leggi tradimento) e mi ha risposto che così facendo gli buttavo addosso negatività.



Ma tu ci vuoi proprio stare con lui?


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma lui ha sposato e scelto te ... TE.
> Non le teorie di una psicologa, che neanche sa a che uomo sono dirette ...
> ...


Sì, ha sposato me e mi ha anche cornificato!
E poi, adesso sta con me per che cosa? Lui dice per prendersi cura di me, cosa che non sta facendo. Sta con me per comodità? Perchè con l'altra sa che non c'è storia e sono un ripiego? Io non credo abbia SCELTO me.
Ci sta. Punto.
Può anche essere che io mi sbagli, visto che ormai non mi fido più.

E' vero che la psico non lo conosce, ma lo"conosce" attraverso me, cioè quello che io percepisco di lui e riporto a lei.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire il punto della psico. Mi sembra proprio sbagliato.
> 
> Cmq, se io avessi voluto a tutti i costi essere materna e accogliente -pure incazzata a morte, e non so se mi sarebbe venuto spontaneo, ma mettiamo che io me lo imponga
> 
> "ah sei stanco amore? In effetti anche io un pò... ma raccontami di quella questione lavorativa.. mmm, sì, capisco che la cosa ti abbia tenuto sveglio amore... senti, secondo me ci meritiamo qualcosa di bello... ti propongo cena fuori/cena speciale a casa/cinema/aperitivo in centro/varie ed eventuali. Io ho voglia di stare un pò con te  e poi ce ne andiamo a dormire presto e ci riposiamo. (non dimenticando la faccina, che si capisca che una proposta fatta per il desiderio di cose belle e non perchè sei lamentosa)


Vedi? Secondo me la psico intendeva proprio questo!
Ma a me non è passato neanche nell'anticamera del cervello!
Ti assumo come "consulente materna"!


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> quoto.ho l'impressione anch'io della contraddizione.vuoi sembrare accogliente perché l'ha consigliato la psico mentre in realta vorresti scuoterlo.sei confusa tu e confondi anche lui.


Esatto! Ma ho riportato qui la situazione proprio per la mia confusione e per avere consigli/schiaffi/suggerimenti/varie ed eventuali!


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma se devo essere materna e protettiva, così facendo lo aggredisco!
> Anch'io d'istinto avrei risposto come te.


Ma devi seguire il tuo istinto.Io te lo dissi anche qualche post fa.La psico dà dei consigli non degli ordini come tutti i medici ma non sta lei nella situazione e non conosce a lui.Se cerchi di fingerti materna mentre non ti senti affatto così lui rimarrà li con te ma insieme a lui rimarrà anche la rabbia tua e la frustrazione di non esserti mai spiegata


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Vedi? Secondo me la psico intendeva proprio questo!
> Ma a me non è passato neanche nell'anticamera del cervello!
> Ti assumo come "consulente materna"!



Io non ho problemi a dirti queste cose... anche se continuo a rimanere infinitamente perplessa sulla presunta utilità di forzarti in questa direzione... dopo una vita che ti esprimi in un'altra maniera...

Ma tu, tanto per sapere, cosa vorresti da lui ora? e a parte ora, come vorresti che fosse con te? E' mai stato con te come desidereresti che fosse?


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai che cosa risponderebbe se lo facessi?
> Io non ho bisogno una donna addolorata vicino.
> Una sera gli ho detto che stavo elaborando il mio lutto (leggi tradimento) e mi ha risposto che così facendo gli buttavo addosso negatività.



Ciao

veramente, non so come fai ... 

Perché intanto, la negatività è lui che te l'ha gettata ... 
Che ti spieghi come dovresti trasformarla in positività ... 
Come ha fatto lui? ... Con giri di giostra? ... 
La sua ricetta è questa ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu ci vuoi proprio stare con lui?


Non ho ancora preso una decisione definitiva.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma devi seguire il tuo istinto.Io te lo dissi anche qualche post fa.La psico dà dei consigli non degli ordini come tutti i medici ma non sta lei nella situazione e non conosce a lui.Se cerchi di fingerti materna mentre non ti senti affatto così lui rimarrà li con te ma insieme a lui rimarrà anche la rabbia tua e la frustrazione di non esserti mai spiegata


Lo so. Ma io alla psico riporto i fatti quotidiani e da lì parte.
Non è che devo stravolgere il mio carattere, devo solo addolcirmi un po'.
Lui in questo momento non VUOLE spiegarsi. NON parla del tradimento. Dice che è un problema mio.
E' per quello che la psico mi ha consigliato di fare ciò per cui ho aperto il post.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non ho problemi a dirti queste cose... anche se continuo a rimanere infinitamente perplessa sulla presunta utilità di forzarti in questa direzione... dopo una vita che ti esprimi in un'altra maniera...
> 
> Ma tu, tanto per sapere, cosa vorresti da lui ora? e a parte ora, come vorresti che fosse con te? E' mai stato con te come desidereresti che fosse?


Vorrei che mi facesse un po' di corte, che mi dicesse che vuole stare con me perchè mi ama, che mi facesse capire che è veramente finita.

A parte ora, vorrei che fosse come prima del tradimento. Purtroppo è cambiato in peggio. Quella ragazza gli ha succhiato tutte le energie. 

Sì, è stato con me come desideravo fosse.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> veramente, non so come fai ...
> 
> ...


Perchè fra un po' mi fanno santa!:carneval:

Secondo lui non dovrei pensare più al tradimento, e via! Devo superare, devo evolvere!


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so. Ma io alla psico riporto i fatti quotidiani e da lì parte.
> Non è che devo stravolgere il mio carattere, devo solo addolcirmi un po'.*
> Lui in questo momento non VUOLE spiegarsi. NON parla del tradimento. Dice che è un problema mio.*
> E' per quello che la psico mi ha consigliato di fare ciò per cui ho aperto il post.


Apollonia neanche il mio voleva parlare del tradimento (metto il mio per evitare di generalizzare) e quando mi vedeva addolorata diceva che gli trasmettevo negativita (penso cmq che sia una reazione comune).Quando mi calmai (e non rischiavo di prenderlo a pentolate) ripresi il discorso con l'occasione di una battuta scherzosa.Ridevamo e piano piano siamo arrivati a parlarne e a chiarire la storia del tradimento.Con calma.Gli spiegai che era il momento di parlarne sennò ero capace di rompergli le scatole per tutta la vita...:mrgreen:
Il tutto lo dissi calma e sorridente però. Forse è questo che intende la tua psico per "accogliente"?


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Apollonia neanche il mio voleva parlare del tradimento (metto il mio per evitare di generalizzare) e quando mi vedeva addolorata diceva che gli trasmettevo negativita (penso cmq che sia una reazione comune).


Uguale. Bene. Cioè male. Mal comune mezzo gaudio. Ok, fin qui ci sono.



Erato' ha detto:


> Quando mi calmai (e non rischiavo di prenderlo a pentolate) ripresi il discorso con l'occasione di una battuta scherzosa.Ridevamo e piano piano siamo arrivati a parlarne e a chiarire la storia del tradimento.Con calma.Gli spiegai che era il momento di parlarne sennò ero capace di rompergli le scatole per tutta la vita...:mrgreen:
> Il tutto lo dissi calma e sorridente però. Forse è questo che intende la tua psico per "accogliente"?


Penso di sì. Io sono abbastanza aggressiva, e lui in questo momento non ha bisogno di questo.

Dopo quanto tempo dal fattaccio successe ciò?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Uguale. Bene. Cioè male. Mal comune mezzo gaudio. Ok, fin qui ci sono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buoansera App...ma che tu sappia come era la frequentazione tra tuo marito e la tipa?? motel e arrivederci??o altro...tipo cene,serate etc etc......


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

@Apolllonia

Hai bisogno di essere rassicurata. E se c'è una cosa che un uomo fa davvero fatica a fare è dare rassicurazioni affettive. Lui è lì, non se n'è andato, nella sua testa "nonostante" tu non l'amassi più come lui esigeva di essere amato.
Dal suo punto di vista, lui sta facendo la cosa giusta e buona.

Tienine conto. Un conto che non è il tuo, ovviamente.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Apolllonia
> 
> Hai bisogno di essere rassicurata. E se c'è una cosa che un uomo fa davvero fatica a fare è dare rassicurazioni affettive. Lui è lì, non se n'è andato, nella sua testa "nonostante" tu non l'amassi più come lui esigeva di essere amato.
> Dal suo punto di vista, lui sta facendo la cosa giusta e buona.
> ...


Cara Fantastica, tu hai centrato il problema! Infatti lui crede di essere nel giusto, e forse lo è anche, ma sono io che ho bisogno di essere rassicurata. e' un po' la stessa cosa che mi ha detto la psico. Io ho bisogno di essere rassicurata, ma devo rassicurare lui.

P. S. Mi risolvi un piccolo problema di grammatica tre o quattro pagine indietro? Grazie!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buoansera App...ma che tu sappia come era la frequentazione tra tuo marito e la tipa?? motel e arrivederci??o altro...tipo cene,serate etc etc......


Va bene che mi piacciono i prodotti Apple, ma nessuno mi aveva chiamata ancora App!:rotfl:

Allora, che io sappia si sono incontrati sicuramente tre week-end, quindi cena, sco@@@a e pranzo. 
Poi due giorni sicuri singoli. Infinite mail, messaggi, wa, e telefonate fiume!
Mi è 'andata bene' che dista da noi circa 200 chilometri.


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Uguale. Bene. Cioè male. Mal comune mezzo gaudio. Ok, fin qui ci sono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


circa 5 mesi dopo, quando passò la rabbia iniziale e trovai un minimo di lucidità.quando gli dissi che avevo riconosciuto le mie colpe e che era ora di parlare come 2 adulti e non come 2 animali feriti se volevamo andare avanti come coppia e non ognuno per i fatti suoi in silenzio.meno si sentono aggrediti e più sono propensi al dialogo.mai puntare il dito.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, scusami.
> La frase è:"La vita mi ha costretta a imparare e di esempi pratici non ne ho avuto."
> Io leggo: la vita ha costretto me (femmina) a imparare....
> 
> ...


Sì, hai letto bene tu. Se non erro Quibb parla preferibilmente tedesco. Era il nostro admin, prima. 
Ora dovrebbe cambiare nome, perché anche in un altro post l'han preso per donna:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, hai letto bene tu. Se non erro Quibb parla preferibilmente tedesco. Era il nostro admin, prima.
> Ora dovrebbe cambiare nome, perché anche in un altro post l'han preso per donna:mrgreen:


Bè ha scritto che i maschi non gli dicono mai di no o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè ha scritto che i maschi non gli dicono mai di no o qualcosa del genere.


Anfatti...


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> circa 5 mesi dopo, quando passò la rabbia iniziale e trovai un minimo di lucidità.quando gli dissi che avevo riconosciuto le mie colpe e che era ora di parlare come 2 adulti e non come 2 animali feriti se volevamo andare avanti come coppia e non ognuno per i fatti suoi in silenzio.meno si sentono aggrediti e più sono propensi al dialogo.mai puntare il dito.


Grazie. Penso che noi non siamo ancora pronti per quel passo. O almeno la mia cicatrice non è ancora diventata rosa.
Si, mai puntare il dito.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, hai letto bene tu. Se non erro Quibb parla preferibilmente tedesco. Era il nostro admin, prima.
> Ora dovrebbe cambiare nome, perché anche in un altro post l'han preso per donna:mrgreen:


Grazie! 
Dai, cerhiamoGLI un nome!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Dai, cerhiamoGLI un nome!


Sentirei cosa propone JB, nello specifico:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sentirei cosa propone JB, nello specifico:mrgreen:


Geibeeeeeeeeeeeee, se ci sei batti un colpo!


----------



## Diletta (12 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so. Ma io alla psico riporto i fatti quotidiani e da lì parte.
> Non è che devo stravolgere il mio carattere, devo solo addolcirmi un po'.
> Lui in questo momento non VUOLE spiegarsi. NON parla del tradimento. Dice che è un problema mio.
> E' per quello che la psico mi ha consigliato di fare ciò per cui ho aperto il post.




Io facevo così:
tenevo la carota in una mano e il bastone nell'altra...
Vale a dire che tutte le volte che si dialogava perché volevo SAPERE il più possibile, mi mostravo calma, serena e comprensiva, anzi, accogliente, come dice la tua psico.     
E lui parlava e rispondeva a tutto quanto, mille domande da parte mia e relative mille risposte, interi pomeriggi passati così.
Mi forzavo a rimanere calma...e ce la facevo (quasi sempre) perché il desiderio di conoscere era così grande che andava oltre il dolore, che mi lancinava dentro, ma che riuscivo a non mostrare. 
Per non parlare della rabbia: ancora ora mi stupisco di come abbia fatto a non prenderlo a calci nel culo, ma il fine giustificava i mezzi.

Se mi fossi mostrata aggressiva non avrei cavato un ragno dal buco...sì, in questo senso bisogna trattarli come dei bimbi, con tatto e delicatezza (ma guarda che ci tocca fare! :incazzato.   

Al di fuori dei dialoghi sono scoppiate tante di quelle scenate da perdere il conto, e questo era lo sfogo della rabbia e dell'offesa.
Tante parolacce...e lui se l'è prese tutte.
Abbiamo vissuto una situazione paradossale e lo sapevamo entrambi che si viveva in un contesto irreale, direi da manicomio.
E' andata così...ma non me ne vergogno affatto perché so di essere stata così unicamente per colpa sua!
E lo sa anche lui.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non mi offendo assolutamente quando la risposta è propositiva e mi fa riflettere. Non ti preoccupare.
> 
> 
> Se devo essere materna è meglio lasciarlo fuori dai miei pensieri o no? Con un bambino che ha bisogno di protezione non si fa così?
> ...


No. Tu hai scambiato essere materna con viziare.
A un bambino non si dà ragione, si accoglie il suo disagio per portarlo a rendersi conto della realtà.
In ogni caso, secondo quella teoria, tu devi essere materna quando lui si pone bambino, proprio per quelle ragioni, non quando lui, da adulto, accoglie il tuo dolore e chiede come aiutarti.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non mi offendo assolutamente quando la risposta è propositiva e mi fa riflettere. Non ti preoccupare.
> 
> 
> Se devo essere materna è meglio lasciarlo fuori dai miei pensieri o no? Con un bambino che ha bisogno di protezione non si fa così?
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra il calo ormonale con il tradimento?!!! Ringrazi che non sei in un picco adolescenziali se no avrebbe fatto la fine di Mr Bobbit :carneval:.
In generale mi sembra del tutto assurdo che una donna dia materiale per farsi considerare dipendente dalle fasi ormonali quasi la rendessero momentaneamente incapace d'intendere e di volere, quando, non solo non è così, ma quando farlo può metterla in condizione d'inferiorità in una discussione. Se poi lo fa, come te, con uno che incapace d'intendere si è comportato davvero mi fa salire la carogna, senza scuse ormonali.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Aggiungo una mia riflessione personale.
Se ci sono ragioni contingenti e pratiche che rendono impossibile la sopravvivenza in caso di separazione, capisco che forzatamente si debba sforzarsi di essere comprensivi.
Se la sopravvivenza è garantita non riesco proprio a capire perché mai tutto il lavoro di comprensione se lo dovrebbe accollare il tradito, mostrandosi accogliente, reprimendo la rabbia e il dolore perché chi l'ha accoltellato non si sporchi col sangue.


----------



## Apollonia (12 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io facevo così:
> tenevo la carota in una mano e il bastone nell'altra...
> Vale a dire che tutte le volte che si dialogava perché volevo SAPERE il più possibile, mi mostravo calma, serena e comprensiva, anzi, accogliente, come dice la tua psico.
> E lui parlava e rispondeva a tutto quanto, mille domande da parte mia e relative mille risposte, interi pomeriggi passati così.
> ...


Vedi, è proprio questo l'atteggiamento che la psico vorrebbe che io tenessi. Però mio marito adesso si chiude a riccio, io mi incavolo e addio dialogo. Poi io sono st@@@@a, e punzecchio, e sono anche sarcastica quando mi incaccchio, e quindi...
Sì!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Diletta ha detto:


> Al di fuori dei dialoghi sono scoppiate tante di quelle scenate da perdere il conto, e questo era lo sfogo della rabbia e dell'offesa.
> Tante parolacce...e lui se l'è prese tutte.
> Abbiamo vissuto una situazione paradossale e lo sapevamo entrambi che si viveva in un contesto irreale, direi da manicomio.
> E' andata così...ma non me ne vergogno affatto perché so di essere stata così unicamente per colpa sua!
> E lo sa anche lui.


Allora tutti sanno tutto! E i vicini di casa? MI stupisco come i miei non abbiano chiamato il 113!


----------



## Apollonia (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tu hai scambiato essere materna con viziare.
> A un bambino non si dà ragione, si accoglie il suo disagio per portarlo a rendersi conto della realtà.


E si vede che non ho avuto figli! Si accoglie il suo disagio se non è nella fase: è tutta colpa degli altri, penso.




Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni caso, secondo quella teoria, tu devi essere materna quando lui si pone bambino, proprio per quelle ragioni, non quando lui, da adulto, accoglie il tuo dolore e chiede come aiutarti.


E in che modo lui ha accolto il mio dolore se non si rende conto (o non vuole ammettere, prima di tutto a se stesso) che mi ha ferita?


----------



## Apollonia (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il calo ormonale con il tradimento?!!! Ringrazi che non sei in un picco adolescenziali se no avrebbe fatto la fine di Mr Bobbit :carneval:.
> In generale mi sembra del tutto assurdo che una donna dia materiale per farsi considerare dipendente dalle fasi ormonali quasi la rendessero momentaneamente incapace d'intendere e di volere, quando, non solo non è così, ma quando farlo può metterla in condizione d'inferiorità in una discussione. Se poi lo fa, come te, con uno che incapace d'intendere si è comportato davvero mi fa salire la carogna, senza scuse ormonali.


Niente c'entra.
Era per giustificare la mia tristezza.


----------



## Apollonia (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo una mia riflessione personale.
> Se ci sono ragioni contingenti e pratiche che rendono impossibile la sopravvivenza in caso di separazione, capisco che forzatamente si debba sforzarsi di essere comprensivi.
> Se la sopravvivenza è garantita non riesco proprio a capire perché mai tutto il lavoro di comprensione se lo dovrebbe accollare il tradito, mostrandosi accogliente, reprimendo la rabbia e il dolore perché chi l'ha accoltellato non si sporchi col sangue.


Io con la psico sto lavorando soprattutto su me stessa. Io faccio il mio lavoro. 
La rabbia ed il dolore li ho già espressi. Adesso sono nella fase di comprensione (che non è facile, eh!), ma cerco di vedere le cose che sono successe da un'altra angolazione. L'angolo è di qualche grado, mica un angolo retto!

Io non ho ancora deciso se mi separerò o no, ma nel caso mi separassi, non voglio avere rimorsi o rimpianti di non avere fatto il possibile per salvare un matrimonio.

In questo caso concordo con Danny quando, nel post di disperso risponde a Spider dicendo che per uno "sbaglio" di sua moglie in 20 anni di conoscenza non la si può chiamare "troia".


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E si vede che non ho avuto figli! Si accoglie il suo disagio se non è nella fase: è tutta colpa degli altri, penso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Apollonia ha detto:


> Niente c'entra.
> Era per giustificare la mia tristezza.


La tua tristezza è più che giustificata.
E lui sa benissimo che lo è.
Non ce la fa ad ammetterlo se accusato di averti voluto far del male, anche perché così non è, lui ha voluto solo far del bene a sé.
Ma deve sapere che tu stai male per quello e non perché è una questione di ormoni.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io con la psico sto lavorando soprattutto su me stessa. Io faccio il mio lavoro.
> La rabbia ed il dolore li ho già espressi. Adesso sono nella fase di comprensione (che non è facile, eh!), ma cerco di vedere le cose che sono successe da un'altra angolazione. L'angolo è di qualche grado, mica un angolo retto!
> 
> Io non ho ancora deciso se mi separerò o no, ma nel caso mi separassi, non voglio avere rimorsi o rimpianti di non avere fatto il possibile per salvare un matrimonio.
> ...


Tu non devi avere rimorsi ma neppure lui!


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua tristezza è più che giustificata.
> E lui sa benissimo che lo è.
> Non ce la fa ad ammetterlo se accusato di averti voluto far del male, anche perché così non è, lui ha voluto solo far del bene a sé.
> Ma deve sapere che tu stai male per quello e non perché è una questione di ormoni.


Eh, lo so che sto male per quello che è successo, ma ti assicuro che anche gli ormoni fanno la loro parte, ogni tanto piango improvvisamente come quando avevo quindici anni!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tu non devi avere rimorsi* ma neppure lui!


Appunto, ed è per questo che ci sto lavorando sopra! 
Lui? Se li avrà saranno problemi suoi. In questo momento sa benissimo che se si volesse far aiutare (da me, da uno psicologo, da un amico) potrebbe farlo, ma è come un drogato che sa che ci sono le comunità ma non ci entra.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, lo so che sto male per quello che è successo, ma ti assicuro che anche gli ormoni fanno la loro parte, ogni tanto piango improvvisamente come quando avevo quindici anni!!!!


Immagina di essere in un'altra situazione. Col cavolo che piangeresti!!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Appunto, ed è per questo che ci sto lavorando sopra!
> Lui? Se li avrà saranno problemi suoi. In questo momento sa benissimo che se si volesse far aiutare (da me, da uno psicologo, da un amico) potrebbe farlo, ma è come un drogato che sa che ci sono le comunità ma non ci entra.


A me sembra che tu stia proteggendo LUI dal dolore.


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina di essere in un'altra situazione. Col cavolo che piangeresti!!


Dipende dalla situazione. Si può anche piangere per la felicità!


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu stia proteggendo LUI dal dolore.


 Volontariamente no, ma lui adesso non riesce a far venir fuori il dolore.
Non so neanche se ne prova un po', convinto com'è di aver fatto la cosa giusta.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Volontariamente no, ma lui adesso non riesce a far venir fuori il dolore.
> Non so neanche se ne prova un po', convinto com'è di aver fatto la cosa giusta.


Non ti commenterò per un po'. Mi sale la carogna.


----------



## Apollonia (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti commenterò per un po'. Mi sale la carogna.


Per me o per lui?
Mi dispiace, apprezzo molto i tuo commenti; sono molto 'psicologici' e mi fanno riflettere.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Volontariamente no, ma lui adesso non riesce a far venir fuori il dolore.
> Non so neanche se ne prova un po', convinto com'è di aver fatto la cosa giusta.


Ma quello che pensa lui, secondo me, è che alcuni comportamenti tuoi lo hanno portato a tradirti.Detto facile facile lui ti colpevolizza.È proprio questo che dovete chiarire.Che qualsiasi comportamento tu possa aver avuto prima non giustifica cmq il tradimento e che la colpevole principale non sei tu.Inoltre se una donna è aggressiva nel contesto di un rapporto qualche motivo ci deve pur essere.Tutte sappiamo essere dolci se dolcezza e affetto è quello che riceviamo.Quindi qualcosa avrà sbagliato anche lui nel vostro rapporto se tu eri aggressiva.Queste son le questioni importanti da chiarire per partire daccapo. Non so se lui ha dolore dentro può darsi, ma sicuramente non sarà forte come il tuo.Per aprirsi deve capire la sofferenza che tu hai dentro e gliela devi far capire tu senza paura di perderlo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Per me o per lui?
> Mi dispiace, apprezzo molto i tuo commenti; sono molto 'psicologici' e mi fanno riflettere.


Per lui e per te che lo capisci pure!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma quello che pensa lui, secondo me, è che alcuni comportamenti tuoi lo hanno portato a tradirti.Detto facile facile lui ti colpevolizza.È proprio questo che dovete chiarire.Che qualsiasi comportamento tu possa aver avuto prima non giustifica cmq il tradimento e che la colpevole principale non sei tu.Inoltre se una donna è aggressiva nel contesto di un rapporto qualche motivo ci deve pur essere.Tutte sappiamo essere dolci se dolcezza e affetto è quello che riceviamo.Quindi qualcosa avrà sbagliato anche lui nel vostro rapporto se tu eri aggressiva.Queste son le questioni importanti da chiarire per partire daccapo. Non so se lui ha dolore dentro può darsi, ma sicuramente non sarà forte come il tuo.Per aprirsi deve capire la sofferenza che tu hai dentro e gliela devi far capire tu senza paura di perderlo.


Nel linguaggio del forum la mostrizza.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma quello che pensa lui, secondo me, è che *alcuni comportamenti tuoi lo hanno portato a tradirti.*
> Detto facile facile lui ti colpevolizza.È proprio questo che dovete chiarire.Che qualsiasi comportamento tu possa aver avuto prima non giustifica cmq il tradimento e che la colpevole principale non sei tu.Inoltre se una donna è aggressiva nel contesto di un rapporto qualche motivo ci deve pur essere.Tutte sappiamo essere dolci se dolcezza e affetto è quello che riceviamo. *Quindi qualcosa avrà sbagliato anche lui nel vostro rapporto* se tu eri aggressiva.Queste son le questioni importanti da chiarire per partire daccapo. Non so se lui ha dolore dentro può darsi, ma sicuramente non sarà forte come il tuo. Per aprirsi *deve capire la sofferenza che tu hai dentro e gliela devi far capire tu senza paura di perderlo.*


*Primo neretto:* purtroppo non posso, su di un forum "quasi pubblico",  esplicitare meglio ciò che è successo nei due anni precedenti il tradimento, ma posso dire che abbiamo vissuto come separati in casa. E la responsabilità principale di tale situazione è mia. Ci siamo separati fisicamente, emotivamente e spiritualmente, anche se vivevamo nella stessa casa.

*Secondo neretto:* sicuramente sì, ma adesso non riesce a parlarne, e io non voglio forzare la mano. E' un momento delicatissimo del nostro rapporto. Magari fra quindici giorni, un mese cambierà, ma ADESSO è bene che io faccia come mi ha consigliato la psicologa e  anche la mia "giuda spirituale", che è il mio carissimo amico che mi ha aiutata in questa vicenda. 
Riuscire a farlo è un altro paio di maniche.  Però devo dirti che l'intervento di Nausicaa mi ha aiutata parecchio. Lungi da me essere come si descrive lei, ma piccolissimi passettini li sto facendo.

*Terzo neretto: *la mia sofferenza si sta pian piano attenuando un po'. Adesso è il momento per me della comprensione sua, ma soprattutto mia. Infatti la psico dice che devo concentrarmi  su di me, non su di lui, per creare di migliorare  e perdonarmi (non per il tradimento, per altre cose legate alla mia famiglia), cercare di aiutare il bambino ferito che ho dentro. Io sono molto intransigente  con me stessa, molto meno con gli altri. E questo mi ha portata a non perdonare e comprendere certe cose che sono successe nel passato.
Ma non ti preoccupare che quando sarà il momento, tornerò ad essere tigre dentro!


----------



## Apollonia (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel linguaggio del forum la mostrizza.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io sono molto intransigente  con me stessa, molto meno con gli altri. E questo mi ha portata a non perdonare e comprendere certe cose che sono successe nel passato.


Credo che su queste basi si potrebbe fondare un club, qui dentro. Curiosamente trasversale, nel senso che ospiterebbe e metterebbe sullo stesso piano "vittime" e "carnefici".


----------



## Apollonia (14 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo che su queste basi si potrebbe fondare un club, qui dentro. Curiosamente trasversale, nel senso che ospiterebbe e metterebbe sullo stesso piano "vittime" e "carnefici".


Hai perfettamente ragione. E non c'entra essere traditori o traditi. E' un "modo" di pensare, di porsi a se stessi, che non fa bene a nessuno.
Sto imparando, grazie alla psicoterapia, che esistono millemila sfaccettature dell'animo umano, e che io, con questo fare intransigente, non ho mai liberato. Non ho permesso che fosse così.
E imparare, alla mia età, è tutt'altro che facile. Ma ci riuscirò. Ieri la mia 'guida spirituale' mi ha detto che sta uscendo la mia anima, che sta venendo fuori una bella persona, che io per tanti anni ho tenuto repressa.


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *Primo neretto:* purtroppo non posso, su di un forum "quasi pubblico",  esplicitare meglio ciò che è successo nei due anni precedenti il tradimento, ma posso dire che abbiamo vissuto come separati in casa. *E la responsabilità principale di tale situazione è mia.* Ci siamo separati fisicamente, emotivamente e spiritualmente, anche se vivevamo nella stessa casa.



Ecco: ora che hai ammesso questo sei pronta per la ricostruzione, anzi, direi per la rinascita del vostro matrimonio


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco: ora che hai ammesso questo sei pronta per la ricostruzione, anzi, direi per la rinascita del vostro matrimonio



Questo lo aveva scritto già, in effetti essere cooresponsabili di un tradimento subito iauta molto di più a ricominciare.

Effettivamente dopo due anni (ma anche molto molto meno) che non fai sesso con tuo marito/moglie se non ci sono cause fisiche rende quasi sicuro un tradimento, oggi poi con la facilità che c'è di pescaggio....la cosa logica sarebbe stato discuterne, ma capisco che dopo tanti anni a volte non ci si rende nemmeno conto di allontarsi giorno per giorno per vari motivi.

Per me ce la faranno. Le premesse ci sono tutte se lui si disincanta.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ma... Perchè?
immagino che tu per prima dovrai ancora fare chiarezza dentro di te, e non è che mi aspetto davvero
che tu risponda A ME... Ma davveró un grosso perchè mi nasce... Due anni di allontanamento emotivo? Dimcui dici di essere responsabile? Perchè? Davvero? Non lo dici per essere conciliante con lui?  Come hai lasciato che accadesse? E lui non diceva nulla?

scusa, è che il mio ex mi ha trattato come uno straccio buono solo per le pulizie di casa... E non mi ha mai detto il perchè... Perchè non rispondeva alle mie domande, alle mie suppliche, alle mie disperate proteste... Finchè non ha regnato solo un silenzio rabbioso che non vedeva l'ora di esplodere. Non ha mai detto un perchè... E mi sono data le mie risposte, ma sono le mie, le mie interpretazioni, le mie teorie, le mie idee, non le sue. 

E allora lo chiedo a te... Come quando i traditi chiedono ai traditori qui dentro "perchè" quando non hanno risposte dai loro, di traditori... Perchè?

E lo so che col mio ex era un caso a sè... Non avremmo dovuto sposarci, non avevamo in realtà motivo neppure per stare assieme... Ma i perchè mi sono rimasti dentro, quelli sí, le mie personali cicatrici che pulsano ancora quando arriva il cattivo tempo.

e questa è la prima volta che chiedo a qualcuno... Perchè?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Apollonia ma... Perchè?
> immagino che tu per prima dovrai ancora fare chiarezza dentro di te, e non è che mi aspetto davvero
> che tu risponda A ME... Ma davveró un grosso perchè mi nasce... Due anni di allontanamento emotivo? Dimcui dici di essere responsabile? Perchè? Davvero? Non lo dici per essere conciliante con lui?  Come hai lasciato che accadesse? E lui non diceva nulla?
> 
> ...


Non importa se non capisci. Non è importante capire. Si può accettare o non accettare, questo sì. Ci sono cose che non si possono capire anche se sono le stesse cose che provi tu. Anche se usiamo le stesse parole per esprimerle. Le vite non coincidono mai: si incontrano, si scontrano, si ignorano ma non coincidono mai. Non capire, non capirsi è il destino che ci è capitato. ‘Non capisco perché fai così’. ‘Non ho capito perché lo hai fatto’. Non importa. Stai qui. Accetta o non accetta. Se accetti, stai qui. A volte si rannicchiano le nostre vite in altre vite come per nascondersi o semplicemente riposare. A volte si fanno cose solo per fare qualcosa, mossi da niente se non perché si sente arrivare lo schianto. Come si fa a spiegare la sensazione animalesca dello schianto imminente che ti porta a fare qualsiasi cosa pur di non stare fermo lì? Non importa capire. Non è importante. A volte si feriscono persone mentre si fugge, si spintona qualcuno, si inciampa, si fa cadere qualcuno che non ha colpa. E’ sbagliato, lo so. Non è un tentativo di negare le responsabilità. E’ che quando si scappa con il cuore in gola non si vede niente e nessuno se non il fuggire non importa dove, non importa come. Si sa il cosa, non sappiamo il come non importa il perché. Quando finalmente troviamo un posto dove sostare con il fiato corto, sudati, sporchi, terrorizzati, ci plachiamo un po’, per un momento, e chi hai ferito, chi hai fatto cadere, le persone e le cose su cui sei inciampato fuggendo ti passano davanti agli occhi, come in un album sfogliato lentamente. E ti senti in colpa, vorresti spiegare, vorresti ripercorrere la strada in senso contrario e dire non sai cosa, farti perdonare forse, aggiustare i cespugli, accomodare i giocattoli. Ma è inutile. Perché non si può capire, l’altro può solo accettare e ha tutto il diritto di non accettare, lo sai e devi accettarlo a tua volta, senza capirlo. E’ l’incomprensione. La grande incomprensione che può essere sconfitta solo dal corpo, dall’esserci, dallo stare lì, dallo stare qui, nonostante tutto. Non c’è niente che manca più a un uomo delle carezze tra i capelli. Di una mano fredda che si trasforma in sudore. Fuggire significa creare distanze che il ritorno non è in grado di colmare. Non fuggire significherebbe non avere paura dello schianto. Non è facile e forse non è possibile. Al ritorno quindi, non troveremo ad accoglierci chi vuol capire ma solo chi vuole esserci perché ci sei tu. Se non torniamo invece ci sistemiamo in un nuovo villaggio dove riprenderemo a tendere l’orecchio in attesa di una nuova fuga. E’ la vita? Una delle vite possibili? Non so.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco: ora che hai ammesso questo sei pronta per la ricostruzione, anzi, direi per la rinascita del vostro matrimonio


Io la responsabilità l'ho sempre ammessa, almeno il mio 50%. Scoperta del tradimento lunedì sera, martedì telefonato alla psico (mi deve aver sentito un "pochino" scossa) e appuntamento da lei sabato pomeriggio. 
Il mio grande sbaglio, però, è stato non esserci andata prima, molto prima, dalla psico.
Bella la parola rinascita!:smile:


----------



## Apollonia (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo lo aveva scritto già, in effetti essere cooresponsabili di un tradimento subito iauta molto di più a ricominciare.
> 
> Effettivamente dopo due anni (ma anche molto molto meno) che non fai sesso con tuo marito/moglie se non ci sono cause fisiche rende quasi sicuro un tradimento, oggi poi con la facilità che c'è di pescaggio....la cosa logica sarebbe stato discuterne, ma capisco che dopo tanti anni a volte *non ci si rende nemmeno conto di allontarsi giorno per giorno per vari motivi.*
> 
> Per me ce la faranno. Le premesse ci sono tutte se lui si disincanta.


Vero, vero, vero che più vero non si può!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Apollonia ma... Perchè?
> immagino che tu per prima dovrai ancora fare chiarezza dentro di te, e non è che mi aspetto davvero
> che tu risponda A ME... Ma davveró un grosso perchè mi nasce... Due anni di allontanamento emotivo? Dimcui dici di essere responsabile? Perchè? Davvero? Non lo dici per essere conciliante con lui?  Come hai lasciato che accadesse? E lui non diceva nulla?


Nausicaa cara, mi credi se ti dico che non lo so? Almeno a livello razionale? Sono sei mesi che dalla psico sto lavorando su questo, ed è stata la prima cosa che mi ha chiesto quando sono andata da lei, e anche lei non se ne capacita.
Non lo dico per essere conciliante con lui, te lo assicuro. Lui ha cercato in tutti modi di svegliarmi. Sai quante volte mi ha invitata fuori a cena? Sai quante volte mi ha chiesto di andare a prendere l'aperitivo con lui? Sai quante volte mi ha chiesto di fare l'amore? Io gli ho detto infiniti NO. Ma il bello è che pensavo SI' e mi usciva dalla bocca NO. Pensa che l'estate scorsa gli ho detto NO persino alle ferie in montagna, che io adoro. Non so cosa mi sia successo. 
Ho incominciato a sviscerare il problema, partendo da una situazione lavorativa pesante che mi era successa. Ho chiesto aiuto morale a lui, lui non gli ha dato importanza. Non so se, a livello inconscio, io mi sia arrabbiata, o se per una certa situazione (che non sto a descrivere sul forum, ma che non riguarda donne) io sia stata gelosa, fatto sta che piano piano c'è stato questo allontanamento, questo rifiuto mio di condividere con lui, finchè mi ha chiesto di collaborare ad un suo progetto, io gli ho detto l'ennesimo no e lui mi ha detto che lo avrebbe chiesto a lei (che fino ad allora era un'amica). Ok, ho risposto, fai pure. E da lì...
Ho letto in un libro che i no che si dicono, non sono tanto rivolti alla persona, quanto alla situazione che quella persona rappresenta. Penso che per me sia stato così. Ma ancora oggi non  so cosa mi sia successo. Penso che sia una questione di buttar giù i muri (mi sembra di averne parlato con Quibb). Ho una forza tremenda nel sorreggerli. Quando la psico trova uno spiraglio, cerca di passare da lì, so che tende la mano, so che lo fa per me, ma io metto subito cemento e tappo la falla. 



Nausicaa ha detto:


> scusa, è che il mio ex mi ha trattato come uno straccio buono solo per le pulizie di casa... E non mi ha mai detto il perchè... Perchè non rispondeva alle mie domande, alle mie suppliche, alle mie disperate proteste... Finchè non ha regnato solo un silenzio rabbioso che non vedeva l'ora di esplodere. Non ha mai detto un perchè... E mi sono data le mie risposte, ma sono le mie, le mie interpretazioni, le mie teorie, le mie idee, non le sue.
> E allora lo chiedo a te... Come quando i traditi chiedono ai traditori qui dentro "perchè" quando non hanno risposte dai loro, di traditori... Perchè?


Non scusarti. Mio marito pensava che avessi qualcuno, e dal suo punto di vista era più che plausibile. Questa è stata la sua interpretazione. 
Dalla psico, però, è venuta fuori anche una cattiva comunicazione tra di noi. Infatti sto facendo lezioni di "buona comunicazione". Ma questo risale alla mia famiglia di origine. E forse anche al mio carattere. Sai cosa mi ha detto la psico analizzando il mio vissuto personale? "Signora, non mi sarei stupita affatto se lei avesse un passato da alcolista o da drogata. Anzi mi stupisco come abbia fatto a non cadere in una di queste situazioni." 
Pensa che sono completamente astemia e non ho mai fumato uno spinello in vita mia, tanto meno droghe pesanti!
Io facevo molta fatica a parlare. Stavo male, ma non riuscivo a parlare. Nella mia testa si formavano i sì, sì che voglio uscire a cena, sì che voglio far l'amore con te, sì che voglio coccolarti, ma alla fine... no, no, no.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> E lo so che col mio ex era un caso a sè... Non avremmo dovuto sposarci, non avevamo in realtà motivo neppure per stare assieme... Ma i perchè mi sono rimasti dentro, quelli sí, le mie personali cicatrici che pulsano ancora quando arriva il cattivo tempo.
> 
> e questa è la prima volta che chiedo a qualcuno... Perchè?


Ognuno ha i propri  perchè. Ma spesso non li sa nemmeno l'interessato. Spero che i miei, con la psicoterapia vengano fuori. Perchè è terribile pensare che si buttano via così degli anni della vita. Vicino a perosne che ti hanno voluto bene.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non importa se non capisci. Non è importante capire. Si può accettare o non accettare, questo sì. Ci sono cose che non si possono capire anche se sono le stesse cose che provi tu. Anche se usiamo le stesse parole per esprimerle. Le vite non coincidono mai: si incontrano, si scontrano, si ignorano ma non coincidono mai. Non capire, non capirsi è il destino che ci è capitato. ‘Non capisco perché fai così’. ‘Non ho capito perché lo hai fatto’. Non importa. Stai qui. Accetta o non accetta. Se accetti, stai qui. A volte si rannicchiano le nostre vite in altre vite come per nascondersi o semplicemente riposare. A volte si fanno cose solo per fare qualcosa, mossi da niente se non perché si sente arrivare lo schianto. Come si fa a spiegare la sensazione animalesca dello schianto imminente che ti porta a fare qualsiasi cosa pur di non stare fermo lì? Non importa capire. Non è importante. A volte si feriscono persone mentre si fugge, si spintona qualcuno, si inciampa, si fa cadere qualcuno che non ha colpa. E’ sbagliato, lo so. Non è un tentativo di negare le responsabilità. E’ che quando si scappa con il cuore in gola non si vede niente e nessuno se non il fuggire non importa dove, non importa come. Si sa il cosa, non sappiamo il come non importa il perché. Quando finalmente troviamo un posto dove sostare con il fiato corto, sudati, sporchi, terrorizzati, ci plachiamo un po’, per un momento, e chi hai ferito, chi hai fatto cadere, le persone e le cose su cui sei inciampato fuggendo ti passano davanti agli occhi, come in un album sfogliato lentamente. E ti senti in colpa, vorresti spiegare, vorresti ripercorrere la strada in senso contrario e dire non sai cosa, farti perdonare forse, aggiustare i cespugli, accomodare i giocattoli. Ma è inutile. Perché non si può capire, l’altro può solo accettare e ha tutto il diritto di non accettare, lo sai e devi accettarlo a tua volta, senza capirlo. E’ l’incomprensione. La grande incomprensione che può essere sconfitta solo dal corpo, dall’esserci, dallo stare lì, dallo stare qui, nonostante tutto. Non c’è niente che manca più a un uomo delle carezze tra i capelli. Di una mano fredda che si trasforma in sudore. Fuggire significa creare distanze che il ritorno non è in grado di colmare. Non fuggire significherebbe non avere paura dello schianto. Non è facile e forse non è possibile. Al ritorno quindi, non troveremo ad accoglierci chi vuol capire ma solo chi vuole esserci perché ci sei tu. Se non torniamo invece ci sistemiamo in un nuovo villaggio dove riprenderemo a tendere l’orecchio in attesa di una nuova fuga. E’ la vita? Una delle vite possibili? Non so.


Conte, è farina del tuo sacco? Se sì, complimenti perchè hai dato una interpretazione personale che io condivido. E' la fase in cui mi trovo adesso io, rispetto al tradimento: il comprendere.
Se non è farina tua, va bene lo stesso, perchè hai pensato di postare lo scritto.
Però ti prego, non essere troppo serio e torna a fare il ca@@@ne!:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Conte, è farina del tuo sacco? Se sì, complimenti perchè hai dato una interpretazione personale che io condivido. E' la fase in cui mi trovo adesso io, rispetto al tradimento: il comprendere.
> Se non è farina tua, va bene lo stesso, perchè hai pensato di postare lo scritto.
> Però ti prego, non essere troppo serio e torna a fare il ca@@@ne!:rotfl:




...forse non lo conosci ancora come si deve (bisogna averlo letto da anni e non basta ancora...) ma ti dico che dalle sue dita escono spesso e volentieri delle perle di saggezza!
Uno dei suoi scritti a suo tempo illuminò così tanto la mia mente e non esagero se dico che ha contribuito a "salvarci"!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Nausicaa cara, mi credi se ti dico che non lo so? Almeno a livello razionale? Sono sei mesi che dalla psico sto lavorando su questo, ed è stata la prima cosa che mi ha chiesto quando sono andata da lei, e anche lei non se ne capacita.
> Non lo dico per essere conciliante con lui, te lo assicuro. Lui ha cercato in tutti modi di svegliarmi. Sai quante volte mi ha invitata fuori a cena? Sai quante volte mi ha chiesto di andare a prendere l'aperitivo con lui? Sai quante volte mi ha chiesto di fare l'amore? Io gli ho detto infiniti NO. Ma il bello è che pensavo SI' e mi usciva dalla bocca NO. Pensa che l'estate scorsa gli ho detto NO persino alle ferie in montagna, che io adoro. Non so cosa mi sia successo.
> Ho incominciato a sviscerare il problema, partendo da una situazione lavorativa pesante che mi era successa. Ho chiesto aiuto morale a lui, lui non gli ha dato importanza. Non so se, a livello inconscio, io mi sia arrabbiata, o se per una certa situazione (che non sto a descrivere sul forum, ma che non riguarda donne) io sia stata gelosa, fatto sta che piano piano c'è stato questo allontanamento, questo rifiuto mio di condividere con lui, finchè mi ha chiesto di collaborare ad un suo progetto, io gli ho detto l'ennesimo no e lui mi ha detto che lo avrebbe chiesto a lei (che fino ad allora era un'amica). Ok, ho risposto, fai pure. E da lì...
> Ho letto in un libro che i no che si dicono, non sono tanto rivolti alla persona, quanto alla situazione che quella persona rappresenta. Penso che per me sia stato così. Ma ancora oggi non  so cosa mi sia successo. Penso che sia una questione di buttar giù i muri (mi sembra di averne parlato con Quibb). Ho una forza tremenda nel sorreggerli. Quando la psico trova uno spiraglio, cerca di passare da lì, so che tende la mano, so che lo fa per me, ma io metto subito cemento e tappo la falla.
> ...


Ti ringrazio Apollonia... Ti ringrazio perchè ci hai provato... Ma mi sa che i miei perchè me li rimetto in sgabuzzino fino alla prossima pioggia 

cmq io voto per il fatto che eri arrabbiata e glielo mostravi cosí.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...forse non lo conosci ancora come si deve (bisogna averlo letto da anni e non basta ancora...) ma ti dico che dalle sue dita escono spesso e volentieri delle perle di saggezza!
> Uno dei suoi scritti a suo tempo illuminò così tanto la mia mente e non esagero se dico che ha contribuito a "salvarci"!


No, infatti lo conosco da poco, ma mi sembra una persona spiritosa che non se la prende! 

Mi fa piacere che uno dei suoi scritti ti abbia aiutato. Ciò che ha scritto qui ha aiutato me, in questo momento.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Apollonia... Ti ringrazio perchè ci hai provato... Ma mi sa che i miei perchè me li rimetto in sgabuzzino fino alla prossima pioggia
> 
> cmq io voto per il fatto che eri arrabbiata e glielo mostravi cosí.


Grazie a te!
Non so se ero arrabbiata. 
Io ho sempre sostenuto di non essere una donna gelosa, eppure penso che lo sia stata di lui perchè si stava verificando una situazione, non legata alla tipa, che in qualche modo mi ha disturbata.
Spero di scoprirlo con la psico. Nel caso poserò il resoconto.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Conte, è farina del tuo sacco? Se sì, complimenti perchè hai dato una interpretazione personale che io condivido. E' la fase in cui mi trovo adesso io, rispetto al tradimento: il comprendere.
> Se non è farina tua, va bene lo stesso, perchè hai pensato di postare lo scritto.
> Però ti prego, non essere troppo serio e torna a fare il ca@@@ne!:rotfl:


Il mio sacco è un colossale bazar...
una sorta di antico mercato persiano...
Sai che oggi mi hanno fregato la borsa degli spartiti in chiesa?
Altro che tradimento...
Il dolore è immenso...perchè ok posso ricomprare i libri, chi se ne frega...
Ma le mie carte erano piene dei miei segni no? Di agocica, diteggiatura, colorito espressione...

E la cosa che più mi addolora è la perdita di una busta dove dentro tenevo foto di mia moglie, scattate una all'anno da quando eravamo fidanzati...

Nell'ordine ho perso
Il primo volume delle opere di Sweelinck edizioni peters
Il terzo volume dei pezzi di fantasia di Louis VIerne
Le variazioni op 20 di Dupreè
Il primo volume delle opere di Krebs...

E due fascicoli di fotocopie rimpicciolite dei grandi bach...

Ma che colossale disgrazia...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, infatti lo conosco da poco, ma mi sembra una persona spiritosa che non se la prende!
> 
> Mi fa piacere che uno dei suoi scritti ti abbia aiutato. Ciò che ha scritto qui ha aiutato me, in questo momento.


Sai sono davvero poche le cose che mi fanno incazzare sul serio
Ma sono sempre stato molto attento a non rivelarle a nessuno no?

Ecco perchè non me la prendo...

L'importante è lasciar correre...scansarsi...evitare...fare spallucce...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Apollonia (16 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio sacco è un colossale bazar...
> una sorta di antico mercato persiano...
> Sai che oggi mi hanno fregato la borsa degli spartiti in chiesa?
> Altro che tradimento...
> ...


Ti credo e ti capisco! Non è il valore in sè delle cose, ma i nostri ricordi. Le ditate, l'odore, appunti, ricordi...
Cosa se ne faranno di una borsa con degli spartiti, poi, mi piacerebbe saperlo.
 Magari la ritrovi... te lo auguro di cuore.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai sono davvero poche le cose che mi fanno incazzare sul serio
> Ma sono sempre stato molto attento a non rivelarle a nessuno no?
> 
> Ecco perchè non me la prendo...
> ...


Infatti! Non reggo nella vita, ma anche e soprattutto sui forum, le persone che per un nonnulla se la prendono, e incominciano a battibeccare per cavolate varie!
Mai rivelare, mai!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti credo e ti capisco! Non è il valore in sè delle cose, ma i nostri ricordi. Le ditate, l'odore, appunti, ricordi...
> Cosa se ne faranno di una borsa con degli spartiti, poi, mi piacerebbe saperlo.
> Magari la ritrovi... te lo auguro di cuore.


Hanno chiamato stamattina
ieri è venuto un coro assieme ad un pellegrinaggio di 300 motociclisti insieme a quel prete biker...

Raccogliendo le loro cose hanno trafugato pure la borsa...ora sono qui che gli attendo...

Comunque questo prete è famoso nel mondo dei bikers...



http://mattinopadova.gelocal.it/cro...riva-don-luca-il-prete-motociclista-1.5855582


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Infatti! Non reggo nella vita, ma anche e soprattutto sui forum, le persone che per un nonnulla se la prendono, e incominciano a battibeccare per cavolate varie!
> Mai rivelare, mai!


Ti racconto una cosa
Stamattina ho incontrato una signora che viene sempre al santuario
e mi ha detto che ieri sembravo proprio un' anima in pena

Allora le ho raccontato la storia che nella borsa tengo una busta con le foto del volto di mia moglie, anno per anno,

Lei è rimasta stupefatta...

Al che le dico, questo è uno dei miei bricioli di romanticismo
Batte un cuore dentro questo cafone...

Ma signora, io sono così scorbutico e scostante perchè in realtà sono un ipersensibile e quindi mi devo proteggere...

E la signora ha fatto la lacrimuccia....

non sopporto ste cose...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti se chiedi a lunaiena
nei primi sei mesi il mio astro brilla
e ti faccio sognare come non mai...

Poi inesorabilmente diventerò il tuo incubo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Lei mi disse
dai conte io sono diversa dalle altre con me puoi essere te stesso
calare la maschera

e io alei

ok dopo però sono solo cassi tuoi....

E infatti......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti racconto una cosa
> Stamattina ho incontrato una signora che viene sempre al santuario
> e mi ha detto che ieri sembravo proprio un' anima in pena
> 
> ...



e infatti che???
:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma io rido...
sau cos'è:
"ami "me ma hai sposato n'altra ...
e direi 
iuppi.......:rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (16 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hanno chiamato stamattina
> ieri è venuto un coro assieme ad un pellegrinaggio di 300 motociclisti insieme a quel prete biker...
> 
> Raccogliendo le loro cose hanno trafugato pure la borsa...ora sono qui che gli attendo...
> ...


Sono felicissima per te!!!!!!:up:
Appena ricevi l borsa con tutto il suo contenuto, per favore fammelo sapere.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti racconto una cosa
> Stamattina ho incontrato una signora che viene sempre al santuario
> e mi ha detto che ieri sembravo proprio un' anima in pena
> 
> ...


Sempre meglio un incubo ca@@@ne che un incubo trituramaroni!  :rotfl:

P.S: comunque è vero che gli ipersensibili si devono proteggere...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e infatti che???
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma io rido...
> sau cos'è:
> ...


[video=youtube;SEEszK5ZDXk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEEszK5ZDXk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sono felicissima per te!!!!!!:up:
> Appena ricevi l borsa con tutto il suo contenuto, per favore fammelo sapere.


E' arrivata oggi alle 14,30 e c'è tutto...ma proprio tutto...
perfino due pagine di catalogo lingerie hot intima
che avevo tenuto come proposta per la divisa delle coriste no?


----------



## Apollonia (17 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' arrivata oggi alle 14,30 e c'è tutto...ma proprio tutto...
> perfino due pagine di catalogo lingerie hot intima
> che avevo tenuto come proposta per la divisa delle coriste no?


Oh, tutto è bene quel che finisce bene, diceva Nick Carter!
Ehm, ehm, le coriste devono cantare, mica fare le spogliarelliste!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Oh, tutto è bene quel che finisce bene, diceva Nick Carter!
> Ehm, ehm, le coriste devono cantare, mica fare le spogliarelliste!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buongiorno cara! Come va?


----------



## Apollonia (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Buongiorno cara! Come va?


Direi che è qualche giorno che va bene... Abbiamo prenotato per le vacanze di agosto, e venerdì partiremo per per una settimana al mare. Anche in casa si respira un'aria più sana, più gioviale,e questo fa bene a tutti e due.
E tu come stai?


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Direi che è qualche giorno che va bene... Abbiamo prenotato per le vacanze di agosto, e venerdì partiremo per per una settimana al mare. Anche in casa si respira un'aria più sana, più gioviale,e questo fa bene a tutti e due.
> E tu come stai?


sono felice per voi:smile:complice il mare e ilsole e rinascerete:up:Io sto tranquilla....per il momento


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Oh, tutto è bene quel che finisce bene, diceva Nick Carter!
> Ehm, ehm, le coriste devono cantare, mica fare le spogliarelliste!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah le donne
Mi giro imbronciato e dico ma siete calate tutte...

E loro mi fanno gli occhi dolci...

E io ma non in quel senso siete calate...testone....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Direi che è qualche giorno che va bene... Abbiamo prenotato per le vacanze di agosto, e venerdì partiremo per per una settimana al mare. Anche in casa si respira un'aria più sana, più gioviale,e questo fa bene a tutti e due.
> E tu come stai?


Spero che tu vada in riviera romagnola
Ivi potresti incontrare 
il sommo e incommensurabile

Lothar!


----------



## Apollonia (17 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scambi di messaggi di qualche minuto fa con il marito.
> Marito: Sei stanca? Anch’io ho avuto una notte turbolenta, non riuscivo a digerire l’esito di una situazione lavorativa… ecc.
> Io: no, non sono stanca. Sono triste, sfiduciata, delusa e amareggiata. Ma la vita è anche questo. Nel mio caso posso dare la colpa agli ormoni. Mi dispiace per il lavoro….ecc.
> Marito: Ma sei triste, sfiduciata, delusa e amareggiata per causa mia?!?!
> Io: Non è colpa di nessuno, oggi gira così.....


Allora, mica sono una scherza, io! Vi avevo detto che sarei andata dalla psico a parlarle delle vostre risposte in merito allo scambio di sms con mio marito, che riporto qui sopra. E così ho fatto!



Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, cara Apollonia, chiunque stia dall'altra parte, in questo caso tuo marito, non si merita questa tua risposta equilibrata e protettiva nei suoi riguardi.
> La risposta corretta, sempre secondo me e con il dovuto rispetto per la psico, sarebbe questa:
> "ovvio che sono così per causa tua, per chi altrimenti?"....


Diletta, siamo state bocciate! Io ho sbagliato la risposta, ma neanche la tua va bene. 
Premetto che sto parlando di me e di mio marito, quindi la situazione è unica, in questo momento  e per quello che è successo. La psico sostiene che lui, con il suo sms, ha cercato di comprendermi, di entrare in empatia con me, ma io l'ho cassato subito!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non offenderti ma nella fase bambina ci sei tu che pensi di essere accogliente e invece dai messaggi criptici e contraddittori e ti aspetti che lui capisca.
> Non solo in questo modo gli comunichi che lui non c'entra nulla, invece c'entra eccome, ma ti poni pure nella situazione "calo ormonale" tanto cara agli uomini per definirti inaffidabile e nel contempo ti autodefinisci vecchia.


Brunetta, sei stata elogiata dalla psico per la profondità e la lettura accurata che hai dato, sia in questa risposta, sia in altre. Quindi d'ora in poi rifatti viva, per favore!:smile:
Ah, mi ha detto che hai fatto bene a cazziarmi sul discorso del calo ormonale!



Nausicaa ha detto:


> ......"ah sei stanco amore? In effetti anche io un pò... ma raccontami di quella questione lavorativa.. mmm, sì, capisco che la cosa ti abbia tenuto sveglio amore... senti, secondo me ci meritiamo qualcosa di bello... ti propongo cena fuori/cena speciale a casa/cinema/aperitivo in centro/varie ed eventuali. Io ho voglia di stare un pò con te  e poi ce ne andiamo a dormire presto e ci riposiamo. (non dimenticando la faccina, che si capisca che una proposta fatta per il desiderio di cose belle e non perchè sei lamentosa)


Nausicaa vince su tutti! Era questa la risposta che avrei dovuto dargli!!! E' una risposta accogliente, propositiva, "materna".
Nausicaa era già stata eletta sostenitrice ufficiale della coppia Apollonia e Apollonio, e viene riconfermata a pieni voti!!!!!



Apollonia ha detto:


> Non mi offendo assolutamente quando la risposta è propositiva e mi fa riflettere. Non ti preoccupare.
> Comunque lunedì faccio leggere le vostre risposte alla psico. Poi vi riporto i suoi commenti.


Leggi sopra!



Fantastica ha detto:


> @Apolllonia
> 
> Hai bisogno di essere rassicurata. E se c'è una cosa che un uomo fa davvero fatica a fare è dare rassicurazioni affettive. Lui è lì, non se n'è andato, nella sua testa "nonostante" tu non l'amassi più come lui esigeva di essere amato.
> Dal suo punto di vista, lui sta facendo la cosa giusta e buona.
> Tienine conto. Un conto che non è il tuo, ovviamente.


Anche Fantastica è stata elogiata dalla psico, per aver capito cosa provi lui in questo momento! E brava la nostra Prof!



Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tu hai scambiato essere materna con viziare.
> A un bambino non si dà ragione, si accoglie il suo disagio per portarlo a rendersi conto della realtà.
> In ogni caso, secondo quella teoria, *tu devi essere materna quando lui si pone bambino, proprio per quelle ragioni, non quando lui, da adulto, accoglie il tuo dolore e chiede come aiutarti.*


Esatto!!!!!:applauso::applauso::applauso:

Vi riporto anche alcune considerazioni della psico. 
-In QUESTO momento non parlare assolutamente del tradimento. Lui, secondo la psico, ha capito perfettamente che se ci fosse una seconda volta, riceverebbe la lettera dall'avvocato. Non ha ancora capito il male che mi ha fatto, ma sta piano piano scoprendo una Apollonia diversa, e la cosa gli fa piacere. Lui sta facendo quello che scrive Fantastica.
-Io non sono dolce perchè non sono dolce con me stessa. Sono troppo, troppo intransigente, troppo "genitore" con me stessa. E' ora che incominci a perdonarmi un po', a coccolarmi un po'. Solo in questo modo riuscirò piano piano a fare emergere la parte di me che per anni è stata segregata nel mio io più profondo.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Spero che tu vada in riviera romagnola
> Ivi potresti incontrare
> il sommo e incommensurabile
> Lothar!


Ed infine, per farci una risata, ti immagini Conte, se sotto l'ombrellone vedo qualcuno che naviga sul forum e capisco che è Lothar?????  Mi potrei ribaltare dalla sdraio all'istante!!!!!
No, per fortuna non andiamo in riviera romagnola!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

Adoro essere promossa a pieni voti...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Adoro essere promossa a pieni voti...


Anche io, che emozione, grazie Apollonia di averci sottoposte a giudizio, vuol dire che dai peso a questo forum e io gongolo di questo, soprattutto:smile:


----------



## Apollonia (17 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io, che emozione, grazie Apollonia di averci sottoposte a giudizio, vuol dire che dai peso a questo forum e io gongolo di questo, soprattutto:smile:


Sì, non avrei mai scritto qui se non vi stimassi. Non avrei pubblicato lo scambio di sms se non avessi voluto sottopormi al vostro "giudizio".
Siete stati tutti per me, in questo periodo, preziosi.
E di questo vi ringrazio. Non è facile trovare un forum dove scriva gente che sa aiutare il prossimo. E voi, con me, l'avete fatto.
Quando ho pubblicato il mio primo post, pensavo che nessuno mi avrebbe risposto. Invece cento e rotte pagine di commenti di persone che hanno perso un po' del loro tempo per me.
Scappo che vado dal parrucchiere!
Ci rileggiamo stasera!


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2014)

*Sì, tutto il rispetto*

...per la psico, che ha elogiato la giusta risposta suggerita da Nausicaa e che avresti dovuto dare tu.
Risposta in linea col percorso che hai deciso di intraprendere, risposta perfetta, come da manuale.

Ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea:
ma tu ce la fai a chiamarlo
"amore" dopo solo sei mesi?

Non è un chiedere troppo, una richiesta che va al di là dei limiti umani?
Io ho sempre pensato che l'essere umano abbia enormi difficoltà a tenere un comportamento consono al fine che si è dato se questo contrasta con una ferita emotiva profonda che gli è stata inferta.
I propositi ci sono, ma non ci si fa a realizzarli proprio perché siamo un insieme di ragione ed emotività ed essere affettuosi e accoglienti con chi ci ha fatto così soffrire appartiene alla sfera delle emozioni.

Con questo non dico che sia impossibile, dico solo che è troppo presto.
Ovviamente parlo sulla base della mia esperienza.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...per la psico, che ha elogiato la giusta risposta suggerita da Nausicaa e che avresti dovuto dare tu.
> Risposta in linea col percorso che hai deciso di intraprendere, risposta perfetta, come da manuale.
> 
> Ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea:
> ...



Ma Apollonia sa che a parte il tradimento, c'è una crisi di coppia di cui deve occuparsi.
Una crisi di coppia profonda di cui è stata responsabile, non al 100% ma cmq per la maggior parte. Lo dice lei.

In questo caso, puntare tutto sul tradimento lasciando da parte la crisi di coppia porta a una sola cosa: la fine del matrimonio.
Lei ha ricevuto una ferita emotiva profonda, ma anche lui. Da due anni.
Io so come ci si sente ad essere rifiutati costantemente.

Direi... mettiamo in sicurezza le fondamenta della casa e poi occupiamoci dei muri portanti. (Oddio non so un tubo di edilizia ma spero che la mia idea si capisca lo stesso  )

In effetti, se lei non si sentisse di occuparsi della coppia, di prendersi carico del dolore di lui (io direi *in contemporanea* a lui che si prende carico del dolore che ha inflitto *a lei*, ma bo) suggerirei di metterci una pietra sopra e stop. Alla coppia.


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma Apollonia sa che a parte il tradimento, c'è una crisi di coppia di cui deve occuparsi.
> Una crisi di coppia profonda di cui è stata responsabile, non al 100% ma cmq per la maggior parte. Lo dice lei.
> 
> In questo caso, puntare tutto sul tradimento lasciando da parte la crisi di coppia porta a una sola cosa: la fine del matrimonio.
> ...



Sì, Nau, sono d'accordo con te!
La tua idea delle fondamenta della casa è chiarissima.
Qui si richiede, secondo me, di mettere in campo una grande intelligenza da parte di lei, oltre che ad una grande sensibilità.
Qui bisogna tenere a bada l'emotività che fa solo dei danni enormi perché finisce per distruggere e basta.
Ho solo espresso la mia perplessità nel riuscere a fare ciò, per me è stata durissima perché le emozioni negative, guidate dal solito orgoglio ferito a morte, fuoriuscivano come un fiume in piena.
Inarrestabili.
Poi, rimediavo, ma...
Comunque, siamo sul punto di riderci ripensando al teatrino che abbiamo (ho) fatto a suo tempo e questo è già un buon segno no?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

ri costruire...
ricostruire
rico struire
ire
mmmm


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ri costruire...
> ricostruire
> rico struire
> ire
> mmmm


 ti sei emozionata con le sillabe?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ti sei emozionata con le sillabe?


che sei diventato cici e coco' con JB?
io ho smesso di emozionarmi


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che sei diventato cici e coco' con JB?
> *io ho smesso di emozionarmi*


Cavoli una idealista disillusa 

Edit: Poi JB ti odora lo sai ... è il suo modo di dirtelo ... ma te non cogli


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> *Cavoli una idealista disillusa *
> 
> Edit: Poi JB ti odora lo sai ... è il suo modo di dirtelo ... ma te non cogli



Mi sa tanto che qui ce ne sia più d'una...! 

P.s.: ho messo anche la faccina allegra perché devo dire che mi sono abbastanza abituata al mio nuovo stato,  è proprio vero che l'essere umano trova sempre il modo di adattarsi.


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Direi che è qualche giorno che va bene... Abbiamo prenotato per le vacanze di agosto, e venerdì partiremo per per una settimana al mare. *Anche in casa si respira un'aria più sana, più gioviale,e questo fa bene a tutti e due.*
> E tu come stai?




Questo è l'effetto rinascita.
Sono contentissima per te!! :up:


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa tanto che *qui ce ne sia più d'una...!*
> 
> P.s.: ho messo anche la faccina allegra perché devo dire che mi sono abbastanza abituata al mio nuovo stato,  è proprio vero che l'essere umano trova sempre il modo di adattarsi.


... pure più d'uno ... se ti può consolare


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...per la psico, che ha elogiato la giusta risposta suggerita da Nausicaa e che avresti dovuto dare tu.
> Risposta in linea col percorso che hai deciso di intraprendere, risposta perfetta, come da manuale.
> 
> Ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea:
> ...


No, non ce la faccio a chiamarlo amore, ma non ci siamo mai chiamati amore, tesoro. Quando lo facevamo era per prenderci in giro. Però lui sta utilizzando un nomignolo che usava sempre prima, una cosa solamente nostra, e penso sia abbastanza spontaneo quando lo fa. 
Come mi pare di aver già scritto da qualche parte, la mia ferita, che è stata profondissima, ora non sanguina più. Si sta molto lentamente chiudendo e cicatrizzando. 
Essere affettuosi e accoglienti è difficilissimo per me che non la sono di natura, figurati realizzarlo di proposito. Però, visto anche il costo non indifferente della pisco, ho deciso di seguire i suoi consigli. 
Non mi viene spontaneo, ma su di me la psicoterapia ha avuto effetti quasi miracolanti: sarà che ho incontrato la terapeuta giusta, sarà che mi dà delle sgridate ma mi fa capire dove ho sbagliato, sarà che sa tutta la zuppa legata alla mia famiglia di origine, e a volte mi giustifica per questo, ma sono veramente cambiata. E non te lo dico solo io, ma anche persone che non sanno del tradimento e che mi vedono dopo un tot di tempo.
Devo dire anche che prima del tradimento e prima del mio allontanamento eravamo abbastanza affettuosi, mio marito più di me.
Sai il "miracolo " che compiuto su di me la psicoterapia? Io sono sempre stata molto emotiva ed impulsiva. Adesso lo sono meno, molto meno. Certo, devo "pensare" prima di fare certe cose, non riuscirei durante una lite a mantenere un aplomb inglese, ma sto facendo progressi.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma Apollonia sa che a parte il tradimento, c'è una crisi di coppia di cui deve occuparsi.
> Una crisi di coppia profonda di cui è stata responsabile, non al 100% ma cmq per la maggior parte. Lo dice lei.
> 
> In questo caso, puntare tutto sul tradimento lasciando da parte la crisi di coppia porta a una sola cosa: la fine del matrimonio.
> ...


Concordo perfettamente con la tua analisi (ah, ah, d'altronde ve l'ho raccontato io). Anch'io sono dell'idea dell'occuparsi delle fondamenta. Anche perchè ci sono altre cose, che non ho detto sul forum, che dobbiamo sistemare. Io non so se sto prendendomi il carico del suo dolore, sicuramente del mio sì, e sto cercando di elaborarlo.
La psico, nella prima o seconda seduta mi ha detto che è quasi impossibile perdonare, ma elaborare sì.
Lui, venerdì sera ha ricevuto una stoccata da una mia amica che lo deve avere un "pochino" scosso.:mrgreen:
Come vi ho già detto, lui non ha ancora capito il male che mi ha fatto, o forse non lo vuole capire, perchè sa che quando lo capirà, gli devasterà l'anima.
Comunque ieri sera mi ha chiesto di rimboccargli le coperte. E l'ho fatto cercando di essere più materna possibile, senza sbuffare, senza alzare gli occhi al cielo, senza dirgli niente, senza mugugnare.


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Concordo perfettamente con la tua analisi (ah, ah, d'altronde ve l'ho raccontato io). Anch'io sono dell'idea dell'occuparsi delle fondamenta. Anche perchè ci sono altre cose, che non ho detto sul forum, che dobbiamo sistemare. Io non so se sto prendendomi il carico del suo dolore, sicuramente del mio sì, e sto cercando di elaborarlo.
> La psico, nella prima o seconda seduta mi ha detto che è quasi impossibile perdonare, ma elaborare sì.
> Lui, venerdì sera ha ricevuto una stoccata da una mia amica che lo deve avere un "pochino" scosso.:mrgreen:
> Come vi ho già detto, lui non ha ancora capito il male che mi ha fatto, o forse non lo vuole capire, perchè sa che quando lo capirà, gli devasterà l'anima.
> Comunque ieri sera mi ha chiesto di rimboccargli le coperte. E l'ho fatto cercando di essere più materna possibile, senza sbuffare, senza alzare gli occhi al cielo, senza dirgli niente, senza mugugnare.


Brava. Io mi sarei infilata sotto quelle coperte ahahah con il fresco si fa meglio!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Nau, sono d'accordo con te!
> La tua idea delle fondamenta della casa è chiarissima.
> Qui si richiede, secondo me, di *mettere in campo una grande intelligenza da parte di lei, oltre che ad una grande sensibilità.*
> Qui bisogna tenere a bada l'emotività che fa solo dei danni enormi perché finisce per distruggere e basta.
> ...


E che, non sono intelligente?:mrgreen: (scherzo, eh!!!)

Sì, devo assumermi il ruolo di forte della coppia. O forse lo sono sempre stata, ma non lo sapevo perchè sul piedistallo avevo messo lui. Adesso ci sono io là sopra!

Sì, se sei arrivata al punto di ridere sopra alle liti, sei a buon punto.:up:


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ri costruire...
> ricostruire
> rico struire
> ire
> mmmm


Bee, bee, ciao agnellino! Ri-costruire= costruire di nuovo. Bisogna avere la volontà di farlo. Pensa a quelli che, in mezzo alle macerie di una guerra, hanno ricostruito o quelli che dopo uno tsunami lo hanno fatto.
Come? Eliminando le cose marce, tenendo quello che di buono era rimasto e inventandosi un nuovo futuro.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... pure più d'uno ... se ti può consolare


E dai!!!! Sgrat, sgrat!


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E dai!!!! Sgrat, sgrat!


:linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia:


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...per la psico, che ha elogiato la giusta risposta suggerita da Nausicaa e che avresti dovuto dare tu.
> Risposta in linea col percorso che hai deciso di intraprendere, risposta perfetta, come da manuale.
> 
> Ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea:
> ...



Diletta, se ci pensi e' solo questione dii orgoglio.

Ci facciamo sesso. Magari e togli il magari ci rifiutiamo di chiamarli amore e dire ti amo ma ci scopiamo.

E prima di sei  mesi.
Io sono partita dopo tre giorni dalla bomba e tornata dopo sette e dopo una furiosa litigata....tutta mia .....e' finita cosi. 

che cambia?

Non ti chiamo amore ma ......


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia:


Eh, eh, lo so che sei un lupacchiotto coccoloso!:mexican:


----------



## Apollonia (18 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta, se ci pensi e' solo questione dii *orgoglio.*
> 
> Ci facciamo sesso. Magari e togli il magari ci rifiutiamo di chiamarli amore e dire ti amo ma ci scopiamo.
> 
> ...


Maremma, quanto ci frega questo concetto! Ma sto imparando a metterlo da parte. Anche sul lavoro. E sto meglio.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, non avrei mai scritto qui se non vi stimassi. Non avrei pubblicato lo scambio di sms se non avessi voluto sottopormi al vostro "giudizio".
> Siete stati tutti per me, in questo periodo, preziosi.
> E di questo vi ringrazio. Non è facile trovare un forum dove scriva gente che sa aiutare il prossimo. E voi, con me, l'avete fatto.
> Quando ho pubblicato il mio primo post, pensavo che nessuno mi avrebbe risposto. Invece cento e rotte pagine di commenti di persone che hanno perso un po' del loro tempo per me.
> ...


Apollonia grazie del ignore!:mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (18 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...per la psico, che ha elogiato la giusta risposta suggerita da Nausicaa e che avresti dovuto dare tu.
> Risposta in linea col percorso che hai deciso di intraprendere, risposta perfetta, come da manuale.
> 
> Ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea:
> ...


Io non ce l'ho più fatta, non sono più riuscito a chiamarla amore o dirle ti amo (e sono passati due anni), la chiamò con il suo nome di battesimo. Proprio come ti senti Te Diletta, dire queste parole alla persona che ti ha fatto più male è come violentarsi. Chiamalo orgoglio, rabbia repressa, incazzatura, ma proprio non ce la si fa.......


----------



## Apollonia (19 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Apollonia grazie del ignore!:mrgreen:


Scusami, ma non ho capito, veramente....
Non ho citato volutamente le persone che hanno quotato i commenti principali, che poi sono i tre che ho riportato. Se non ricordo male, tu hai quotato Brunetta, e quindi sei come lei, elogiata dalla psico. Ci sono state altre persone, vedi Farfalla, vedi Sienne, e qualcun altro che hanno citato i commenti, ma mi sembrava implicito che chi ha commentato positivamente fosse elogiato o meno dalla psico.
Comunque nessuno ha quotato me o Dlietta!
Erato', scusami davvero se questa mia mancanza ti ha ferita. Non era mia intenzione.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Giugno 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Io non ce l'ho più fatta, non sono più riuscito a chiamarla amore o dirle ti amo (e sono passati due anni), la chiamò con il suo nome di battesimo. Proprio come ti senti Te Diletta, dire queste parole alla persona che ti ha fatto più male è come violentarsi. Chiamalo orgoglio, rabbia repressa, incazzatura, ma proprio non ce la si fa.......


Non conosco la tua storia, ma mi dispiace sentire che dopo due anni c'è ancora rabbia repressa. Non sei proprio riuscito a superare l'accaduto? A metabolizzare?


----------



## Eratò (19 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scusami, ma non ho capito, veramente....
> Non ho citato volutamente le persone che hanno quotato i commenti principali, che poi sono i tre che ho riportato. Se non ricordo male, tu hai quotato Brunetta, e quindi sei come lei, elogiata dalla psico. Ci sono state altre persone, vedi Farfalla, vedi Sienne, e qualcun altro che hanno citato i commenti, ma mi sembrava implicito che chi ha commentato positivamente fosse elogiato o meno dalla psico.
> Comunque nessuno ha quotato me o Dlietta!
> Erato', scusami davvero se questa mia mancanza ti ha ferita. Non era mia intenzione.



Quindi non ci sarà un diplomino col mio nome sopra? .....volevo farlo vedere a mia mamma....scherzo Apollonia! era una battutaa:smile:


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta, se ci pensi e' solo questione dii orgoglio.
> 
> Ci facciamo sesso. Magari e togli il magari ci rifiutiamo di chiamarli amore e dire ti amo ma ci scopiamo.
> 
> ...



...non ti chiamo amore ma scopo con te.
Vero: ho usato volutamente questo termine perché è così che ho fatto i primi tempi, e non solo i primi.
Ci ho fatto sesso, tanto sesso, ma non ci ho fatto l'amore.

Ora, per favore, non chiedetemi cosa ci sto facendo...perché non lo so neanch'io!


----------



## Apollonia (19 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quindi non ci sarà un diplomino col mio nome sopra? .....volevo farlo vedere a mia mamma....scherzo Apollonia! era una battutaa:smile:


Ahhhhh, ok!
Pero' sappi che la tua frase di Einstein nella firma ha smosso una montagna!


----------



## Apollonia (19 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non ti chiamo amore ma scopo con te.
> Vero: ho usato volutamente questo termine perché è così che ho fatto i primi tempi, e non solo i primi.
> *Ci ho fatto sesso, tanto sesso, ma non ci ho fatto l'amore.*
> 
> Ora, per favore, non chiedetemi cosa ci sto facendo...perché non lo so neanch'io!


Vero, verissimo. Non si fa l'amore, ma solo sesso. Forse perché ci si deve riappropriare di un corpo che sappiamo essere stato usato da qualcun altro e pensavamo fosse solo nostro?


----------



## disincantata (19 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non ti chiamo amore ma scopo con te.
> Vero: ho usato volutamente questo termine perché è così che ho fatto i primi tempi, e non solo i primi.
> Ci ho fatto sesso, tanto sesso, ma non ci ho fatto l'amore.
> 
> Ora, per favore, non chiedetemi cosa ci sto facendo...perché non lo so neanch'io!


Siamo in due. Pero' mi piace. Giorno x giorno e si vedra'.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non ti chiamo amore ma scopo con te.
> Vero: ho usato volutamente questo termine perché è così che ho fatto i primi tempi, e non solo i primi.
> Ci ho fatto sesso, tanto sesso, ma non ci ho fatto l'amore.
> 
> Ora, per favore, non chiedetemi cosa ci sto facendo...perché non lo so neanch'io!


Non ti chiamo amore ma scopo con te....

Questa me la segno...mi serve
assieme a quell'altra là...

cos'era la crisi di identità...no speta...esistenziale...

Desso stai facendo la moglie mogliosa no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti chiamo amore ma scopo con te....
> 
> Questa me la segno...mi serve
> assieme a quell'altra là...
> ...



...veramente sto pensando tanto a me stessa! 
Bene no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...veramente sto pensando tanto a me stessa!
> Bene no?


SI
Quando hai finito comincia a pensare a me
Che ti ho detto tu sarai l'estrema...perchè l'ultima è lunaiena

E pensa al mio sbarco sulla costa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Occhio che arrivooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Apollonia (21 Giugno 2014)

Si che è un bene! Il tradimento ti fa diventare più egoista. Adesso ci siamo noi sul piedistallo, altroché chi non ci ha portato rispetto!:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si che è un bene! Il tradimento ti fa diventare più egoista. Adesso ci siamo noi sul piedistallo, altroché chi non ci ha portato rispetto!:smile:



Quale piedistallo?
tu lo hai tradito per due anni. Lo hai reapinto per due anni. Hai tradito la promessa di sostegno morale e materiale.
che piedistallo?
siete a terra entrambi. E se volete risollevarvi dovete farlo aiutandovi tra di voi.

mi rendo conto che uso parole dure.
ma mi spiace, quando parli tu vedo il mio ex.
anche se mi sembri infinitamente meglio  e se penso al mio ex mi ricordo come ero io.
in depressione ridotta a una larva.
in certi momenti non riuscivo più a guardarmi allo specchio per la sensazione viscerale di essere ributtante, per via dei continui rifiuti e umiliazioni del mio ex.
non penso che tu sia arrivata a questo punto. E mi scuso, so che confondo la tua storia con la mia.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si che è un bene! Il tradimento ti fa diventare più egoista. Adesso ci siamo noi sul piedistallo, altroché chi non ci ha portato rispetto!:smile:




Ma se vi mettete subito sul piedistallo
appena si esce dalla chiesa
ma porc...

E desso sono la regina della casa
e desso tu farai quel che voglio io

adesso hai una moglie e righi dritto...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quale piedistallo?
> tu lo hai tradito per due anni. Lo hai reapinto per due anni. Hai tradito la promessa di sostegno morale e materiale.
> che piedistallo?
> siete a terra entrambi. E se volete risollevarvi dovete farlo aiutandovi tra di voi.
> ...


Beh sai sono tutte tattiche che ho provato in casa con scarsissimi risultati
mai pensato che era solo la scenetta di un bambinone?

Insomma detto tra noi
insomma...

COme dire

Insomma non guardi più tua moglie
ovvio che...insomma...

Apri le strade ai Lothar di sto mondo eh?


----------



## Apollonia (22 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quale piedistallo?
> tu lo hai tradito per due anni. Lo hai reapinto per due anni. Hai tradito la promessa di sostegno morale e materiale.
> che piedistallo?
> siete a terra entrambi. E se volete risollevarvi dovete farlo aiutandovi tra di voi.
> ...


No, Nausicaa, scusami, ma non ci sto a sentirmi dire che io ho tradito. Io non ho tramato alle spalle di mio marito per circa otto mesi facendo la casca morta con un ragazzo di trent'anni più giovane, finendo per andarci a letto, chiamarlo amore, scrivendo racconti per lui e via discorrendo. 
E non ho mai tradito il sostegno materiale e morale. E' vero che l'ho rifiutato, ma è anche vero che , prima di quel periodo lui ha avuto un atteggiamento rispetto ad una determinata faccenda che mi ha infastidita, molto probabilmente ingelosita. Dall'essere scostante alla volontà, perché così è stato nel mio caso, di tradire, c'è n'è passa. Il tradimento non ha giustificazioni, se non quello che hai voglia di tradire. Ma non diamo la colpa all'altro, per favore. Io ho avuto un comportamento non corretto, ma lui non ha tentato di aiutarmi, quando gli ho detto che volevo andare da uno psicologo, circa all'inizio di questa situazione, mi ha risposto che c'era lui che mi avrebbe aiutato. Ho visto come. Io lo dico, e l'ho detto subito anche alla psico, ho il mio cinquanta per cento di responsabilità, me la prendo tutta, ma il restante cinquanta e' assolutamente sua. Lui comunque per me è sempre stato sul piedistallo, l'ho sempre ammirato, stimato e ho sempre avuto fiducia in lui. E lui su questo ha giocato per tradirmi, e, ripeto, non gli è capitata un'occasione, l'ha costruita ben bene, conscio che mi stava facendo un torto.
Ora io sono a terra, lui per me è rotolato giù in fondo alla collina e la' rimarrà. Io salirò sul piedistallo per me stessa, per non subire più frasi umilianti, offensive e spregievoli che lui ha usato nei mie confronti sempre, non solo ultimamente e che io ho sempre digerito per amore. Te ne dico una di qualche giorno fa. Non mi ricordo cosa avrei dovuto fare, ma una scemenza tipo portare un paio di scarpe dal calzolaio, e mi ha detto con tono duro:" vatti a fidare di mia moglie." Rivolto a me, ovviamente. Io non ho risposto, ma avrei voluto dirgli che se c'era qualcuno in quella casa di cui non ci si poteva fidare non ero certo io. Ho riferito l'episodio alla psico, la quale mi ha detto che ho fatto male a non rispondergli. Avrei dovuto dire che mi sentivo offesa da quelle parole. Cosa che comunque gli ho detto due sere fa quando, vedendomi giocare con l'ipad (eravamo a letto e lui stava leggendo) mi ha detto che sono capace di fare solo quello, cioè giocare.
lui, ripeto non si è reso conto del male che mi ha fatto. Qualche sera fa ha detto ad una mia amica che il tradimento mi aveva fatto bene, perché ero cambiata. Letto da lui vuol dire che LUI ha fatto le corna per il mio bene. Ora, io sono a terra, e se mi risolleverò non sarà perché lui mi aiuta, ma perché c'è l'ho fatta da sola. 
Non ti preoccupare, capisco che ti possa ricordare il tuo ex, e non mi offendo se usate parole "forti" ma ben argomentate e giustificate. Lo avevo già detto in precedenza, forse a Brunetta, che non mi offendo per queste cose. Anzi, mi fanno ragionare. 
E ti assicuro che mio marito non si è MAI sentito una larva. Mi ha fatto sentire una larva.
Ha pensato che avessi un amante,e dopo cinque giorni che si è scopato la puttana, le ha scritto che non riusciva a dormire e mi stava controllando la posta. È le dice:"non ho trovato niente, o si è fatta furba, oppure mi sto facendo delle paranoie io". Ciò a mio parere significa che aveva parlato con lei dei suoi sospetti.
Il piedistallo adesso io lo intendo come più comprensione e stima verso me stessa, non più verso di lui.
E poi la formula recita....in salute e in malattia, in ricchezza e in povertà....io ero 'malata' non lui, e lui mi ha abbandonata.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se vi mettete subito sul piedistallo
> appena si esce dalla chiesa
> ma porc...
> 
> ...


No, no, Conte, non è inteso in questo modo!
nel mio caso, semmai il contrario!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, Nausicaa, scusami, ma non ci sto a sentirmi dire che io ho tradito. Io non ho tramato alle spalle di mio marito per circa otto mesi facendo la casca morta con un ragazzo di trent'anni più giovane, finendo per andarci a letto, chiamarlo amore, scrivendo racconti per lui e via discorrendo.
> E non ho mai tradito il sostegno materiale e morale. E' vero che l'ho rifiutato, ma è anche vero che , prima di quel periodo lui ha avuto un atteggiamento rispetto ad una determinata faccenda che mi ha infastidita, molto probabilmente ingelosita. Dall'essere scostante alla volontà, perché così è stato nel mio caso, di tradire, c'è n'è passa. Il tradimento non ha giustificazioni, se non quello che hai voglia di tradire. Ma non diamo la colpa all'altro, per favore. Io ho avuto un comportamento non corretto, ma lui non ha tentato di aiutarmi, quando gli ho detto che volevo andare da uno psicologo, circa all'inizio di questa situazione, mi ha risposto che c'era lui che mi avrebbe aiutato. Ho visto come. Io lo dico, e l'ho detto subito anche alla psico, ho il mio cinquanta per cento di responsabilità, me la prendo tutta, ma il restante cinquanta e' assolutamente sua. Lui comunque per me è sempre stato sul piedistallo, l'ho sempre ammirato, stimato e ho sempre avuto fiducia in lui. E lui su questo ha giocato per tradirmi, e, ripeto, non gli è capitata un'occasione, l'ha costruita ben bene, conscio che mi stava facendo un torto.
> Ora io sono a terra, lui per me è rotolato giù in fondo alla collina e la' rimarrà. Io salirò sul piedistallo per me stessa, per non subire più frasi umilianti, offensive e spregievoli che lui ha usato nei mie confronti sempre, non solo ultimamente e che io ho sempre digerito per amore. Te ne dico una di qualche giorno fa. Non mi ricordo cosa avrei dovuto fare, ma una scemenza tipo portare un paio di scarpe dal calzolaio, e mi ha detto con tono duro:" vatti a fidare di mia moglie." Rivolto a me, ovviamente. Io non ho risposto, ma avrei voluto dirgli che se c'era qualcuno in quella casa di cui non ci si poteva fidare non ero certo io. Ho riferito l'episodio alla psico, la quale mi ha detto che ho fatto male a non rispondergli. Avrei dovuto dire che mi sentivo offesa da quelle parole. Cosa che comunque gli ho detto due sere fa quando, vedendomi giocare con l'ipad (eravamo a letto e lui stava leggendo) mi ha detto che sono capace di fare solo quello, cioè giocare.
> lui, ripeto non si è reso conto del male che mi ha fatto. Qualche sera fa ha detto ad una mia amica che il tradimento mi aveva fatto bene, perché ero cambiata. Letto da lui vuol dire che LUI ha fatto le corna per il mio bene. Ora, io sono a terra, e se mi risolleverò non sarà perché lui mi aiuta, ma perché c'è l'ho fatta da sola.
> ...


Niebte giustifica il tradimento è vero. È vero anche che la mancanza di sesso per mesi o anni è un "tradimento" verso la coppia. A quanto pare tu hai avuto problemi che ti hanno portato a questo e tuo marito avrebbe dovuto starti vicino e aiutare a risolverli.
É sicuro che tu abbia messosu un piedistallo tuo marito, se tu parlassi con il mio ti direbbe la stessa cosa. Fa di tutto per me è per i miei figli. Cucina, mi aiuta in casa organizza serate, mi lascia ampia libertà ecc ecc. , viene a fare shopping con me è molto altro ma a me manca il resto, esattamente come mancava a tuo marito.


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niebte giustifica il tradimento è vero. È vero anche che la mancanza di sesso per mesi o anni è un "tradimento" verso la coppia. A quanto pare tu hai avuto problemi che ti hanno portato a questo e tuo marito avrebbe dovuto starti vicino e aiutare a risolverli.
> É sicuro che tu abbia messosu un piedistallo tuo marito, se tu parlassi con il mio ti direbbe la stessa cosa. Fa di tutto per me è per i miei figli. Cucina, mi aiuta in casa organizza serate, mi lascia ampia libertà ecc ecc. , viene a fare shopping con me è molto altro ma a me manca il resto, esattamente come mancava a tuo marito.


ti manca la complicita? l'intesa?


----------



## disincantata (22 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, no, Conte, non è inteso in questo modo!
> nel mio caso, semmai il contrario!


Temo anch'io che tu lo abbia idealizzato troppo e lui ne abbia approfittato.

Certo che tradire lui  e cercare prove contro di te fa pensare a trovarsi una giustificazione e magari una rottura.

Forse era euforico x la novita'.

Sicuramente 50 e 50 e' fin troppo generoso da parte tua.

Se avesse tenuto tanto a te due anni fa ti avrebbe incentivata ad andare da uno psicologo.


Ora devi capire se lo vuoi, come e,  osservarlo per essere sicura desideri te.

Buona vacanza.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ti manca la complicita? l'intesa?


  la complicitá c'é. Ci basta uno sguardi per capirci, su tutto. Stiamo insieme da 28 anni tra matrimonio e fidanZamento. Non dobbiamo neanche parlare per sapere cosa vuole l'altro.
Mi manca la fisicitá, il sentirmi desiderata. Cose per me fondamentali e che a lui non sono mai mancate.
Per questo anch'io credo che l'atteggiamento di distanza di Apollonia sia un tradimento. Poi non sappiamo i motivi e potrebbe esserci dell'altro. 
Non c'è bisogno di mettere nessuno sul piedistallo basta molto meno a volte


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> la complicitá c'é. Ci basta uno sguardi per capirci, su tutto. Stiamo insieme da 28 anni tra matrimonio e fidanZamento. Non dobbiamo neanche parlare per sapere cosa vuole l'altro.
> Mi manca la fisicitá, il sentirmi desiderata. Cose per me fondamentali e che a lui non sono mai mancate.
> Per questo anch'io credo che l'atteggiamento di distanza di Apollonia sia un tradimento. Poi non sappiamo i motivi e potrebbe esserci dell'altro.
> Non c'è bisogno di mettere nessuno sul piedistallo basta molto meno a volte


mettere su un piedistallo chi amiamo è pericoloso per entrambi,mette a repentaglio l'equilibrio del rapporto....io l'ho fatto senza rendermi conto che mi ponevo in una posizione d'inferiorità e davo a lui l'occasione di trattarmi da inferiore.poi piu è alto il piedistallo e maggiore è la delusione quando veniamo traditi.è molto difficile accettare il tradimento da parte di chi consideravi un supereroe...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Non so cosa significhi per ogni persona "mettere su un piedistallo".
A me non piace l'espressione e mi irriterebbe pensare che qualcuno mi ci possa aver messo.
Però capisco cosa significa veder cadere dal piedistallo. Significa perdere la stima e la fiducia in una persona.
Io non riesco a rispondere ad Apollonia perché più racconta quello che fa e dice suo marito ora, più lo trovo insopportabile e inaccettabile.
Si sta cin una persona se ti fa sentire accettata e se tu l'accetti totalmente, compresi errori e difetti. Se non funziona non capisco la ragione per restare accettando mortificazioni.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niebte giustifica il tradimento è vero. È vero anche che la mancanza di sesso per mesi o anni è un "tradimento" verso la coppia. A quanto pare tu hai avuto problemi che ti hanno portato a questo e tuo marito avrebbe dovuto starti vicino e aiutare a risolverli.
> É sicuro che tu abbia messosu un piedistallo tuo marito, se tu parlassi con il mio ti direbbe la stessa cosa. Fa di tutto per me è per i miei figli. Cucina, mi aiuta in casa organizza serate, mi lascia ampia libertà ecc ecc. , viene a fare shopping con me è molto altro ma a me manca il resto, esattamente come mancava a tuo marito.


Esatto Farfalla. Avrebbe dovuto starmi vicino e cercare di capire, ma non l'ha fatto. Ha preferito aiutare qualcun altro. Amen. Mio marito non è come tuo marito, raramente spesa insieme, mai shopping insieme, ma per sua scelta, non che non lo volessi con me. Da come lo conosco io, doveva fare quello che ha fatto. Perché? Perché fondamentalmente è una persona che io non conosco ancora. Lui non ha mostrato il suo lato oscuro.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo anch'io che tu lo abbia idealizzato troppo e lui ne abbia approfittato.
> 
> Certo che tradire lui  e cercare prove contro di te fa pensare a trovarsi una giustificazione e magari una rottura.
> 
> ...


Esatto, l'errore è stato mio. Ero molto innamorata e avevo bisogno di protezione. Devo dire che comunque qualche pregio c'è l'ha, eh.
So che sarebbe stato molto felice di trovare un mio amante. Avrebbe in questo modo giustificato il suo tradimento. E si, è troppo generoso 50 e 50. Anch'io penso che se avesse tenuto a me mi avrebbe aiutata davvero,e non facendo il cretino.
Anche la psico mi dice che devo capire se lo voglio ancora o no. Lo sto osservando molto adesso che siamo in vacanza, ma non riesco a capire se sia sincero o no. Anche perché non  mi fido più.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mettere su un piedistallo chi amiamo è pericoloso per entrambi,mette a repentaglio l'equilibrio del rapporto....io l'ho fatto senza rendermi conto che mi ponevo in una posizione d'inferiorità e davo a lui l'occasione di trattarmi da inferiore.poi piu è alto il piedistallo e maggiore è la delusione quando veniamo traditi.è molto difficile accettare il tradimento da parte di chi consideravi un supereroe...


Cara Erato' penso che tu abbia colto cosa vuol dire mettere sul piedistallo. E' difficilissimo accettare il tradimento da chi ti ha ingannata facendo leva sulla fiducia riposta in lui. Anch'io ho dato l'occasione a lui di trattarmi come mi ha trattata, ma l'errore è stato solamente mio. La psico una volta mi ha detto:" lui non l'ha trattata male. LEI si è fatta trattare male." E diverso il concetto. Ma l'altra sera quando ho parlato, lui non ha fiatato.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so cosa significhi per ogni persona "mettere su un piedistallo".
> A me non piace l'espressione e mi irriterebbe pensare che qualcuno mi ci possa aver messo.
> Però capisco cosa significa veder cadere dal piedistallo. Significa perdere la stima e la fiducia in una persona.
> Io non riesco a rispondere ad Apollonia perché più racconta quello che fa e dice suo marito ora, più lo trovo insopportabile e inaccettabile.
> Si sta cin una persona se ti fa sentire accettata e se tu l'accetti totalmente, compresi errori e difetti. Se non funziona non capisco la ragione per restare accettando mortificazioni.


Mettere sul piedistallo per me ha significato considerarlo come persona con la P maiuscola. 
Si, cadere dal piedistallo significa perdere la stima e la fiducia. E io in lui ne avevo riposto moltissimo sia di una che dell'altra. E lui adesso sa che non gli credo più.
Ti capisco benissimo quando dici che non riesci a rispondermi, l'altra sera quando mi ha risposto male, ho avuto la voglia tremenda di telefonare all'avvocato. Ma voglio fare veramente di tutto per vedere se riesco a salvare qualcosa.
So che molte persone, leggendo ciò che scrivo, possano pensare che sia stupida a stare ancora con lui. E che ci sono anche ragioni di cui non ho parlato che devo tenere in considerazione. Penso che anch'io dal di fuori direi le tue stesse parole. Però anche ai carcerati si da' una possibilità. Io ho conosciuto un assassino, che si era ripreso. Certo è che la possibilità e' una sola.
Grazie per essere tornata. ;-)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mettere sul piedistallo per me ha significato considerarlo come persona con la P maiuscola.
> Si, cadere dal piedistallo significa perdere la stima e la fiducia. E io in lui ne avevo riposto moltissimo sia di una che dell'altra. E lui adesso sa che non gli credo più.
> Ti capisco benissimo quando dici che non riesci a rispondermi, l'altra sera quando mi ha risposto male, ho avuto la voglia tremenda di telefonare all'avvocato. Ma voglio fare veramente di tutto per vedere se riesco a salvare qualcosa.
> So che molte persone, leggendo ciò che scrivo, possano pensare che sia stupida a stare ancora con lui. E che ci sono anche ragioni di cui non ho parlato che devo tenere in considerazione. Penso che anch'io dal di fuori direi le tue stesse parole. Però anche ai carcerati si da' una possibilità. Io ho conosciuto un assassino, che si era ripreso. Certo è che la possibilità e' una sola.
> Grazie per essere tornata. ;-)


Io sono per il recupero. Non con me .
Ti leggo e ti penso anche quando non scrivo :smile:


----------



## Horny (22 Giugno 2014)

*cara apollonia,*

non conosco bene la tua storia, di cui mi hanno colpita i seguenti:
1- quando tu e tuo marito vi siete sposati/fidanzati c'era un certa
differenza di età (per me ragguardevole....)
2- tuo marito ha cercato (utilizzi tu questo verbo) non una coetanea sua,
o tua, ma una donna ancora più giovane
3- tuo marito si occupava di te, poi ha smesso di farlo, ora vuole
sia tu a occuparti di lui
4- non avete figli
fatti

opinioni, non so, io non ho molto feeling con gli psicologi,
da me non hanno cavato nulla.
dice la psico: 
"ti sei fatta trattare male"
be', eravate cmq in due.
non è che importi tanto chi ha fatto cosa.
tu sei già consapevole del tuo 50%,
che senso ha dirti così? 
lo trovo banale

forse tuo marito si è accorto prima di te
che stavi per vederlo com'era, senza piedistallo,
e se ne è cercato un altro in via preventiva.
però il vizio, in questo caso, starebbe all'origine.
più che una ri-costruzione si tratterebbe una costruzione.
ne hai voglia?
e tuo marito, ne ha?
come ti vedi tra 10 anni?
in fondo, sei ancora giovane, tu.


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Cara Erato' penso che tu abbia colto cosa vuol dire mettere sul piedistallo. E' difficilissimo accettare il tradimento da chi ti ha ingannata facendo leva sulla fiducia riposta in lui. Anch'io ho dato l'occasione a lui di trattarmi come mi ha trattata, ma l'errore è stato solamente mio. La psico una volta mi ha detto:" lui non l'ha trattata male. LEI si è fatta trattare male." E diverso il concetto. Ma l'altra sera quando ho parlato, lui non ha fiatato.


Io lo so perche per anni ho fatto come te e quando per via della nascita dei miei figli e ripresa della mia autonomia son cambiate le condizioni lui si ribellato a suo modo,si e allontanato ed ha buttato nela spazzattura tutto quello che ci univa.Ma io negavo,era una crisi mi ripetevo,una crisi passegera...e piu negavo,piu mi dicevo che lui era una uomo serio di principi e di valori,che non era capace di certe bassezze e piu facevo male a me stessa dimendicando di tutelarmi.Ho sbagliato io ad affidarmi al 100% ad un altra persona anche se quella persona era mio marito.Ma sbagliando s'impara...a volte quando mi sale la rabbia mi ripeto "ben ti sta,adesso vedi di non sbagliare piu"


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, no, Conte, non è inteso in questo modo!
> nel mio caso, semmai il contrario!


Non mi cucchi...
Esempio stasera per dire...

Dico alla moglie tienimi un posto al saggio di canto della figlia...

E lei non lo fa

Poco male, mi siedo in fondo e come si accorgono chi sono non solo mi portano da bere e mangiare...
Ma mi trattano come super ospite d'onore

Poi fanno a mia figlia...ah ma tu sei figlia d'arte e qui e lì e su e giù

E io dico alla moglie?

Visto?

Avresti avuto il tuo vantaggio avermi al mio fianco....invece niente...ciapa e porta a casa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mettere su un piedistallo chi amiamo è pericoloso per entrambi,mette a repentaglio l'equilibrio del rapporto....io l'ho fatto senza rendermi conto che mi ponevo in una posizione d'inferiorità e davo a lui l'occasione di trattarmi da inferiore.poi piu è alto il piedistallo e maggiore è la delusione quando veniamo traditi.è molto difficile accettare il tradimento da parte di chi consideravi un supereroe...


Io sul piedistallo ci sono nato.
Ovvio mille e più donne hanno tentato di tirarmi giù...per fregarmi il posto...

Ma io sono fatto come quei giocattoli a cui se premi il fondo si afflosciano no?

Molli il fondo e paffete torna tutto come prima...


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sul piedistallo ci sono nato.
> Ovvio mille e più donne hanno tentato di tirarmi giù...per fregarmi il posto...
> 
> Ma io sono fatto come quei giocattoli a cui se premi il fondo si afflosciano no?
> ...


conte cosa ti posso dire?e se ti dico che gli uomini-giocattoli come quelli che dici tu ogni volta che li ho incontrati li ho evitati ti offendi?no non ti offendi troppo intelligente per offenderti no?buonasera


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> conte cosa ti posso dire?e se ti dico che gli uomini-giocattoli come quelli che dici tu ogni volta che li ho incontrati li ho evitati ti offendi?no non ti offendi troppo intelligente per offenderti no?buonasera


Perchè dovrei offendermi?

Hai fatto solo bene no?

Che non sia mai che ti prendi un bambolotto e non ti avvedi che in realtà è Chucky...no?

Lo sai chi è Chucky?

E nonostante tutto trovò l0amore pure lui

Buonasera a te!


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei offendermi?
> 
> Hai fatto solo bene no?
> 
> ...


and who is Chuky?


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non conosco bene la tua storia, di cui mi hanno colpita i seguenti:
> 1- quando tu e tuo marito vi siete sposati/fidanzati c'era un certa
> differenza di età (per me ragguardevole....)
> 2- tuo marito ha cercato (utilizzi tu questo verbo) non una coetanea sua,
> ...


orby, io e mio marito abbiamo otto anni di differenza. Ha scelto una con trentadue anni di meno. Ci siamo allontanati e non ci siamo più presi cura uno dell'altro, per diversi motivi.
Su di me la psicoterapia ha avuto ottimi effetti,e quella frase era per farmi ragionare sul fatto che non è il caso che mi faccia mettere più i piedi in testa. Io sto lavorando molto su me stessa,e quindi quella frase era più permesso che per noi. No, si tratta di una ricostruzione perché dopo ventiquattro anni di matrimonio le fondamento sono state gettate e si è la votato. Poi ad un certo punto c'è stato un tifone. Tante cose, anche che non andavano, sono state distrutte. Cerchiamo di ripartire da quelle buone.
non voglio neanche immaginari fra dieci anni. Adesso lavoro sul "qui e adesso".


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io lo so perche per anni ho fatto come te e quando per via della nascita dei miei figli e ripresa della mia autonomia son cambiate le condizioni lui si ribellato a suo modo,si e allontanato ed ha buttato nela spazzattura tutto quello che ci univa.Ma io negavo,era una crisi mi ripetevo,una crisi passegera...e piu negavo,piu mi dicevo che lui era una uomo serio di principi e di valori,che non era capace di certe bassezze e piu facevo male a me stessa dimendicando di tutelarmi.Ho sbagliato io ad affidarmi al 100% ad un altra persona anche se quella persona era mio marito.Ma sbagliando s'impara...a volte quando mi sale la rabbia mi ripeto "ben ti sta,adesso vedi di non sbagliare piu"


Ah, ah, Erato'. Anch'io mi dico "ben mi sta! La prossima volta vedi di aprire gli occhi per bene!
comunque ti quoto il messaggio. Ho anche imparato a non fidarmi più, in quel modo così esclusivo. Anche la psico una delle prime volte mi ha detto che ero stata molto ingenua a fidarmi così tanto.
ricordiamoci il proverbio:" fidarsi e bene, non fidarsi e meglio!"


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sul piedistallo ci sono nato.
> Ovvio mille e più donne hanno tentato di tirarmi giù...per fregarmi il posto...
> 
> Ma io sono fatto come quei giocattoli a cui se premi il fondo si afflosciano no?
> ...


Seeeee, adesso! Addirittura nato! Ci sei salito appena hai imparato ad arrampicarti!
E poi, chi è Chaky?


----------



## Eratò (23 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, ah, Erato'. Anch'io mi dico "ben mi sta! La prossima volta vedi di aprire gli occhi per bene!
> comunque ti quoto il messaggio. Ho anche imparato a non fidarmi più, in quel modo così esclusivo. Anche la psico una delle prime volte mi ha detto che ero stata molto ingenua a fidarmi così tanto.
> ricordiamoci il proverbio:" fidarsi e bene, non fidarsi e meglio!"


Apollonia ricordiamoci anche che mettere sul piedistallo (almeno per me) significa lasciar fare a lui scelte che spettano a noi, che riguardano la nostra di vita, scelte che noi non avremmo forse fatto.Questo crea rancore, rabbia repressa, annullamento della propria individualità.Imparare ad imporsi mantenendo cmq il confronto è essenziale per l'equilibrio del rapporto.


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, ah, Erato'. Anch'io mi dico "ben mi sta! La prossima volta vedi di aprire gli occhi per bene!
> comunque ti quoto il messaggio. Ho anche imparato a non fidarmi più, in quel modo così esclusivo. Anche la psico una delle prime volte mi ha detto che ero stata molto ingenua a fidarmi così tanto.
> ricordiamoci il proverbio:" *fidarsi e bene, non fidarsi e meglio!*"


Sul bugiardino ... non era indicato 



Erato' ha detto:


> Apollonia ricordiamoci anche che mettere sul piedistallo (almeno per me) significa lasciar fare a lui scelte che spettano a noi, che riguardano la nostra di vita, scelte che noi non avremmo forse fatto.*Questo crea rancore, rabbia repressa, annullamento della propria individualità*.Imparare ad imporsi mantenendo cmq il confronto è essenziale per l'equilibrio del rapporto.


Direi pure un notevole :girapalle: ... comunque ciao bellissima :bacissimo:


----------



## Eratò (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sul bugiardino ... non era indicato
> 
> 
> 
> Direi pure un notevole :girapalle: ... comunque ciao bellissima :bacissimo:


ma io dico no?perche dev'essere tutto cosi complicato?in pratica prima di metterti con una persona bisogna pregare fortemente e affidarsi alla divina misericordia!cmq adorato lupetto mio sallo:i fine settimana mi manchi troppo:bacissimo::bacissimo::abbraccio:


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io dico no?perche dev'essere tutto cosi complicato?in pratica prima di metterti con una persona bisogna pregare fortemente e affidarsi alla divina misericordia!cmq adorato lupetto mio sallo:i fine settimana mi manchi troppo:bacissimo::bacissimo::abbraccio:


'sagerata :mexican:


----------



## Eratò (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> 'sagerata :mexican:


non dubitare wolfino perche ci rimango  male​son senzzzzibbbbile e tu lo sai bene no?quella notte dopo quel tango
interminabile mi confidai con te


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non dubitare wolfino perche ci rimango  maleson senzzzzibbbbile e tu lo sai bene no?quella notte dopo quel tango
> interminabile mi confidai con te


Quante volte ti ho detto di non scrivere nulla sulle nostre frequentazioni ... che poi diamo la stura alla gente che non si sa fase nemmeno una pentola a pressione di cazzetti propri ... pronta per il prossimo giro? 

edit: in effetti quella notte ... emhhh :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> and who is Chuky?


Questo...

[video=youtube;dmdJeAnyPqA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmdJeAnyPqA[/video]

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> orby, io e mio marito abbiamo otto anni di differenza. Ha scelto una con trentadue anni di meno. Ci siamo allontanati e non ci siamo più presi cura uno dell'altro, per diversi motivi.
> Su di me la psicoterapia ha avuto ottimi effetti,e quella frase era per farmi ragionare sul fatto che non è il caso che mi faccia mettere più i piedi in testa. Io sto lavorando molto su me stessa,e quindi quella frase era più permesso che per noi. No, si tratta di una ricostruzione perché dopo ventiquattro anni di matrimonio le fondamento sono state gettate e si è la votato. Poi ad un certo punto c'è stato un tifone. Tante cose, anche che non andavano, sono state distrutte. Cerchiamo di ripartire da quelle buone.
> non voglio neanche immaginari fra dieci anni. Adesso lavoro sul "qui e adesso".


Hic et nunc
Il motto del ribelle jungeriano

Ma tu ragiona sempre che sei una signora matura
che si fa spaventare da una sciaccuetta...ok?

Come può darsi ciò?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Seeeee, adesso! Addirittura nato! Ci sei salito appena hai imparato ad arrampicarti!
> E poi, chi è Chaky?


Chuky...due...
[video=youtube;Wv9nOzhq2QA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv9nOzhq2QA[/video]


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hic et nunc
> Il motto del ribelle jungeriano
> 
> Ma tu ragiona sempre che sei una signora matura
> ...


Sai che qualche sera fa, in preda a 'delirio di pensamento' ho pensato:" il conte mi ha detto che sono la first lady! Via pensieri cattivi!" Beh, mi ha aiutata!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai che qualche sera fa, in preda a 'delirio di pensamento' ho pensato:" il conte mi ha detto che sono la first lady! Via pensieri cattivi!" Beh, mi ha aiutata!


Infatti io ho sempre scacciato i brutti pensieri con i bei pensieri no?
Ma non essendo una donna
non ho una altra parte di me stesso in conflitto no?

Poi non sei tu che devi cercare uno che ti piaccia
Piuttosto è stare attenta come affascini no?

E vieni a casa e dici
Sai caro uno di 27 anni mi ha fatto i complimenti

E' così che nascono certe cose?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (23 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mettere sul piedistallo per me ha significato considerarlo come persona con la P maiuscola.
> Si, cadere dal piedistallo significa perdere la stima e la fiducia. E io in lui ne avevo riposto moltissimo sia di una che dell'altra. E lui adesso sa che non gli credo più.
> Ti capisco benissimo quando dici che non riesci a rispondermi, l'altra sera quando mi ha risposto male, ho avuto la voglia tremenda di telefonare all'avvocato. Ma voglio fare veramente di tutto per vedere se riesco a salvare qualcosa.
> So che molte persone, leggendo ciò che scrivo, possano pensare che sia stupida a stare ancora con lui. E che ci sono anche ragioni di cui non ho parlato che devo tenere in considerazione. Penso che anch'io dal di fuori direi le tue stesse parole. Però anche ai carcerati si da' una possibilità. Io ho conosciuto un assassino, che si era ripreso. Certo è che la possibilità e' una sola.
> Grazie per essere tornata. ;-)


Sono rimasta un po' indietro e non so se hai raccontato l'episodio di lui che ti ha risposto male...

Vorrei commentare, però, la faccenda del piedistallo: anch'io ce l'avevo messo, come vedi siamo in tante qui... 
Ovviamente è sceso seduta stante, anzi, è proprio caduto rovinosamente e non ci rimonterà mai più, questo è poco ma sicuro!
A parte questo, una riflessione sul fatto che, se ci pensi bene, è l'amore profondo per una persona che ti induce a mettere quella persona su di quel piedistallo, l'amore te la fa stimare e ti fa sentire protetta e fiduciosa fra le sue braccia, mi sembra che sia nell'ordine naturale delle cose...
Anch'io sono stata bonariamente rimproverata dallo psicologo, ma, ripeto, è un rimprovero che mi lascia perplessa...

Come sono perplessa sul fatto che ora, i nostri campioni di uomini (ci includo anche il tuo) non siano più meritevoli della nostra stima.
E mi chiedo se questo può essere definito ancora amore.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono rimasta un po' indietro e non so se hai raccontato l'episodio di lui che ti ha risposto male...
> 
> Vorrei commentare, però, la faccenda del piedistallo: anch'io ce l'avevo messo, come vedi siamo in tante qui...
> Ovviamente è sceso seduta stante, anzi, è proprio caduto rovinosamente e non ci rimonterà mai più, questo è poco ma sicuro!
> ...


Questo è individuale.
Io non amo chi non stimo.
Preciso che stimare non significa, per me, mettere su nessun piedistallo.


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono rimasta un po' indietro e non so se hai raccontato l'episodio di lui che ti ha risposto male...
> 
> Vorrei commentare, però, la faccenda del piedistallo: anch'io ce l'avevo messo, come vedi siamo in tante qui...
> Ovviamente è sceso seduta stante, anzi, è proprio caduto rovinosamente e non ci rimonterà mai più, questo è poco ma sicuro!
> ...


Vero pure dall'altra parte ... giusto così per precisare che gli "sportivi" non hanno un solo sesso per il resto :up:


----------



## Horny (23 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> orby, io e mio marito abbiamo otto anni di differenza. Ha scelto una con trentadue anni di meno. Ci siamo allontanati e non ci siamo più presi cura uno dell'altro, per diversi motivi.
> Su di me la psicoterapia ha avuto ottimi effetti,e quella frase era per farmi ragionare sul fatto che non è il caso che mi faccia mettere più i piedi in testa. Io sto lavorando molto su me stessa,e quindi quella frase era più permesso che per noi. No, si tratta di una ricostruzione perché dopo ventiquattro anni di matrimonio le fondamento sono state gettate e si è la votato. Poi ad un certo punto c'è stato un tifone. Tante cose, anche che non andavano, sono state distrutte. Cerchiamo di ripartire da quelle buone.
> non voglio neanche immaginari fra dieci anni. Adesso lavoro sul "qui e adesso".


Be' Apollonia,
scusa ma dissento.
le fondamenta di un rapporto, soprattutto in termini solidità, non le misurerei in anni trascorsi accanto a qualcuno.
Per moltissime coppie il tifone arriva alla nascita di un figlio.
Si, è una frase che, invariabilmente, tutti gli psicologi dicono.
Io l'ho ascoltata, alla nausea, e da numerose fonti.
Anche qui, non condivido.
Ad esempio, a me non serve che qualcuno mi faccia notare che ho qualche responsabilità causale diretta negli accadimenti della mia vita, questione che sarebbe evidente pure a mio figlio se fosse scemo.
Ma sai, i nessi causali sono infiniti, no?
A me, personalmente, serve molto più qualcuno che mi dica: guarda che moooolte cose non dipendono da te, accetta i tuoi limiti....molla il controllo, non sentirti in colpa.
Era un esempio.
A me dai l'impressione che vorresti tornare al momento in cui la protezione di tuo marito ce l'avevi ancora.
In cui eri solo tu la figlia. E potresti pure averne tutti i diritti!!!!
Ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere con il non farsi mettere i piedi in testa, o col dividersi al 50% le responsabilità e blabla.
Questioni, queste ultime, che di per se considerate, non avrebbero per me alcuna rilevanza e che sarebbero comunque impossibili da controllare e prevedere.


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono rimasta un po' indietro e non so se hai raccontato l'episodio di lui che ti ha risposto male...
> 
> Vorrei commentare, però, la faccenda del piedistallo: anch'io ce l'avevo messo, come vedi siamo in tante qui...
> Ovviamente è sceso seduta stante, anzi, è proprio caduto rovinosamente e non ci rimonterà mai più, questo è poco ma sicuro!
> ...


Anch'io me lo chiedo...
e ti chiedo:" tu sei riuscita perdonarlo?"


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vero pure dall'altra parte ... giusto così per precisare che gli "sportivi" non hanno un solo sesso per il resto :up:


Sicuro, Wolf. Noi donne parliamo di uomini, ma vale la stessa cosa per il sesso opposto!


----------



## Apollonia (23 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be' Apollonia,
> scusa ma dissento.
> le fondamenta di un rapporto, soprattutto in termini solidità, non le misurerei in anni trascorsi accanto a qualcuno.
> Per moltissime coppie il tifone arriva alla nascita di un figlio.
> ...


io non misuro le fondamenta in termini di anni. Le misuro in termini di quello che avevamo costruito.
le responsabilità sono, secondo me da capire ed analizzare, non da controllare e prevedere. La protezione di mio marito l'ho avuta, e se vuoi la ho ancora, ma in questo momento sono io che lotto con i fantasmi, non lui.


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io me lo chiedo...
> e ti chiedo:" tu sei riuscita perdonarlo?"



Diciamo che mi sto lasciando alle spalle la brutta faccenda, piano piano...
Il perdono?
No, non ci sono ancora riuscita e me ne accorgo dal risentimento che covo di tanto in tanto dentro di me.
E andiamo avanti così...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi sto lasciando alle spalle la brutta faccenda, piano piano...
> Il perdono?
> No, non ci sono ancora riuscita e me ne accorgo dal risentimento che covo di tanto in tanto dentro di me.
> E andiamo avanti così...


Ti abbraccio.
Il risentimento (stupito) non so quando finirà.


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> io non misuro le fondamenta in termini di anni. Le misuro in termini di quello che avevamo costruito.
> le responsabilità sono, secondo me da capire ed analizzare, non da controllare e prevedere. La protezione di mio marito l'ho avuta, e se vuoi la ho ancora, *ma in questo momento sono io che lotto con i fantasmi, non lui.*




...altro che "in questo momento"!!
Temo che ci lotterai ancora per molto, ma spero comunque di sbagliare pronostico.
Sì, il lavoro è quasi tutto nostro, ma credimi che delle volte mi rompe davvero tanto sentirmi dire "ormai non posso tornare indietro..."
In effetti, è anche così, ma è difficile!


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio.
> Il risentimento (stupito) non so quando finirà.




Forse mai, incomincio a pensarlo...
Sono convinta che certe cose offendano profondamente le persone, e, in particolare, le persone che amano tanto.
E' perfettamente normale.
Ricambio l'abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Forse mai, incomincio a pensarlo...
> Sono convinta che certe cose offendano profondamente le persone, e, in particolare, le persone che amano tanto.
> E' perfettamente normale.
> Ricambio l'abbraccio


:smile:


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...altro che "in questo momento"!!
> Temo che ci lotterai ancora per molto, ma spero comunque di sbagliare pronostico.
> Sì, il lavoro è quasi tutto nostro, ma credimi che delle volte mi rompe davvero tanto sentirmi dire "ormai non posso tornare indietro..."
> In effetti, è anche così, ma è difficile!


Ecco, appunto. Perché io devo lavorare per una cosa che non ho commesso? Ho capito che non posso tornare indietro, ma non è stata una mia scelta, porca miseria, io l'ho subita la scelta. Di una persona in cui nutrivo la massima fiducia.



Diletta ha detto:


> Forse mai, incomincio a pensarlo...
> Sono convinta che certe cose offendano profondamente le persone, e, in particolare, le persone che amano tanto.
> E' perfettamente normale.
> Ricambio l'abbraccio


E l'offesa e' perdonabile? Io penso di no, se non  con la capacità di perdono, che io sinceramente non so se ho e avrò. E allora mi chiedo che senso abbia stare con un marito che non si riesce a perdonare? La domanda e' rivolta più a me che a te.



Diletta ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi sto lasciando alle spalle la brutta faccenda, piano piano...
> Il perdono?
> No, non ci sono ancora riuscita e me ne accorgo dal risentimento che covo di tanto in tanto dentro di me.
> E andiamo avanti così...


E allora andiamo avanti senza più "sogni"? O è meglio troncare e buonanotte?
 Niente, son tutti pensieri che mi frullano in testa in questi giorni.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. Perché io devo lavorare per una cosa che non ho commesso? Ho capito che non posso tornare indietro, ma non è stata una mia scelta, porca miseria, io l'ho subita la scelta. Di una persona in cui nutrivo la massima fiducia.
> 
> 
> E l'offesa e' perdonabile? Io penso di no, se non  con la capacità di perdono, che io sinceramente non so se ho e avrò. E allora mi chiedo che senso abbia stare con un marito che non si riesce a perdonare? La domanda e' rivolta più a me che a te.
> ...


Il perdono e il risentimento per me sono indipendenti dalla scelta che si compie.
Certamente provare risentimento per chi non vedi è un dettaglio, mentre provarlo per qualcuno con cui convivi è una ferita aperta.


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. Perché io devo lavorare per una cosa che non ho commesso? Ho capito che non posso tornare indietro, ma non è stata una mia scelta, porca miseria, io l'ho subita la scelta. Di una persona in cui nutrivo la massima fiducia.
> 
> 
> E l'offesa e' perdonabile? Io penso di no, se non  con la capacità di perdono, che io sinceramente non so se ho e avrò. E allora mi chiedo che senso abbia stare con un marito che non si riesce a perdonare? La domanda e' rivolta più a me che a te.
> ...




E anche questo, cara Apollonia, è perfettamente normale!
La nostra mente come un vulcano in piena attività, vero?
Ma finisce anche questa fase e dopo arriva la quiete, proprio come dopo le tempeste.
E arriva il momento che ci si lecca le ferite, ognuno le sue...

Ecco, ora provo a rispondere alle tue domande, che sono molto centrate.

1) sapessi le volte che ho detto e che dico (a lui) la cosa che hai espresso tu.
E lo dico con la massima indignazione di chi ha subito una scelta e di chi deve farsi carico di un lavoro enorme, che non aveva chiesto di fare e che non gli interessava affatto.
Però qui devo essere onesta: il fattaccio è stato la scintilla che ha dato il via ad una esperienza mirabile per me grazie al lavoro interiore che ho fatto e che ha avuto come risultato la nascita di una nuova persona (io).
Non l'avrei mai fatto se non ci fosse stato uno scossone del genere, non ci sarebbe stata questa opportunità.
Io penso che le cose non avvengano per puro caso.
Quindi, quando dico quanto sopra con indignazione lo faccio più per sfogo che per altro, anche se è uno sfogo sentito che emerge quando il tormento si impossessa di me.
Pertanto, non posso non dire che, guardando la persona che ero prima e quella che sono ora, non farei a cambio, fermo restando il prezzo decisamente alto in termini anche di salute...   
Inoltre, quando mi sale la carogna (come dicono qui) penso fra me e me che, visto che l'obiettivo che mi sono prefissa è quello di stare bene, è ovvio che il lavoro lo debba fare io, volente o nolente...  

2) D'accordo con te.
Io spero nella capacità di perdono, vorrei tanto arrivarci perché questo significherebbe il recupero di una completa serenità da parte mia, almeno così credo, quindi lo auspico.
Secondo me, ci sono cento motivi per cui si decide di continuare a stare insieme, a prescindere dall'aspetto perdono.
Se quello poi verrà, tanto meglio, altrimenti si vive lo stesso.

3) I sogni...mi si sono riaffacciati con delicatezza, quasi direi intimoriti...
Ci vado molto molto cauta a sognare progetti condivisibili con lui, qualche accenno di pensiero qua e là, ma niente di predominante.
Ho dirottato anche i sogni verso altri orizzonti.
Con lui vale soprattutto la regola che hai già menzionato del "qui e ora".


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il perdono e il risentimento per me sono indipendenti dalla scelta che si compie.
> Certamente provare risentimento per chi non vedi è un dettaglio, mentre provarlo per qualcuno con cui convivi è una ferita aperta.



Ho scritto lo stesso identico concetto che hai espresso tu, ma ti giuro di non aver copiato!!!:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho scritto lo stesso identico concetto che hai espresso tu, ma ti giuro di non aver copiato!!!:singleeye:


Tutte le ferite si rimarginano :smile:


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte le ferite si rimarginano :smile:




Sì, e meno si guardano e prima guariscono (mi è venuta così...).


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E anche questo, cara Apollonia, è perfettamente normale!
> La nostra mente come un vulcano in piena attività, vero?
> Ma finisce anche questa fase e dopo arriva la quiete, proprio come dopo le tempeste.
> E arriva il momento che ci si lecca le ferite, ognuno le sue...
> ...


1) anche per me è' e penso sarà un grosso lavoro interiore, che già ha dato i suoi frutti, non per lui, ma per me. Quello che mi fa incavolare che lui si sente artefice del mio cambiamento, perché dice che se non fosse successo quello che e' successo, io non sarei cambiata, e quindi quello che è successo, che è opera sua, mi ha fatto bene. La psico continua a dirmi che devo pensare a me è non a lui. Si, il prezzo e altissimo in termini di salute,e anche economico. Ogni tanto mi chiedo se non  avessi avuto la possibilità economica cosa avrei fatto. È anch'io credo che nulla succeda per caso. Sinceramente avrei preferito qualcosa di più piacevole.
2) ecco, a questo punto lo spero anch'io. Non per noi, ma per me. Quanto si diventa egoisti dopo il tradimento!
3)qui i sogni ci sono, ma mi guardo bene dal condividerli con lui. Pensa però che sono così cretina che mi sento un po' in colpa per scriver su questo forum senza che lui ne sappia nulla. Ma ho deciso che un pochino della mia vita d'ora in poi sarà solo mia. Io non sono mai stata per il qui e ora, ma mi sono costretta a diventarlo. I primi tempi addirittura andavo avanti ora per ora, neanche giorno per giorno. Se ci penso adesso al male che ho patito, mi dico che non me lo meritavo proprio. 
Comunque mi fa "piacere" ( si fa per dire!) che stia attraversando una fase normale di questo percorso.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte le ferite si rimarginano :smile:





Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, e meno si guardano e prima guariscono (mi è venuta così...).


siete veramente sicure di questo? Le ferite fisiche sicuramente si, ma quelle dell'anima...


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il perdono e il risentimento per me sono indipendenti dalla scelta che si compie.
> Certamente provare risentimento per chi non vedi è un dettaglio, mentre provarlo per qualcuno con cui convivi è una ferita aperta.


 Perché? Se perdoni qualcuno riesci a conviverci, se covi risentimento no. Io non sono, di carattere, una vendicativa che porta rancore, però sono capacissima di chiudere definitivamente una storia e non pensarci mai più.
Questo mi succede anche con le amicizie.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> siete veramente sicure di questo? Le ferite fisiche sicuramente si, ma quelle dell'anima...


Restano. Fanno meno male ma ogni tanto inevitabilmente ci ripensi e non ti capaciti che siastato capace di mentire a te e cosi tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perché? Se perdoni qualcuno riesci a conviverci, se covi risentimento no. Io non sono, di carattere, una vendicativa che porta rancore, però sono capacissima di chiudere definitivamente una storia e non pensarci mai più.
> Questo mi succede anche con le amicizie.


Io parlavo proprio del rancore.
Il perdono è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Restano. Fanno meno male ma ogni tanto inevitabilmente ci ripensi e *non ti capaciti che siastato capace di mentire a te e cosi tanto*.


 Da qui nasce lo stupore.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo proprio del rancore.
> Il perdono è un'altra cosa.


Ah, ho capito. Mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno che ha VERAMENTE perdonato.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Da qui nasce lo stupore.


 Sicuramente. E anche lo sgomento.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Restano. Fanno meno male ma ogni tanto inevitabilmente ci ripensi e non ti capaciti che siastato capace di mentire a te e cosi tanto.


Si, resteranno per sempre. Ma mi chiedevo se, come quelle fisiche, le ricordi solamente quando cambia il tempo!


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si, resteranno per sempre. Ma mi chiedevo se, come quelle fisiche, le ricordi solamente quando cambia il tempo!




E' quello che mi diceva lo psicologo: se ben ricordo mi portava l'esempio delle ossa che dolgono quando appunto cambia il tempo!!
E così è e sarà per le ferite dell'anima.
E su questo non ho dubbi.


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

*apollonia*

guarda, io sarei avvalenata dal risentimento,
in un caso come quello che descrive disperso.
e durerebbe tipo....un paio di mesi (vado larga)
poi la persona mi diventerebbe indifferente,
non so, io non riesco a provare rancore, mi subentra
l'indifferenza.
ma nel caso tua, mi pare un po' diverso,
più difficile.
perché tu alcune spiegazioni le hai in fondo trovate.
credo già dai primi giorni o mesi.
Le hai scritte anche qui.
Non che queste giustifichino tuo marito eh, ma comunque
un peso lo hanno.
però se non riesci davvero a perdonare,
non sarai più felice da serie A.
bisogna capire se sei il tipo che si accontenta della serie B.
Io te lo auguro davvero di cuore.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito. Mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno che ha VERAMENTE perdonat.


A parole qualcuno qui lo abbiamo letto....pero'  tutti a loro volta hanno  tradito dopo.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si, resteranno per sempre. Ma mi chiedevo se, come quelle fisiche, le ricordi solamente quando cambia il tempo!



Ciao

no. Come sottofondo rimangono e un retrogusto amaro rimane. 
La vita di coppia cambia e questo cambiamento lo vivi ogni giorno. 
Certo, ci si abitua e si fa pace con la vita ... faranno sempre meno male,
ma faranno parte di te ... e non c'è settimana senza che qualcosa te lo faccia risentire ...

Mi dispiace ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no. Come sottofondo rimangono e un retrogusto amaro rimane.
> La vita di coppia cambia e questo cambiamento lo vivi ogni giorno.
> ...


Si, anch'io lo credo. Ma come le cicatrici sulla pelle, che dopo un po' non fanno più così male, forse anche quelle dell'anima sono via via meno dolorose. Sicuramente cambia la coppia e anche i componenti. Tutto sta a capire se piace questo cambiamento.


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si, anch'io lo credo. Ma come le cicatrici sulla pelle, che dopo un po' non fanno più così male, forse anche quelle dell'anima sono via via meno dolorose. Sicuramente cambia la coppia e anche i componenti. *Tutto sta a capire se piace questo cambiamento.*



Sì, solo che non è facile da capire, soprattutto all'inizio.
Bruttissimo il periodo in cui sei travolta da tutto quel turbinio di emozioni contrastanti e che, un giorno, ti fanno pensare ad una cosa e il giorno dopo a tutto il contrario!
E perdi le poche energie che ti rimangono...

Ma come ha detto Sienne, col tempo ci si abitua e si riesce a convivere con la nuova realtà, e ritrovi, piano piano, l'equilibrio.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, solo che non è facile da capire, soprattutto all'inizio.
> Bruttissimo il periodo in cui sei travolta da tutto quel turbinio di emozioni contrastanti e che, un giorno, ti fanno pensare ad una cosa e il giorno dopo a tutto il contrario!
> E perdi le poche energie che ti rimangono...
> 
> Ma come ha detto Sienne, col tempo ci si abitua e si riesce a convivere con la nuova realtà, e ritrovi, piano piano, l'equilibrio.


Io sto vivendo PROPRIO il periodo che tu descrivi. È l'abitudine, per adesso, non c'è l'ho ancora. Orrendo, veramente orrendo...


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io sto vivendo PROPRIO il periodo che tu descrivi. È l'abitudine, per adesso, non c'è l'ho ancora. Orrendo, veramente orrendo...


...a me è durato quasi tre anni!!!
Ma era meglio se non te lo dicevo.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...a me è durato quasi tre anni!!!
> Ma era meglio se non te lo dicevo.


No, no, hai fatto bene! Mi mancano SOLO due anni e mezzo!:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, no, hai fatto bene! Mi mancano SOLO due anni e mezzo!:rotfl:



se ti può consolare, passano anche questi come il vento!!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> se ti può consolare, passano anche questi come il vento!!


Diletta, l'hai mai fatto sesso anale?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta, l'hai mai fatto sesso anale?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa Diletta la risata non è nei tuoi riguardi macerte sparate di Jb mi fanno schiattare


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa Diletta la risata non è nei tuoi riguardi macerte sparate di Jb mi fanno schiattare



Ciao

in effetti ... 

chi sa, che statistica starà facendo in quella sua testolina ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si, anch'io lo credo. Ma come le cicatrici sulla pelle, che dopo un po' non fanno più così male, forse anche quelle dell'anima sono via via meno dolorose. Sicuramente cambia la coppia e anche i componenti. Tutto sta a capire se piace questo cambiamento.



Ciao 

Il cambiamento tocca ad entrambi. Una delle questioni sta anche nel fatto,
se il cambiamento viene accettato e vissuto al meglio da entrambi. 
Nel mio caso non è stato così. Lui ha fatto tanto, veramente. Ma voleva
tornare ad essere quelli che eravamo ... cioè non accettava il mio cambiamento. 
E così, dopo quattro anni, me ne sono andata ... perché il capitolo non si chiudeva. 

Oltre ad un proprio equilibrio, anche l'altro lo deve trovare e poi uno assieme ... 
Perciò, ci vuole tempo ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (26 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il cambiamento tocca ad entrambi. Una delle questioni sta anche nel fatto,
> se il cambiamento viene accettato e vissuto al meglio da entrambi.
> ...


Cavoli, Sienne, dopo quattro anni? Accidenti!
io sto cambiando moltissimo, anche perché sto facendo analisi. Lui non è cambiato, ( almeno non si vede e messaggia più con la tipa, questo e' il suo cambiamento degli ultimi due mesi) e di fatto non è cambiata la nostra coppia. Infatti a me la coppia di adesso non va più  bene. Forse a lui si.
Sinceramente non lo so, perché lui non vuole parlare di noi è di ciò che è stato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Cavoli, Sienne, dopo quattro anni? Accidenti!
> io sto cambiando moltissimo, anche perché sto facendo analisi. Lui non è cambiato, ( almeno non si vede e messaggia più con la tipa, questo e' il suo cambiamento degli ultimi due mesi) e di fatto non è cambiata la nostra coppia. Infatti a me la coppia di adesso non va più  bene. Forse a lui si.
> Sinceramente non lo so, perché lui non vuole parlare di noi è di ciò che è stato.


Penso che ogni coppia possa trovare un modo migliore di stare insieme (anche ognuno a casa sua :carneval e che chi tradisce lo faccia perché non abbia la capacità o la consapevolezza di capire cosa vuole e chiederlo e lo cerchi o lo trovi altrove, non è neanche detto che si possa trovare tutto all'interno della coppia, del resto.
Il tradito o stava meglio o era più accomodante e non ha cercato o trovato altro.
Dopo il tradimento il tradito diventa consapevole di volere delle cose ma se il traditore non era stato in grado di esprimersi prima è difficile che riesca dopo.
Non è neanche detto che entrambi vogliano le stesse cose.


----------



## Apollonia (26 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che ogni coppia possa trovare un modo migliore di stare insieme (anche ognuno a casa sua :carneval e che chi tradisce lo faccia perché non abbia la capacità o la consapevolezza di capire cosa vuole e chiederlo e lo cerchi o lo trovi altrove, non è neanche detto che si possa trovare tutto all'interno della coppia, del resto.
> Il tradito o stava meglio o era più accomodante e non ha cercato o trovato altro.
> Dopo il tradimento il tradito diventa consapevole di volere delle cose ma se il traditore non era stato in grado di esprimersi prima è difficile che riesca dopo.
> Non è neanche detto che entrambi vogliano le stesse cose.


Sono d'accordo con te che può essere che non si trovi tutto all'interno della coppia, ma esistono compromessi che si possono accettare, altrimenti, come dici tu, ognuno va per la sua strada.
Io non so se sono diventata consapevole di volere certe cose, ma so che adesso il mio atteggiamento nei confronti di mio marito è cambiato moltissimo, e non dico perché sono più presente, ma perché certe cose che lui dice o fa adesso non mi toccano più. Sono diventata decisamente più forte.
Ed è altrettanto vero che lui non è in grado di esprimere il suo disagio. Non lo è stato prima e non lo è adesso.
Per questo volevo fare terapia di coppia...


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Cavoli, Sienne, dopo quattro anni? Accidenti!
> io sto cambiando moltissimo, anche perché sto facendo analisi. Lui non è cambiato, ( almeno non si vede e messaggia più con la tipa, questo e' il suo cambiamento degli ultimi due mesi) e di fatto non è cambiata la nostra coppia. Infatti a me la coppia di adesso non va più  bene. Forse a lui si.
> Sinceramente non lo so, perché lui non vuole parlare di noi è di ciò che è stato.



Ciao

in questi quattro anni sono accadute tante cose ... che ci ha tenuti impegnati e ci ha fatto digerire il tutto. 
Lui ha cambiato lavoro per rassicurarmi, ci siamo sposati per questioni burocratiche, 
ho preso un'altra laurea perché ho cambiato mestiere ecc. Mi sono molto concentrata su me stessa 
e meno sulla coppia. Visto che lui rimaneva piuttosto fermo e un aiuto non lo voleva. È stato quasi 
un percorso naturale. Alla fine, non l'ho lasciato per il tradimento in sé, ma per la sua incapacità ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (27 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*

l'argomento non è pertinente alla discussione.
I'm sorry for you!


----------



## Trinità (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il cambiamento tocca ad entrambi. Una delle questioni sta anche nel fatto,
> se il cambiamento viene accettato e vissuto al meglio da entrambi.
> ...


Se fosse possibile desidererei capire quando Tu hai accettato il tuo cambiamento durante questi 4 anni.
Complimenti per come avete scritto e per i contenuti.....


----------



## Divì (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in questi quattro anni sono accadute tante cose ... che ci ha tenuti impegnati e ci ha fatto digerire il tutto.
> Lui ha cambiato lavoro per rassicurarmi, ci siamo sposati per questioni burocratiche,
> ...


E' quel che dicevo anche nel 3d di disperso. Il percorso deve essere fatto dalla coppia, e non c'entra nulla ne' col perdono ne' con il proprio individuale progresso o regresso.


E questo risponde al quesito di qualche mese fa fatto da Circe sul "noi".

Mi sembra che se il tradimento non e' vissuto come un'occasione per entrambi, ma solo come una caduta (sempre escludendo i traditori seriali) dell'uno "contro" l'altro, ovviamente si cambia. Ma il cambiamento non necessariamente genera un nuovo "noi".


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

*Provocazione*

Se si capisce che, in fondo, il noi non c'era mai stato ma solo immaginato, magari da entrambi in modo diverso, ed è questa la causa della crisi (se il tradimento ne è stato un sintomo), perché affannarsi a costruire (perché non c'è nulla da ri-costruire) una coppia se non ci è riusciti in 10, 15, 20 anni?


----------



## Divì (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si capisce che, in fondo, il noi non c'era mai stato ma solo immaginato, magari da entrambi in modo diverso, ed è questa la causa della crisi (se il tradimento ne è stato un sintomo), perché affannarsi a costruire (perché non c'è nulla da ri-costruire) una coppia se non ci è riusciti in 10, 15, 20 anni?


E' una bellissima domanda. Ci penso un po', non vorrei banalizzare la risposta.


----------



## Diletta (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si capisce che, in fondo, il noi non c'era mai stato ma solo immaginato, magari da entrambi in modo diverso, ed è questa la causa della crisi (se il tradimento ne è stato un sintomo), perché affannarsi a costruire (perché non c'è nulla da ri-costruire) una coppia se non ci è riusciti in 10, 15, 20 anni?



Ti dico quello che penso riguardo al tuo complesso quesito, perlomeno ci provo...
Se quel "noi" non c'era mai stato, e lo si capisce e se ne prende atto guardandosi indietro e ripensando a tutto il vissuto di coppia, non ha molto senso costruire, a meno che ci sia ancora una forte attrazione reciproca e una voglia di sfidare la vita.
Insomma, se viene da chiedersi "perché no?!" allora si può anche provare, anzi, può essere anche elettrizzante, col carattere giusto.
Secondo me, la vita va presa per il verso giusto e bisogna avere il coraggio di buttarsi...


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se fosse possibile desidererei capire quando Tu hai accettato il tuo cambiamento durante questi 4 anni.
> Complimenti per come avete scritto e per i contenuti.....



Ciao Trinità,


credo, che dipende molto di come si concepisce l'andazzo della vita. 
Per me, la vita è programmabile solo fino ad un certo punto e richiede molta flessibilità. 
Sembrerò egoista, ma ogni botta ricevuta, la cerco di modellarla a mio vantaggio. 
Il tradimento mi ha cambiata in un modo positivo. Mentre prima passavo sopra a molte
cose, ora non lo faccio più ... ma proprio in un senso generale. Cioè, mi voglio più bene. 
Sono più selettiva per cose che mi riguardano e non mi faccio andare bene quasi tutto. 
Ho guadagnato in qualità, sinceramente. E non mi faccio più frenare ... sono più libera ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Trinità,
> 
> 
> credo, che dipende molto di come si concepisce l'andazzo della vita.
> ...



Che bello Sienne!
Ti capisco!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti dico quello che penso riguardo al tuo complesso quesito, perlomeno ci provo...
> Se quel "noi" non c'era mai stato, e lo si capisce e se ne prende atto guardandosi indietro e ripensando a tutto il vissuto di coppia, non ha molto senso costruire, *a meno che ci sia ancora una forte attrazione reciproca e una voglia di sfidare la vita.*
> Insomma, se viene da chiedersi "perché no?!" allora si può anche provare, anzi, può essere anche elettrizzante, col carattere giusto.
> Secondo me, la vita va presa per il verso giusto e bisogna avere il coraggio di buttarsi...


Concordo. Se quelle due persone, incontrandosi ora, si vorrebbero incontrare di nuovo.
Al passato, pieno di ambiguità, bugie, equivoci, non detto, fraintendimenti, omissioni, interpretazioni divergenti, darei meno peso di quel che si è portati a dare.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Trinità,
> 
> 
> credo, che dipende molto di come si concepisce l'andazzo della vita.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Apollonia (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si capisce che, in fondo, il noi non c'era mai stato ma solo immaginato, magari da entrambi in modo diverso, ed è questa la causa della crisi (se il tradimento ne è stato un sintomo), perché affannarsi a costruire (perché non c'è nulla da ri-costruire) una coppia se non ci è riusciti in 10, 15, 20 anni?


Se veramente si riesce ad essere trasparenti e sinceri con se stessi e con l'altro e si capisce  che il 'noi' non c'è mai stato, allora meglio troncare. Se invece c'era un 'noi' , ma che per vari motivi si è perso, allora vale la pena di ricostruire. O almeno di tentarci.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Se quelle due persone, incontrandosi ora, si vorrebbero incontrare di nuovo.
> Al passato, pieno di ambiguità, bugie, equivoci, non detto, fraintendimenti, omissioni, interpretazioni divergenti, darei meno peso di quel che si è portati a dare.


Hai ragione, ma quanto è difficile cercare di pesare poco il passato! Io ne faccio una questione di fiducia!
Ritorna prepotentemente, almeno nella mia testolina, e stai lì a massacrarmi! Che male!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Se veramente si riesce ad essere trasparenti e sinceri con se stessi e con l'altro e si capisce  che il 'noi' non c'è mai stato, allora meglio troncare. Se invece c'era un 'noi' , ma che per vari motivi si è perso, allora vale la pena di ricostruire. O almeno di tentarci.
> 
> 
> Hai ragione, ma quanto è difficile cercare di pesare poco il passato! Io ne faccio una questione di fiducia!
> Ritorna prepotentemente, almeno nella mia testolina, e stai lì a massacrarmi! Che male!


Il dare meno peso può essere letto in due modi: in fin dei conti le bugie e i fraintendimenti erano marginali oppure in fin dei conti lo stare insieme non era stato poi così intimo, profondo e appagante.
In ogni caso il passato non si cambia, il futuro sì (almeno un po')


----------



## Trinità (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Trinità,
> 
> 
> credo, che dipende molto di come si concepisce l'andazzo della vita.
> ...


Ciao Sienne,

quindi il fatto che ci sia stato un cambiamento in positivo mi fa pensare che alcune botte 
servano per crescere e maturare.
Quando una botta ti colpisce sfrutti la sua forza, e la modelli per trarne vantaggio questo
è molto interessante.
Se mi permetti vorrei farti due domande,
sei libera di innamorarti senza che la botta  influisca anche in positivo?
credi che chi ha inferito la botta possa trarne lo stesso vantaggio?

grazie,ciao


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> 
> quindi il fatto che ci sia stato un cambiamento in positivo mi fa pensare che alcune botte
> servano per crescere e maturare.
> ...




Ciao Trinità,

la prima domanda non la capisco, per dire la verità. 

Mi sono innamorata di un'altro uomo. Non ha funzionato, perché volevamo due cose diverse ... 
non me la sentivo di iniziare una storia seria. Ma questo sentire non centra con il tradimento. 
Centra con il percorso mio personale ...

Il mio ex-compagnio non ha tratto lo stesso vantaggio. Ha passato momenti bruttissimi. 
Quando sei l'artefice ... è differente, penso. Deve essere dura, vedere che stai perdendo 
una cosa, che mai avresti voluto perdere in realtà ... e sapere, che hai fatto tutto da solo ... 
Dev'essere ben diverso ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Se quelle due persone, incontrandosi ora, si vorrebbero incontrare di nuovo.
> Al passato, pieno di ambiguità, bugie, equivoci, non detto, fraintendimenti, omissioni, interpretazioni divergenti, darei meno peso di quel che si è portati a dare.


Ad esserne capaci sarebbe un bene!


----------



## Trinità (29 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Trinità,
> 
> la prima domanda non la capisco, per dire la verità.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne,

essere l' artefice E' sicuramente differente fidati, ma traditore e tradito devono partecipare
se si vuole ricostruire.
Mi risulta strano che in 4 anni tutti i vari tentativi del ricostruire siano stati vani.
Il tuo verdetto d'incapacità di chi avrebbe dovuto cambiare passo mi calza a pennello
e merita un plauso. 
Ti riformulo la domanda che non ti è chiara:
Sei libera d'innamorarti incondizionatamente, cioè donando tutta Te stessa alla nuova persona che ti sta accanto?
ciao


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> 
> essere l' artefice E' sicuramente differente fidati, ma traditore e tradito devono partecipare
> se si vuole ricostruire.
> ...



Ciao

non mi sono mai data completamente a qualcuno. Non lo trovo molto intelligente, sinceramente. 
Non si tratta di "misstrauen" -> diffidenza. Ma di non lasciare mai le redini a qualcun altro ... 
Non è sano. Provengo da una cultura, che ti impara che tutto può accadere da un momento all'altro. 
Così si vive quella sensazione di eternità, di lealtà ... con la consapevolezza, che pero può finire ... 

Un tradimento è un graffio profondo. Fa tanto male. Ma credo, che se lo si lega a se stessi, ci si brucia. 
Un tradimento non centra con il proprio valore, non centra che si è più o meno donna dell'altra ecc. 
Centra, e scusate tanto ... solo con questioni di chi tradisce ... e possono essere di vario tipo. 
Un tradimento non mi potrà più fare tanto male ... ma solo perché l'ho già vissuto ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non mi sono mai data completamente a qualcuno. Non lo trovo molto intelligente, sinceramente.
> Non si tratta di "misstrauen" -> diffidenza. Ma di non lasciare mai le redini a qualcun altro ...
> ...


Ciao sienne,

ti faccio i complimenti per la seconda parte del tuo intervento che mi vede pienamente d'accordo.
Per quanto mi riguarda voglio precisarti che in amore non ho mai usato intelligenza ma solo cuore e sono 
con Te quando affermi che tutto può succedere da un momento all'altro.
Se avessi usato intelligenza non avrei combinato quello che ho fatto.
Se ti va mi farebbe piacere avere la tua opinione sulla mia storia quando avrò la possibilità di raccontarla 
in una discussione.

ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, Nausicaa, scusami, ma non ci sto a sentirmi dire che io ho tradito. Io non ho tramato alle spalle di mio marito per circa otto mesi facendo la casca morta con un ragazzo di trent'anni più giovane, finendo per andarci a letto, chiamarlo amore, scrivendo racconti per lui e via discorrendo.
> E non ho mai tradito il sostegno materiale e morale. E' vero che l'ho rifiutato, ma è anche vero che , prima di quel periodo lui ha avuto un atteggiamento rispetto ad una determinata faccenda che mi ha infastidita, molto probabilmente ingelosita. Dall'essere scostante alla volontà, perché così è stato nel mio caso, di tradire, c'è n'è passa. Il tradimento non ha giustificazioni, se non quello che hai voglia di tradire. Ma non diamo la colpa all'altro, per favore. Io ho avuto un comportamento non corretto, ma lui non ha tentato di aiutarmi, quando gli ho detto che volevo andare da uno psicologo, circa all'inizio di questa situazione, mi ha risposto che c'era lui che mi avrebbe aiutato. Ho visto come. Io lo dico, e l'ho detto subito anche alla psico, ho il mio cinquanta per cento di responsabilità, me la prendo tutta, ma il restante cinquanta e' assolutamente sua. Lui comunque per me è sempre stato sul piedistallo, l'ho sempre ammirato, stimato e ho sempre avuto fiducia in lui. E lui su questo ha giocato per tradirmi, e, ripeto, non gli è capitata un'occasione, l'ha costruita ben bene, conscio che mi stava facendo un torto.
> Ora io sono a terra, lui per me è rotolato giù in fondo alla collina e la' rimarrà. Io salirò sul piedistallo per me stessa, per non subire più frasi umilianti, offensive e spregievoli che lui ha usato nei mie confronti sempre, non solo ultimamente e che io ho sempre digerito per amore. Te ne dico una di qualche giorno fa. Non mi ricordo cosa avrei dovuto fare, ma una scemenza tipo portare un paio di scarpe dal calzolaio, e mi ha detto con tono duro:" vatti a fidare di mia moglie." Rivolto a me, ovviamente. Io non ho risposto, ma avrei voluto dirgli che se c'era qualcuno in quella casa di cui non ci si poteva fidare non ero certo io. Ho riferito l'episodio alla psico, la quale mi ha detto che ho fatto male a non rispondergli. Avrei dovuto dire che mi sentivo offesa da quelle parole. Cosa che comunque gli ho detto due sere fa quando, vedendomi giocare con l'ipad (eravamo a letto e lui stava leggendo) mi ha detto che sono capace di fare solo quello, cioè giocare.
> lui, ripeto non si è reso conto del male che mi ha fatto. Qualche sera fa ha detto ad una mia amica che il tradimento mi aveva fatto bene, perché ero cambiata. Letto da lui vuol dire che LUI ha fatto le corna per il mio bene. Ora, io sono a terra, e se mi risolleverò non sarà perché lui mi aiuta, ma perché c'è l'ho fatta da sola.
> ...


l'altra volta ho disobbedito a una mia regola. Mai scrivere o parlare quando non ho ben salde le mie emozioni. 
Tu non sei il mio ex, e io non conosco tuo marito nè quanto ti ha fatto soffrire.
detto questo, i piedistalli sono scomodi. Tanto che ci andavano gli eremiti per fare i santi. È scomodo, ti isola, fa male. E continuo a pensare che nessuno dovrebbe starci.
Soprattutto in una storia complicata come la vostra... Una tua frase mi fa venire voglia di prendere a sberle tuo marito, un'altra e penso al mio ex.
Volevo solo dire che rabbia ne avete immagino entrambi ed entrambi per un misto di ottime ragioni e ragioni sbagliate (in genere è cosí) e dall'alto di un piedistallo non si distingue bene.

cmq confermo, senza nessun giudizio su di te perchè non conosco gli equilibri o squilibri che fossero tra te e tuo marito, che rifiutare l'altro fino a "vivere come separati in. Casa" ai miei occhi è tradimento. Cosa che non giustifica l'altro tradimento sia chiaro. Sono problemi che si sommano ai problemi, non equazioni matematiche che si elidono.

In realtà Apollonia mi sento sempre piü vicina a una donna che soffre piuttosto che a un uomo (poco obiettiva ma vero) e in ogni caso tifo sempre per una coppia che faccia stare bene. E tifo per te e per lui.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> l'altra volta ho disobbedito a una mia regola. Mai scrivere o parlare quando non ho ben salde le mie emozioni.
> Tu non sei il mio ex, e io non conosco tuo marito nè quanto ti ha fatto soffrire.
> detto questo, i piedistalli sono scomodi. Tanto che ci andavano gli eremiti per fare i santi. È scomodo, ti isola, fa male. E continuo a pensare che nessuno dovrebbe starci.
> Soprattutto in una storia complicata come la vostra... Una tua frase mi fa venire voglia di prendere a sberle tuo marito, un'altra e penso al mio ex.
> ...


Mi sono riletta:cavoli se ero incavolata!!!:rotfl:Ma non con te, eh! Per il fraintendimento della  parola 'tradimento'. E' difficile esprimere un concetto scrivendo su di un forum, anche con le faccine. 
Ehm, ... ehm,...  mi sento anch'io più vicina ad una donna che soffre piuttosto che ad un uomo che soffre. Ma ti dirò che frequentando questo forum, mi sono accorta che ci sono tanti uomini che soffrono per amore, e tante donne traditrici. Cosa di cui mi stupisco.
Grazie per il tifo! In questo momento siamo in continua evoluzione, ma va benino. E comunque...
:forza:


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mi sono riletta:cavoli se ero incavolata!!!:rotfl:Ma non con te, eh! Per il fraintendimento della  parola 'tradimento'. E' difficile esprimere un concetto scrivendo su di un forum, anche con le faccine.
> Ehm, ... ehm,...  mi sento anch'io più vicina ad una donna che soffre piuttosto che ad un uomo che soffre. Ma ti dirò che frequentando questo forum, mi sono accorta che ci sono tanti uomini che soffrono per amore, e tante donne traditrici. Cosa di cui mi stupisco.
> Grazie per il tifo! In questo momento siamo in continua evoluzione, ma va benino. E comunque...
> :forza:


In teoria per ogni uomo che tradisce c'è una donna dall'altra parte, perciò stupirsi è un po' strano.
Essere incavolati credo che serva molto.


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> In teoria per ogni uomo che tradisce c'è una donna dall'altra parte, perciò stupirsi è un po' strano.Essere incavolati credo che serva molto.


Non sempre. Spesso gli uomini scelgono ragazze nubili.Ogni tanto ma raro lo fanno le donne.


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sempre. Spesso gli uomini scelgono ragazze nubili.Ogni tanto ma raro lo fanno le donne.


Cosa intendi nel dire "scelgono"?


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Cosa intendi nel dire "scelgono"?


Che fanno proposte o accettano le avance di donne o ragazze....nel caso di mio marito era una ragazza 24 anni ...nubili.

Non era il primo sposato che si faceva....detto da lei si sentiva rassicurata da uomini piu' vecchi del padre.....

Come potesse immaginarsi un futuro e' un mistero per me.


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che fanno proposte o accettano le avance di donne o ragazze....nel caso di mio marito era una ragazza 24 anni ...nubili.
> 
> Non era il primo sposato che si faceva....detto da lei si sentiva rassicurata da uomini piu' vecchi del padre.....
> 
> Come potesse immaginarsi un futuro e' un mistero per me.


Non posso esprimermi su questa ragazza di 24 anni, ma il fatto che non era il primo sposato che si faceva mi catapulta in un mondo che non è il mio.
Io mi faccio il bagno,mi faccio la barba,mi faccio i conti ecc ecc.
Questo termine "faceva" io non lo capisco, forse per la mia natura contadina ho un concetto diverso nel considerare un qualsiasi rapporto.
Quindi per lei tuo marito era uno dei tanti?


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non posso esprimermi su questa ragazza di 24 anni, ma il fatto che non era il primo sposato che si faceva mi catapulta in un mondo che non è il mio.
> Io mi faccio il bagno,mi faccio la barba,mi faccio i conti ecc ecc.
> Questo termine "faceva" io non lo capisco, forse per la mia natura contadina ho un concetto diverso nel considerare un qualsiasi rapporto.
> Quindi per lei tuo marito era uno dei tanti?


Sentendo lei 'la faceva impazzire', era gelosa di tutte.

Pero' ogni tanto lo mollava ed aveva altre storie.....se sia vero o no non potrei giurarlo.

Li portava pure dove suonava lui e sembra fossero piu' giovani e dei bei ragazzi....poi se era lei a lasciarli  per lui o loro non lo so.

Penso li trovasse su Fb  perche' non lavorava ed avita i  un posto isolato da Dio e dagli uomini quindi dove poteva beccarli?

So solo che i genitori le prime volte la accompagnavano xche' non si fidavano....a questo punto penso conoscessero i vizi della figlia visto come e' finita.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che fanno proposte o accettano le avance di donne o ragazze....nel caso di mio marito era una ragazza 24 anni ...nubili.
> 
> Non era il primo sposato che si faceva....detto da lei si sentiva rassicurata da uomini piu' vecchi del padre.....
> 
> Come potesse immaginarsi un futuro e' un mistero per me.


Ciao Dis,tuo marito segue la mia logica.oggi ho tentato una ventenne,e tra lei e l'ultima,cambia  poco.anche se mi brucia,il 2 Di picche ricevuto,dopo solo 1 settimana.che poi,meglio cosi'...ringrazio che abitasse lontano,insieme eravamo ridicoli.si Dis,mi difendo bene,ma 56 vs 26,e,idiozia,dormi bene,mia cara


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sentendo lei 'la faceva impazzire', era gelosa di tutte.
> 
> Pero' ogni tanto lo mollava ed aveva altre storie.....se sia vero o no non potrei giurarlo.
> 
> ...





lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Dis,tuo marito segue la mia logica.oggi ho tentato una ventenne,e tra lei e l'ultima,cambia  poco.anche se mi brucia,il 2 Di picche ricevuto,dopo solo 1 settimana.che poi,meglio cosi'...ringrazio che abitasse lontano,insieme eravamo ridicoli.si Dis,mi difendo bene,ma 56 vs 26,e,idiozia,dormi bene,mia cara


E' ridicolo ma soprattutto lo era lei ad illudersi di andare a viverci insieme.


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che fanno proposte o accettano le avance di donne o ragazze....nel caso di mio marito era una ragazza 24 anni ...nubili.
> 
> Non era il primo sposato che si faceva....detto da lei si sentiva rassicurata da uomini piu' vecchi del padre.....
> 
> *Come potesse immaginarsi un futuro e' un mistero per me*.


A certe persone del futuro non importa un fico secco, vivono per il presente, tutto, subito ed in barba agli altri se serve.


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sentendo lei 'la faceva impazzire', era gelosa di tutte.
> 
> Pero' ogni tanto lo mollava ed aveva altre storie.....se sia vero o no non potrei giurarlo.
> 
> ...


Sono sconcertato da questa predatrice, ma ci sta anche perchè la natura umana è imprevedibile.
Quindi tuo marito si faceva mollare e riprendere?
Ma dove cavolo vivo io?
Se posso, com'è finita?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' ridicolo ma soprattutto lo era lei ad illudersi di andare a viverci insieme.


impossibile,sarebbero corna certe.Dis,noi uomini siamo bastardi sai,nel mio piccolo persevero,a cerca di capirci.nn mi vedo guidare una ford grigia,o peggio una dacia.io e tuo marito,siamo uomini.non  mai goduti.at salut,


----------



## disincantata (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono sconcertato da questa predatrice, ma ci sta anche perchè la natura umana è imprevedibile.
> Quindi tuo marito si faceva mollare e riprendere?
> Ma dove cavolo vivo io?
> Se posso, com'è finita?


Quando lei lo rivoleva lo minacciava di telefonarmi.....come poi ha fatto.

E ' finita quando dopo vari msg mi ha telefonato una domenica mattina....lei voleva uscire con lui al sabato perche' sapeva che lui non doveva suonare.....quindi gli aveva imposto di inventarsi una serata....noi dovevamo partire x Venezia e siamo partiti....lo vedevo.molto strano in viaggio e la sera a cena.....stranamente silenzioso....in pratica era tutto un msg tra loro x convincerla a stare buona. 

Non si sono piu' visti e lei e' rimasta sconvolta da poche xose che le ho detto al telefono.

Ha detto di aver buttato via sei anni.....poveretto quello che se la pigliera'.

Oggi ha 31 anni. Disoccupata. Famiglia disagiata e problematica.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando lei lo rivoleva lo minacciava di telefonarmi.....come poi ha fatto.
> 
> E ' finita quando dopo vari msg mi ha telefonato una domenica mattina....lei voleva uscire con lui al sabato perche' sapeva che lui non doveva suonare.....quindi gli aveva imposto di inventarsi una serata....noi dovevamo partire x Venezia e siamo partiti....lo vedevo.molto strano in viaggio e la sera a cena.....stranamente silenzioso....in pratica era tutto un msg tra loro x convincerla a stare buona.
> 
> ...


Secondo me era colma di problemi.
Ho comunque speranza per lei.
Tuo marito ora come sta?E' passato molto tempo?Se non hai sonno, naturalmente


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' ridicolo ma soprattutto lo era *lei ad illudersi di andare a viverci insieme.*


:unhappy::bleah: come papà e figlia spero... ora senza offesa, ma può esser un bell'uomo per l'età che ha... anche George Clooney secondo me è un bell'uomo...ma non da sesso, ma come papà... almeno per me... però tante amiche e coetanee so che vedono in maniera differente!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> impossibile,sarebbero corna certe.Dis,noi uomini siamo bastardi sai,nel mio piccolo persevero,a cerca di capirci.nn mi vedo guidare una ford grigia,o peggio una dacia.*io e tuo marito,siamo uomini*.non  mai goduti.at salut,


da quando in qua si definisce uomo, qualcuno che si prende un impegno e non lo rispetta? per me un vero uomo è e deve essere di parola... non si recita non si finge... però poi ovvio, ognuno fa come vuole. Ma facile rischiare con la pelle degli altri, vero? Tanto tutto torna... per fortuna!


----------



## disincantata (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :unhappy::bleah: come papà e figlia spero... ora senza offesa, ma può esser un bell'uomo per l'età che ha... anche George Clooney secondo me è un bell'uomo...ma non da sesso, ma come papà... almeno per me... però tante amiche e coetanee so che vedono in maniera differente!


Sai per il sesso penso sia meglio lui che molti giovani....ma viverci insieme proprio no se non conosci vizi e difetti....e poi con che soldi?

Non e' Briatore.....che non toccherei con le pinze....

Lei lo vedeva brillante allegro scherzoso.....in casa e' un musone e fastidioso.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Sai per il sesso penso sia meglio lui che molti giovani...*.ma viverci insieme proprio no se non conosci vizi e difetti....e poi con che soldi?
> 
> Non e' Briatore.....che non toccherei con le pinze....
> 
> Lei lo vedeva brillante allegro scherzoso.....in casa e' un musone e fastidioso.


non lo metto in dubbio... però mi farebbe senso... un pò come se ti dico per l'ormone impazzito vai a dar lezione di sesso ad un 16enne... ti farebbe senso... 

massimo massimo da 23enne, posso accettare un 36enne, ma sono in fascia limit... l'uomo troppo maturo non mi piace... anzi se è allegro e scherzoso avrei pensato "che papà brillante hanno le tue figlie" ma mai di portarmelo a letto...  :unhappy: mi trovo anche io a non avere la miglior famiglia del mondo... anzi... però non mi rifugio in uomini sposati, e così grandi... se non sbaglio poi lei è ancora più piccola delle tue figlie...


----------



## disincantata (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio... però mi farebbe senso... un pò come se ti dico per l'ormone impazzito vai a dar lezione di sesso ad un 16enne... ti farebbe senso...
> 
> massimo massimo da 23enne, posso accettare un 36enne, ma sono in fascia limit... l'uomo troppo maturo non mi piace... anzi se è allegro e scherzoso avrei pensato "che papà brillante hanno le tue figlie" ma mai di portarmelo a letto...  :unhappy: mi trovo anche io a non avere la miglior famiglia del mondo... anzi... però non mi rifugio in uomini sposati, e così grandi... se non sbaglio poi lei è ancora più piccola delle tue figlie...


Pure io non ho mai immaginato di avere un uomo molto piu' grande di me, non lo so cosa avrei fatto se me ne fosse piaciuto molto uno ma 30 anni in piu' sono davvero troppi.

oggi io avrei un marito novantenne..incubo ........No grazie.....preferisco il mio  45enne e di scorta tengo il puttaniere 60enne.


----------



## disincantata (1 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> A certe persone del futuro non importa un fico secco, vivono per il presente, tutto, subito ed in barba agli altri se serve.


Mio marito e' uno di quelle persone. Forse lei era come lui.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure io non ho mai immaginato di avere un uomo molto piu' grande di me, non lo so cosa avrei fatto se me ne fosse piaciuto molto uno ma 30 anni in piu' sono davvero troppi.
> 
> oggi io avrei un marito novantenne..incubo ........No grazie.....*preferisco il mio  45enne e di scorta tengo il puttaniere 60enne.*


 mi piace molto...

ma appunto io penso questo... cioè un uomo più grande SI SPERA sia più maturo.. e mi sentirei troppo catapultata in un mondo non mio... poi gli iniziano gli acciacchi ecc ecc.. io se io ora a 20 anni scelgo uno di 55 anni o più, a 50 me ne ritrovo uno che minimo ha 85 anni... e che sono una badante? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no... se ogni cosa ha la sua età un motivo c'è... uno troppo grande mi sembra di bruciare tutte le tappe...


----------



## disincantata (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me era colma di problemi.
> Ho comunque speranza per lei.
> Tuo marito ora come sta?E' passato molto tempo?Se non hai sonno, naturalmente


Speranza in che senso?

Mio marito ha avuto tantissimi problemi di  salute....e'  in cura....sta benino.....fa il marito innamorato ma casca male.

Sono passati due anni dalla telefonata finale   sette dall'inizio della love story.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Speranza in che senso?
> 
> Mio marito ha avuto tantissimi problemi di  salute....e'  in cura....sta benino.....fa il marito innamorato ma casca male.
> 
> Sono passati due anni dalla telefonata finale   sette dall'inizio della love story.


Ho speranza per lei come spero di averne per me.Cosa vuol dire che casca male?


----------



## disincantata (1 Luglio 2014)

Cosa vuol dire che casca male?[/QUOTE]

Che lo lascio sulle spine. 

Che non ha certezze.

Che sa che sto benissimo da sola.   

Buona notte....devo alzarmi presto domani ho un impegno presto.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire che casca male?


Che lo lascio sulle spine. 

Che non ha certezze.

Che sa che sto benissimo da sola.   

Buona notte....devo alzarmi presto domani ho un impegno presto.[/QUOTE]

Buona notte!


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :unhappy::bleah: come papà e figlia spero... ora senza offesa, ma può esser un bell'uomo per l'età che ha... anche George Clooney secondo me è un bell'uomo...ma non da sesso, ma come papà... almeno per me... però tante amiche e coetanee so che vedono in maniera differente!


L'amante di mio marito ha 32 anni in meno di lui. Sicuramente un complesso di Edipo non risolto, ma io la penso come te. A me,ventisettenne avrebbe fatto schifo andare con uno di 59, nonostante sia un bell'uomo giovanile e piacente. Ma sembra che io sia una rarità... son contenta però di sentire che una ragazza giovane come te la pensi nel modo che hai descritto.



Scaredheart ha detto:


> da quando in qua si definisce uomo, qualcuno che si prende un impegno e non lo rispetta? per me un vero uomo è e deve essere di parola... non si recita non si finge... però poi ovvio, ognuno fa come vuole. Ma facile rischiare con la pelle degli altri, vero? Tanto tutto torna... per fortuna!


Brava! Tutto torna! E la vita il conto te lo presenta SEMPRE.

Uomini??????? Ah, ah, ah, direi pusillanimi mentecatti!
Gli uomini sono coraggiosi, sono eroi... non sono persone inaffidabili, bugiarde, ingorde, assetate di sesso e di nuove avventure!


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> L'amante di mio marito ha 32 anni in meno di lui. Sicuramente un complesso di Edipo non risolto, ma io la penso come te. A me,ventisettenne avrebbe fatto schifo andare con uno di 59, nonostante sia un bell'uomo giovanile e piacente. Ma sembra che io sia una rarità... son contenta però di sentire che una ragazza giovane come te la pensi nel modo che hai descritto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sì, pusillanimi mentecatti.
Mi piace molto questa definizione!!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Uomini??????? Ah, ah, ah, direi pusillanimi mentecatti!
> Gli uomini sono coraggiosi, sono eroi... non sono persone inaffidabili, bugiarde, ingorde, assetate di sesso e di nuove avventure!



Ma uno che ha un sano appetito per le donne non può essere coraggioso? O anche un eroe, al limite e se è il caso? Non è mica tutto o bianco o nero, sai?


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma uno che ha *un sano appetito* per le donne non può essere coraggioso? O anche un eroe, al limite e se è il caso? Non è mica tutto o bianco o nero, sai?


Esatto! Sano appetito per la sua donna, non la donna altrui.
In questo senso era il mio pensiero.


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, pusillanimi mentecatti.
> Mi piace molto questa definizione!!


Carina, vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto! Sano appetito per la sua donna, non la donna altrui.
> In questo senso era il mio pensiero.


Io intendevo diversamente.


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io intendevo diversamente.


Lo so, l'ho capito.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so, l'ho capito.


Tra l'altro la scienziata che ha trovato azzeccatissima la definizione di "pusillanimi mentecatti" è una stordita rincoglionita da psicologo, marito e PRETE, la quale non considererebbe tradimento l'eventuale scopata di suo marito con qualche puttana random, ed anzi è talmente avanti concettualmente parlando che gliele pagherebbe pure. Non sto scherzando, è roba che ha scritto lei. Quasi quattromila messaggi e tre anni di forum senza aver mai scritto "a" che non fossero fregnacce allucinanti alla cazzo di cane sul tradimento. Questo tanto per essere precisi su chi vale cosa.


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra l'altro la scienziata che ha trovato azzeccatissima la definizione di "pusillanimi mentecatti" è una stordita rincoglionita da psicologo, marito e PRETE, la quale non considerebbe tradimento l'eventuale scopata di suo marito con qualche puttana random, ed anzi è talmente avanti concettualmente parlando che gliele pagherebbe pure. Non sto scherzando, è roba che ha scritto lei. Quasi quattromila messaggi e tre anni di forum senza aver mai scritto "a" che non fossero fregnacce allucinanti alla cazzo di cane sul tradimento. Questo tanto per essere precisi su chi vale cosa.


Ognuno di noi ha la percezione della vita per il suo vissuto, per quello che è stato e per ciò che ha assorbito dalla propria esperienza.
Io non so se tu sia tradito o traditore, quanto tu abbia sofferto in un ruolo piuttosto che in un altro e via discorrendo. Siamo su di un forum per confrontarci, non per attaccarci.
Io sono completamente atea, ma non credo che tutti preti siano persone da non rispettare o che siano tutti pedofili.
La mia frase era in riferimento alla risposta di Scared, e se lo vuoi sapere, non credo che tutti gli uomini siano così. 
Tanti però sì.:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha la percezione della vita per il suo vissuto, per quello che è stato e per ciò che ha assorbito dalla propria esperienza.
> Io non so se tu sia tradito o traditore, quanto tu abbia sofferto in un ruolo piuttosto che in un altro e via discorrendo. Siamo su di un forum per confrontarci, non per attaccarci.
> Io sono completamente atea, ma non credo che tutti preti siano persone da non rispettare o che siano tutti pedofili.
> La mia frase era in riferimento alla risposta di Scared, e se lo vuoi sapere, non credo che tutti gli uomini siano così.
> Tanti però sì.:carneval:


Sì, ma nel momento in cui ti riconglionisci come Diletta evidentemente sto cazzo di prete c'entra eccome, insieme allo psicoscienziato ed al paraculo del marito. Non è questione di credere o no. Porca puttana. E buongiorno che non tutti sono così, traditori, traditi e quant'altro. La differenza la fanno le persone, al netto. Leggere ste generalizzazioni mi fa cascare le palle, non farlo PIU'.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

ma a te che te frega .
in più in un forum ad argomento lei, a differenza di te  e me è perfettamente al posto giusto .
e smettila di usare questi toni per chiunque, chi ti ha dato la patente del censore del cazzo.


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra l'altro la scienziata che ha trovato azzeccatissima la definizione di "pusillanimi mentecatti" è una stordita rincoglionita da psicologo, marito e PRETE, la quale non considererebbe tradimento l'eventuale scopata di suo marito con qualche puttana random, ed anzi è talmente avanti concettualmente parlando che gliele pagherebbe pure. Non sto scherzando, è roba che ha scritto lei. Quasi quattromila messaggi e tre anni di forum senza aver mai scritto *"a" che non fossero fregnacce allucinanti alla cazzo di cane sul tradimento. Questo tanto per essere precisi su chi vale cosa*.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

nelle parole di Diletta, leggo a volte tanto disprezzo verso l'essere uomo. 
Certo, le vie per ricostruire sono e possono essere tante e anche svariate ... 
Ma questo retrogusto ... spesso non mi convince ... non capisco tanto ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te che te frega .
> in più in un forum ad argomento lei, a differenza di te e me è perfettamente al posto giusto .
> e smettila di usare questi toni per chiunque, chi ti ha dato la patente del censore del cazzo.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, ricominciamo con "chi sei tu per?". Io sono io e se non ti piacciono i toni taglia un po' gli alti oppure puoi pure sfancularti allegramente. Allora: non si tratta di essere al posto giusto, si tratta di essere cerebroguasti. Non so se noti, ma questo, tanto per dire, è un forum con più sezioni. E' vero che è il forum del portale di tradimento.net, ma sul forum, volendo, si può parlare anche d'altro. C'è la sezione cucina, la sezione culturale, la sezione libera, la sezione stocazzo, ecc. Quindi di spazio di manovra per discutere di quello che uno vuole ce n'è tanto. E quindi oh, sarà pure nel posto giusto ma porca puttana è il posto giusto come lo sarebbe occupare una stanza ed una soltanto di una casa che vanta enne altre stanze/situazioni, il che equivale a dire che o sei stupido, o sei fissato ed hai qualche problema, oppure ti piace tanto quella stanza perchè è l'unica imbottita (e allora torniamo a bomba: hai qualche problema/sei stupido).


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, ricominciamo con "chi sei tu per?". Allora: non si tratta di essere al posto giusto,* si tratta di essere cerebroguasti.* Non so se noti, ma questo, tanto per dire, è un forum con più sezioni. E' vero che è il forum del portale di tradimento.net, ma sul forum, volendo, si può parlare anche d'altro. C'è la sezione cucina, la sezione culturale, la sezione libera, la sezione stocazzo, ecc. Quindi di spazio di manovra per discutere di quello che uno vuole ce n'è tanto. E quindi oh, sarà pure nel posto giusto ma porca puttana è il posto giusto come lo sarebbe occupare una stanza ed una soltanto di una casa che vanta enne altre stanze/situazioni, il che equivale a dire che o sei stupido, o sei fissato ed hai qualche problema, oppure ti piace tanto quella stanza perchè è l'unica imbottita (*e allora torniamo a bomba: hai qualche problema/sei stupido*).


e lo decidi tu?
ma la gente sarà pur libera di scrivere dove vuole, cosa vuole e come vuole senza che arrivi tu a benedirli.che due balle
e cerebroguasto di qua e disagiato di là, ma chi sei che vuoi?
pussa via


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e lo decidi tu?
> ma la gente sarà pur libera di scrivere dove vuole, cosa vuole e come vuole senza che arrivi tu a benedirli.che due balle
> e cerebroguasto di qua e disagiato di là, ma chi sei che vuoi?
> pussa via


Cazzo, sono quattromila messaggi e tre anni che scrive quello che vuole, capirai. Baciami e vaffanculo.


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma nel momento in cui ti riconglionisci come Diletta evidentemente sto cazzo di prete c'entra eccome, insieme allo psicoscienziato ed al paraculo del marito. Non è questione di credere o no. Porca puttana. E buongiorno che non tutti sono così, traditori, traditi e quant'altro. La differenza la fanno le persone, al netto. *Leggere ste generalizzazioni mi fa cascare le palle, non farlo PIU'*.


E va bbbbbbene...:bandiera:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra l'altro la scienziata che ha trovato azzeccatissima la definizione di "pusillanimi mentecatti" è una stordita rincoglionita da psicologo, marito e PRETE, la quale non considererebbe tradimento l'eventuale scopata di suo marito con qualche puttana random, ed anzi è talmente avanti concettualmente parlando che gliele pagherebbe pure. Non sto scherzando, è roba che ha scritto lei. Quasi quattromila messaggi e tre anni di forum senza aver mai scritto "a" che non fossero fregnacce allucinanti alla cazzo di cane sul tradimento. Questo tanto per essere precisi su chi vale cosa.




ma nessuno ti ha insegnato che non si deve parlar male di chi non è presente?!!

E comunque non è colpa mia se non hai altro da fare se non stare qui a scrutare tutte le sezioni del forum... 
Va bè, faccio finta che sia un lavoro anche questo.
Io, però, non me lo posso permettere...


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nelle parole di Diletta, leggo a volte tanto disprezzo verso l'essere uomo.
> Certo, le vie per ricostruire sono e possono essere tante e anche svariate ...
> ...



No Sienne, non è come si può leggere...sono ironica di carattere e quando dò certi appellativi ai signori uomini lo faccio con il sorriso sulle labbra (benché ne sia anche convinta, ma questo è un dettaglio).
Ovvio, tanto di cappello per alcuni, ma solo alcuni. 
Su tutti gli altri mi ci accanisco, ma è per divertirmi, credimi! :smile:


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No Sienne, non è come si può leggere...sono ironica di carattere e quando dò certi appellativi ai signori uomini lo faccio con il sorriso sulle labbra (benché ne sia anche convinta, ma questo è un dettaglio).
> Ovvio, tanto di cappello per alcuni, ma solo alcuni.
> Su tutti gli altri mi ci accanisco, ma è per divertirmi, credimi! :smile:



Ciao

ok ... infatti, peccato che l'ironia non la colgo,
cambia totalmente ... è una presa in giro ... 

Ma come mai in categorie uomo-donna?
E non in traditori-traditi o onesti-disonesti?

Lo chiedo perché non ho un pensiero rivolto al sesso,
ma alla persona come essere umano ... poi il resto ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te che te frega .
> in più in un forum ad argomento lei, a differenza di te  e me è perfettamente al posto giusto .
> e smettila di usare questi toni per chiunque,* chi ti ha dato la patente del censore del cazzo*.


Joey riesce dove in tanti hanno fallito: farti perdere la pazienza.
Il che, da un certo punto di vista, conferma che sicuramente ha delle capacità superiori alla media.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Il mondo è pieno di Dilette che hanno pregiudizi sugli uomini, di Semproni che hanno pregiudizi sulle donne, di Contiprinceton ed Erettei che hanno pregiudizi su noi terroni, di rednecks che hanno pregiudizi sui neri, di neri che hanno pregiudizi sugli asiatici, di asiatici che hanno pregiudizi sui bianchi e così via all'infinito.
Perché ci meravigliamo?
E' una democrazia, che coltivi pure i suoi pregiudizi purché non arrechi offesa o dolore.
Poi ovviamente ognuno trae le sue conclusioni nel valutare l'interlocutore: merita una persona con dei pregiudizi la mia amicizia, simpatia, stima, ecc ecc?
A me personalmente frega poco, anzi mi piace interloquire con chi ha dei pregiudizi verso di me: fare cambiare idea a questo tipo di persone è una delle sfide più stimolanti imho. :smile:


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Ciao


con Diletta è un piacere scambiarsi ... non offende e si spiega ... 

comunque, quello che intendevo, tra altro è, se questo pregiudizio
si è sviluppato come arma per superare il tradimento ... 
è ben diverso ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il mondo è pieno di Dilette che hanno pregiudizi sugli uomini, di Semproni che hanno pregiudizi sulle donne, di Contiprinceton ed Erettei che hanno pregiudizi su noi terroni, di rednecks che hanno pregiudizi sui neri, di neri che hanno pregiudizi sugli asiatici, di asiatici che hanno pregiudizi sui bianchi e così via all'infinito.
> Perché ci meravigliamo?
> E' una democrazia, che coltivi pure i suoi pregiudizi purché non arrechi offesa o dolore.
> Poi ovviamente ognuno trae le sue conclusioni nel valutare l'interlocutore: merita una persona con dei pregiudizi la mia amicizia, simpatia, stima, ecc ecc?
> A me personalmente frega poco, anzi mi piace interloquire con chi ha dei pregiudizi verso di me: fare cambiare idea a questo tipo di persone è una delle sfide più stimolanti imho. :smile:


I pregiudizi sono solo schemi per rappresentarci una realtà nel modo che a noi aggrada.
Sta a chi è vittima di un pregiudizio, agire di conseguenza.

Io muto i miei schemi alla luce di nuovi fatti.
Ma finchè i fatti corroborano e rinforzano i pregiudizi hai voglia eh?

Mi sto da re dentro i miei pregiudizi.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I pregiudizi sono solo schemi per rappresentarci una realtà nel modo che a noi aggrada.
> Sta a chi è vittima di un pregiudizio, agire di conseguenza.
> 
> Io muto i miei schemi alla luce di nuovi fatti.
> ...


Il problema - o se vuoi la meravigliosa grandezza della mente umana - è che ogni dato empirico può essere letto in una prospettiva diversa .....


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il mondo è pieno di Dilette che hanno pregiudizi sugli uomini, ......
> ...... fare cambiare idea a questo tipo di persone è una delle sfide più stimolanti imho. :smile:


Più che pre-giudizio, credo che per Diletta (e anche per me) sia un post-giudizio!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il problema - o se vuoi la meravigliosa grandezza della mente umana - è che ogni dato empirico può essere letto in una prospettiva diversa .....


Lo so infatti abbiamo storici che tentano di sostenere che i campi di sterminio non sono mai esistiti
E in ogni regime che si rispetti
Ci si difende dicendo che è bieca propaganda del nemico...

Dicono che la via per l'inferno sia lastricata di buoni propositi

e che nasca un cucco al giorno...


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so infatti abbiamo storici che tentano di sostenere che i campi di sterminio non sono mai esistiti
> E in ogni regime che si rispetti
> Ci si difende dicendo che è bieca propaganda del nemico...
> 
> ...


Quella è rimozione del dato empirico.
Io parlo di lettura del dato empirico ....


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Più che pre-giudizio, credo che per Diletta (e anche per me) sia *un post-giudizio*!


Legato al suo vissuto che per quanto ampio e meritevole di tutto il ns rispetto è una goccia di acqua nell'oceano delle esperienze umane


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Più che pre-giudizio, credo che per Diletta (e anche per me) sia un post-giudizio!



Sì, è proprio così! 
Infatti, prima mi apparivano quasi tutti seri e puri.
Ora quasi nessuno!


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... infatti, peccato che l'ironia non la colgo,
> cambia totalmente ... è una presa in giro ...
> ...



Ma perché sono di parte!
E comunque, ce ne sarebbe anche per le "mie" compari donne, ma lascerò perdere che è meglio!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quella è rimozione del dato empirico.
> Io parlo di lettura del dato empirico ....


Esempio che se ci stacchiamo dall'Italia noi veneti possiamo permetterci i guardarails d'oro?


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Joey riesce dove in tanti hanno fallito: farti perdere la pazienza.
> Il che, da un certo punto di vista, conferma che sicuramente ha delle capacità superiori alla media.


figurati, è che gli voglio tanto bene


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è proprio così!
> Infatti, prima mi apparivano quasi tutti seri e puri.
> Ora quasi nessuno!


----------

